# ICC T20 World Cup 2014 : India vs Pakistan - 21st March 2014



## WAR-rior

*13th Match, Group 2: India v Pakistan at Dhaka*

Gear up for the Ultimate Adrenaline !
















Place ur Bets.

*INDIA
*
_*M. S. Dhoni (Capt.)*_
Shikhar Dhawan
Rohit sharma
Virat Kohli
Yuvraj Singh
Suresh Raina
Ajinkya rahane
Stuart Binni
SIR Ravindra Jadeja
Ravichandran Ashwin
Mohammed Shami Ahmed
Bhuvneshwar Kumar
Amit Mishra
Mohit Sharma
Varun Aaron



*PAKISTAN*

*Mohammad Hafeez (Capt.)*
Ahmed Shehzad 
Kamran Akmal
Shoaib Malik
Sohaib Maqsood
Umar Akmal
Shahid Afridi
Junaid Khan
Mohammad Talha
Saeed Ajmal
Sohail Tanvir
Umar Gul
Bilawal Bhatti
Sharjeel Khan
Zulfiqar Babar


Live Streaming link for tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khujliwal

Akar bakar bambay bo
asi naway pooray so
match ka venue dhaka
Pak nikal kay bhaga
ache run banayenge
regular wicket girayenge
rail boli chuka chuk
anda dabalroti biscuit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

no more student saga agains.
no more mail to professionals (even when student claim they removed without money cloths )
enjoy the game,,like game ..
no chest thumping.
may the best playing squad wins


----------



## HttpError

Will it be shown on the YouTube ? the link shown here ?

Anyways does not matter coz we will Win


----------



## farhan_9909

COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality

Tomorrow i will quote this post again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

OK. 

And tomorrow we will see you running away not to post anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again



This is world cup match and till now you people didn't learn to beat India in world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> Will it be shown on the YouTube ? the link shown here ?
> 
> Anyways does not matter coz we will Win


Thats what it says. Seems like a proper streaming link either. 

Regarding Win, you guyz struggled against a B- Team in Asia Cup. What will happen to you with all the performers back into the team.


----------



## HttpError

WAR-rior said:


> Thats what it says. Seems like a proper streaming link either.
> 
> Regarding Win, you guyz struggled against a B- Team in Asia Cup. What will happen to you with all the performers back into the team.



Calling Virtat Kholi,ashwin,dhawan,rohit and etc a B- TEAM is not a good thing, being an Indian, Other Indians may not like your this post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> Calling Virtat Kholi,ashwin,dhawan,rohit and etc a B- TEAM is not a good thing, being an Indian, Other Indians may not like your this post


TUMHAREY LIYE TO SIRF

Dhoni Yuvraj Raina Kafi hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

Hope Pakistan maintains its record against India in the World Cups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## farhan_9909

Ammyy said:


> This is world cup match and till now you people didn't learn to beat India in world cup



Tomorrow match will change the history


----------



## WAR-rior

farhan_9909 said:


> Tomorrow match will change the history


Why? Whats tomorrow so special? Tode piyo da vyaah di hai?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pakistan may not have good record against india in world cup matches but they have better record in t20 world cup than any other team...i will be more happy if they go through next stage 

India cannot get into semi in last three world cups so thatswhere they should concentrate not just beating pakistan in pne match and then going home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slayer786

Ammyy said:


> This is world cup match and till now you people didn't learn to beat India in world cup



we know that. When will we break the jinx? Is pakistan going to make us cry again? Have to contact team , izzat ka sawal hain bhai . If we win maza aiyga . But if we lost players ki ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Pakistan may not have good record against india in world cup matches but they have better record in t20 world cup than any other team...i will be more happy if they go through next stage
> 
> India cannot get into semi in last three world cups so thatswhere they should concentrate not just beating pakistan in pne match and then going home


Ha Ha. In last Asia Cup Pakistan said the same thing. INDIA KO HARA DO, BAS. U CAN LOSE ALL THE MATCHES.  

Sudden change in attitude with change in Tournament?


----------



## fawwaxs

ICC World Twenty20
Friday 21 March, 6:30 pm
Shere Bangla National Stadium, Dhaka


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

WAR-rior said:


> Ha Ha. In last Asia Cup Pakistan said the same thing. INDIA KO HARA DO, BAS. U CAN LOSE ALL THE MATCHES.
> 
> Sudden change in attitude with change in Tournament?


Pakistan said so ? Or some pakistani Or indians on pdf?

My opinion is my opinion and it is not the voice of all pakistani but such minset is very negative .I am always in favour of winning the tournament/cup .

You guys wish to beat each others so that next three days you could pulls the legs of each others lol


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan have never beaten India in a world cup and India have never beaten Pakistan on a FRIDAY



LURKER said:


> Hope Pakistan maintains its record against India in the World Cups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

fawwaxs said:


> Pakistan have never beaten India in a world cup and India have never beaten Pakistan on a FRIDAY



3rd ODI: Pakistan v India at Lahore, Dec 31, 1982 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

Match played on 31st December 1982 (FRIDAY) 

India won by 18 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

fawwaxs said:


> Pakistan have never beaten India in a world cup and India have never beaten Pakistan on a FRIDAY


BOKWOSSSS

Our Last T20 encounter was on Friday. 28th Dec 2012. Latest event pe galti. 

Bring something new kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

haha this will fun, anyone know what time it will start?


----------



## Sankpal

HI friends, are you ready for World War (T-20) India VS PAK ??

Chak de India............................. will maintain World Cup Record against PAK.


----------



## jarves

Match kab start ho raha hai??


----------



## $elf

I hope India wins , cmon dhoni!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DHAKA: *When the great Javed Miandad swatted Chetan Sharma for a six over deep square leg in the Australasia Cup final in Sharjah on April 18, 1986, little did anyone know that the stroke would leave an indelible mark on the Indian team's psyche. Over the next five and a half years, India just couldn't beat Pakistan in Sharjah. More so, if the game was on a Friday, as was the case in that final.*

*Fast forward to March 2, 2014 and the Asia Cup at Shere-e-Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur. With Pakistan needing nine runs in four balls, Shahid Afridi blasts R Ashwin for twin sixes to knock India out of the competition.

The powerful and enigmatic Peshawari Pathan is back in town after recovering from an injury and will once again be a major factor as India take on Pakistan at the same venue in a blockbuster opening clash of the Super 10 phase of the ICC World T20 on Friday.*

*How much mental damage those blows from Afridi have caused can only be analysed after the contest begins. Meanwhile, Pakistan have their own demons to overcome. They have failed to beat India in eight World Cup clashes (5 in ODIs and 3 in T20s, including a bowl out in Durban). However, none of those clashes were played on a Friday.*

India, though, can seek solace in their superior head to head record (4-1) against their arch rivals in T20. Both teams come into the contest with a win and a loss in the two warm-up fixtures. Pakistan comfortably beat New Zealand, but were embarrassed by South Africa. India lost a tight game to Sri Lanka, but beat England with ease.

India also have happy memories of their last T20 clash against Pakistan at the Sardar Patel Stadium in Ahmedabad on Dec 28, 2012, when Yuvraj Singh's 36-ball 72 helped the 2007 champions to a tense 11-run win.

*They could taste victory again on Friday, provided they decode the spin of Saeed Ajmal. The Pakistan offie, with 81 wickets in 59 T20 internationals, is the leading T20 bowler in the world. He tends to take wickets in the middle-overs, which end up proving crucial as that is the period when teams look to assert themselves.*

*Pakistan also have the second and third highest wicket-takers in T20: Umar Gul (72 wickets in 54 matches) and Afridi (73 wickets in 70 matches). In skipper Mohammad Hafeez, they also have a multi-faceted player who bowls extremely well to left-handers and can bat in the top 3.*
India need a better start from their openers and it remains to be seen if skipper MS Dhoni juggles his batting order, something he has been reluctant to do. He also has to decide whether to play Bhuvneshwar Kumar. There's been a dramatic dip in his form since the UP medium-pacer made his debut against Pakistan in the T20 International at Bangalore on Christmas Day in 2012. The nip has evaporated and the swing is non-existent. He is now easy prey.

Dhoni likes to chase especially, if there is dew around, which makes it difficult to bowl in the night. His two key batsmen — Suresh Raina and Virat Kohli — are in form and have mastered the grammar of T20 batting. If they fire as a pair, they could bat Pakistan out of the contest. And bowling with dew could be easier than bowling with sweaty palms, which both sets of bowlers will experience. After all, this is an India-Pak World Cup fixture in the Group Of Death.

*Key clashes *

*Kohli vs Ajmal* If there is one batsman who has played Saeed Ajmal without any trouble whatsoever, it is Virat Kohli. The world's No. 1 ODI batsman uses his lightning quick footwork and brilliant eyesight to counter the best off-spinner in the world. Kohli is able to read Ajmal's doosras pretty well too. Still, it is Ajmal on whom Pakistan will bank upon to get them this vital scalp. 

*Dhawan vs Gul* After enduring a lean patch sometime back, Shikhar Dhawan seems to be getting back to his best. If this left-hander gets going, Pakistan will be in trouble right away. India will depend on him for an explosive start. Dhawan will have to be wary of the experienced Gul, though. This seamer's yorkers can be deadly. 

*Ashwin vs Afridi* A few weeks ago in the Asia Cup, Shahid Afridi had smashed R Ashwin for a couple of sixes in the final over to seal a thrilling win for Pakistan. With a bit of luck, both the strokes may just have resulted in catches on the boundary. This time, Ashwin will be looking to bounce back with a vengeance.
World T20: India take on Pakistan in Friday night blockbuster - The Times of India
@Aeronaut @Oscar @nuclearpak @Talon @Spring Onion @tarrar @mafiya @Chak Bamy @Secur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Hindustan Zindabad


----------



## punit

AAj ham jeetenge !! ye world cup hai ........ bada wala cup


----------



## Zarvan

punit said:


> AAj ham jeetenge !! ye world cup hai ........ bada wala cup


INSHALLAH Pakistan will win today's match and you will loose and INSHALLAH Aridi will hit another really fast fifty

India has never defeated Pakistan on a Friday and today is Friday let see what happens @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

jo bhi ho ,,,maza to bohot aayega

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## $elf

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH Pakistan will win today's match and you will loose and INSHALLAH Aridi will hit another really fast fifty
> 
> India has never defeated Pakistan on a Friday and today is Friday let see what happens @Aeronaut


we dont believe in bullcrap superstitions , what friday lol


----------



## mehboobkz

*ICC World T20: Advantage India in big battle against Pakistan*
India hold an impressive 4-1 win-loss ratio against Pakistan in T20s


----------



## Android

Zarvan said:


> India has never defeated Pakistan on a Friday and today is Friday let see what happens @Aeronaut




Our Last T20 match was on Friday 28th Dec 2012. where India beat Pakistan by 11 runs. At least do some research before believing and posting whatever BS your local mullah preaches you.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Android said:


> Our Last T20 match was on Friday 28th Dec 2012. where India beat Pakistan by 11 runs. At least do some research before believing and posting whatever BS your local mullah preaches you.


----------



## Chronos

I have $10 riding on Pakistan's victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

pursuit of happiness said:


>





Android said:


> Our Last T20 match was on Friday 28th Dec 2012. where India beat Pakistan by 11 runs. At least do some research before believing and posting whatever BS your local mullah preaches you.


Mr dumbo its Indian Journalists who are coming up with this fact not me Mr




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152800043541996




Best video of Afridi May ALLAH bless him and protect him and give him strength and more success and may ALLAH helps Afridi and Pakistani team in today's match





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=439672426178096




Pakistan India clashes during different matches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

We're gonna win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

There should be one topic


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> We're gonna win





Aeronaut said:


> We're gonna win


INSHALLAH we will win and INSHALLAH Afridi will play an important role in our win


----------



## Zarvan

آئی سی سی ورلڈ ٹی ٹوئنٹی کی فیورٹ ٹیم کون؟ اس سوال کا جواب مختلف ملے گا لیکن اگر آپ ڈھاکہ کی سڑکوں اور اسٹیڈیم کے باہر کسی سے یہ پوچھیں کہ فیورٹ کھلاڑی کون تو شاید ہی کوئی شخص ایسا ہوگا جو شاہد آفریدی کا نام نہ لے۔

بنگلہ دیش میں پاکستانی کرکٹ ٹیم بہت مقبول ہے۔ یہاں کے مسلمان شائقین اسٹیڈیم میں پاکستانی ٹیم کو سپورٹ کررہے ہوتے ہیں لیکن شاہد آفریدی کی پسندیدگی نسل اور مذہب سے بالاتر ہے۔ وہ بلاشبہ اس وقت بنگلہ دیش میں سب سے مقبول غیرملکی کرکٹر ہیں۔

*اسی بارے میں*

’عجب کھلاڑی ہے، جس کا نام آفریدی ہے‘
آفریدی فٹ ، وارم اپ میچ کھیلیں گے
تندولکر’نسل کے بہترین کھلاڑی‘، آفریدی بہترین بالر

*متعلقہ عنوانات*

کھیل, 
کرکٹ
پاکستانی ٹیم کے دونوں وارم اپ میچوں میں شائقین کی بہت بڑی تعداد موجود تھی پہلے میچ میں شاہد آفریدی نہیں کھیلے۔ ہر کوئی ان کی فٹنس کے بارے میں جاننا چاہتا تھا اور جب انہیں پتہ چلا کہ وہ دوسرا وارم اپ میچ کھیل رہے ہیں تو شائقین نے بڑی تعداد میں ڈھاکہ سے دور واقع فتح اللہ کا رخ کیا۔

"مجھے پاکستانی بولنگ بہت پسند ہے اور میں پاکستانی ٹیم کو سپورٹ کروں گی لیکن ظاہر ہے کہ اگر پاکستان اور بنگلہ دیش کا میچ ہوگا تو میری حمایت بنگلہ دیشی ٹیم کے لیے ہوگی۔"

علمی

پاکستانی پرچم کو چہرے پر پینٹ کرانے والے ایک چھوٹے سے بچے سے میں نے بات کرنی چاہی تو وہ اس سے زیادہ کچھ نہ بولا شاہد آفریدی۔

بچے کی والدہ روزی کا کہنا تھا کہ ان کا بیٹا گھر میں ٹینس بال سے کرکٹ کھیلتا ہے۔ ان کی فیملی اکثر میچز دیکھنے اسٹیڈیم آتی ہے اور جب پاکستانی ٹیم کھیل رہی ہو تو وہ اسے دیکھنے کا موقع ہاتھ سے جانے نہیں دیتیں۔ تمام گھر والے شاہد آفریدی کے مداح ہیں بنگلہ دیشی کرکٹرز میں انہیں شکیب الحسن پسند ہیں۔

نوجوان علمی بھی اپنی فیملی کے ساتھ پاکستانی ٹیم کا وارم اپ دیکھنے آئی تھیں ان کا کہنا تھا کہ انہیں پاکستانی بولنگ بہت پسند ہے اور وہ پاکستانی ٹیم کو سپورٹ کریں گی لیکن ظاہر ہے کہ اگر پاکستان اور بنگلہ دیش کا میچ ہوگا تو ان کی حمایت بنگلہ دیشی ٹیم کے لیے ہوگی۔ انہوں نے یہ کہہ کر حیران کردیا کہ ان کے پسندیدہ کرکٹر عمرگل ہیں۔

محمد فیصل کا ہوٹل ہے اور وہ اپنا تمام کام چھوڑ کر فتح اللہ صرف شاہد آفریدی کو دیکھنے آئے تھے۔ ان کا کہنا تھا کہ ایشیا کپ کے بعد ورلڈ ٹی ٹوئنٹی کے ان کے ملک میں ہونے پر وہ فخر محسوس کررہے ہیں۔

"میں ہر میچ کا ٹکٹ نہیں خرید سکتا لیکن آفریدی جب کھیل رہے ہوں تو اسٹیڈیم ضرور آتا ہوں۔ آفریدی کا جواب ہی نہیں ہے۔"

عمران

وہیں موجود ایک اور نوجوان عمران کا کہنا تھا کہ وہ ہر میچ کا ٹکٹ نہیں خرید سکتے لیکن آفریدی جب کھیل رہے ہوں تو اسٹیڈیم ضرور آتے ہیں آفریدی کا جواب ہی نہیں ہے۔

میرپور کے شیر بنگلہ اسٹیڈیم کے باہر کھڑے آرکیٹکچر کے طالبعلم فرحان کو خوشی ہے کہ وہ پاکستان اور بھارت کا میچ دیکھ سکیں گے یوں انہیں اپنے پسندیدہ کرکٹر شاہد آفریدی کو بھی دیکھنے کا موقع مل جائے گا۔

ایک اور طالب علم ازوبا نے بھی شاہد آفریدی سے ہی بات شروع کی اور اسی پر ختم کی کہ آفریدی ان کا چھوٹا سا ہیرو ہے۔

شوبرو بھی ایک طالبعلم تھے جن کا کہنا تھا کہ وہ پڑھائی میں سے وقت نکال کر کرکٹ میچ ضرور دیکھتے ہیں۔ شاہد آفریدی کے علاوہ انہوں نے پسندیدہ کرکٹرز میں ویراٹ کوہلی اور دھونی کے نام بھی لیے۔
‮کھیل‬ - ‭BBC Urdu‬ - ‮ٹیم کوئی بھی، کھلاڑی صرف آفریدی‬​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

Boring Match, Waiting for INDIA / AUSTRALIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Raja.Pakistani said:


> There should be one topic


Match kab start hoga??


----------



## flankerX

punit said:


> AAj ham jeetenge !! ye world cup hai ........ bada wala cup


Lets see...


halupridol said:


> jo bhi ho ,,,maza to bohot aayega


Thats the point , totally .....



jarves said:


> Match kab start hoga??


6:30 PST, 7:00 IST


----------



## jarves

flankerX said:


> 6:30 PST, 7:00 IST


PST,IST kya hota hai??
And i am sorry that i went haywire on you in that thread related to China.


----------



## flankerX

jarves said:


> PST,IST kya hota hai??
> And i am sorry that i went haywire on you in that thread related to China.


Its okay bahi. It means Pak Standard time and IST for india.


----------



## Roybot

5 dollar says Afridi will be out on duck today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## $elf

This thread will go over 20 pages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

$elf said:


> This thread will go over 20 pages



20??? Try 200.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Roybot said:


> 20??? Try 200.


cuz the winners are gonna troll the losers with those fb memes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH we will win and INSHALLAH Afridi will play an important role in our win



Allah is with us as in all previous WC encounters !  we will win for sure


----------



## Marshmallow

LURKER said:


> 3rd ODI: Pakistan v India at Lahore, Dec 31, 1982 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Match played on 31st December 1982 (FRIDAY)
> 
> India won by 18 runs


hope we are gunna break that record today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH Pakistan will win today's match and you will loose and INSHALLAH Aridi will hit another really fast fifty
> 
> *India has never defeated Pakistan on a Friday* and today is Friday let see what happens @Aeronaut









Bhai, Is duniya mein wapas aane ka kya lega? 

Last T20 we played was on Friday and we kicked ur *** in that. Welcome Back.


----------



## Marshmallow




----------



## xTra

Roybot said:


> 5 dollar says Afridi will be out on duck today.



Not Duck, but will get out in single figure..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

xTra said:


> Not Duck, but will get out in single figure..........


----------



## Albatross

where can we see live streaming any idea?


----------



## WAR-rior

Marshmallow said:


> *hope *we are gunna break that record today



Bas Hope ka hi sahara hai dost. Last match was a tukka. 2 andhadhund power shots missed by a feet for becoming a catch. Also that was our Team B with major players absent.

This is a new scenario. Its not gonna be cake walk for u guyz.


----------



## xTra

Marshmallow said:


>



I mean not on ZERO but will get out on ONE...............


----------



## BDforever

harega harega


----------



## SpArK

Block will be busted...

Win by chase....


----------



## xTra

Albatross said:


> where can we see live streaming any idea?



All streaming are late by 2-5 minutes.........instead just visit this thread for live updates.



BDforever said:


> harega harega



Bangladesh to haar gaya na.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

WAR-rior said:


> Bas Hope ka hi sahara hai dost. Last match was a tukka. 2 andhadhund power shots missed by a feet for becoming a catch. Also that was our Team B with major players absent.
> 
> This is a new scenario. Its not gonna be cake walk for u guyz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

xTra said:


> All streaming are late by 2-5 minutes.........instead just visit this thread for live updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh to haar gaya na.............


 does not matter


----------



## WAR-rior

Marshmallow said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Albatross said:


> where can we see live streaming any idea?


ICC T20 World Cup 2014 : India vs Pakistan - 21st March 2014


----------



## danger007

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH Pakistan will win today's match and you will loose and INSHALLAH Aridi will hit another really fast fifty
> 
> India has never defeated Pakistan on a Friday and today is Friday let see what happens @Aeronaut


aman ki asha ..ye kya tamasha...


----------



## PWFI

Marshmallow said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again



This post will be quoted irrespective of the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Dont know who will win but hoping to have cricket from both sides.



shiv said:


> kohli ma behen karega pakistaniyon ki



koli lagta ha pany ghar main apni maan behan karta rehta ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

bro stop fighting .. im excited too.. it is as best as cricket can get .. we should enjoy the rivalry like adults and stop pulling each other legs ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shiv

Spring Onion said:


> Dont know who will win but hoping to have cricket from both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> koli lagta ha pany ghar main apni maan behan karta rehta ha


ghar ka toh pata nahn par pakistaniyon ki toh live tv ke karta hai


----------



## Spring Onion

shiv said:


> ghar ka toh pata nahn par pakistaniyon ki toh live tv ke karta hai [/quot]
> 
> apni to bacha nahi saka hamari kia karay ga yeh badsorat admi


----------



## Leader

Pakistan is gonna win...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

An hour to go. Pakistanchya aaicha Gho.


----------



## Leader

Pakistan is going to win...


----------



## Roybot

BDforever said:


> does not matter



Is it true that Bangladesh lost to hong kong yesterday???? LMfao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Leader said:


> Pakistan is gonna win...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shiv

pakistanis will get a bloody nose much like World cup history !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@arp2041 they are gunna expel you frm ur Uni/office today


----------



## BDforever

The real entertainment is going on in Sylhet, Netherland vs Ire land match 
increditable batting by dutches

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Marshmallow said:


> @arp2041 they are gunna expel you frm ur Uni/office today



Insha Allah Pakistan jeetey.................Dhoni Pey Match fixing ka case chaley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

arp2041 said:


> Insha Allah Pakistan jeetey................*.Dhoni Pey Match fixing ka case chaley*


haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

WAR-rior said:


>



match kay bad tum khushiyan mana lena, abhi tou hamen khush ho lenay do


----------



## WAR-rior

Leader said:


> match kay bad tum khushiyan mana lena, abhi tou hamen khush ho lenay do


Bhai, jisko manani hai manane do. Kya pata Match ke baad kaun khichayi kare aur kiske armaan aasuon mein beh gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

BDforever said:


> The real entertainment is going on in Sylhet, Netherland vs Ire land match
> increditable batting by dutches



28 sixes!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

BDforever said:


> The real entertainment is going on in Sylhet, Netherland vs Ire land match
> increditable batting by dutches



cooper pagal hi ho giya tha


----------



## xyxmt

what time pak/india game starts, pakistan time?


----------



## BDforever

Leader said:


> cooper pagal hi ho giya tha


all of them, not just him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I will be very surprised if India wins today with the way they are playing.

The Indian cricket team seems to be on the decline while Pak cricket team seems to be be on the ascendancy.


----------



## WAR-rior

BC. Netherland gone Mad. FTW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader



So he knows, good for pakistan team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

7 off 5 to qualify for Dutches. Awesome stuff live gng on.


----------



## arp2041

nick_indian said:


> I will be very surprised if India wins today with the way they are playing.
> 
> The Indian cricket team seems to be on the decline while Pak cricket team seems to be be on the ascendancy.



Indian Team is not able to strike the match fixing deal anymore & lollypop of giving spots in IPL is not working...........Pakistanis are anyways not playing in IPL 

(My Conspiracy Theory )


----------



## WAR-rior

Killed it. 

193-4 in 13.5 overs. WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

fkkkkkk yeaaaaaaaaaaaa Netherland has done it.. this is increadible 193/4 from 13.5 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

BDforever said:


> all of them, not just him



yup... great victory by the dutch !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf




----------



## xTra

Leader said:


> yup... great victory by the dutch !



So now you agree that Dutch are better then Bangladesh...........

@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

$elf said:


> View attachment 21773










xTra said:


> So now you agree that Dutch are better then Bangladesh...........
> 
> @BDforever


better than India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

dont underestimate any team in t20 format

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

BDforever said:


> View attachment 21774
> 
> 
> 
> better than India


bangladeshi fans when India wins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Hope all of us remember it is a cricket match......


----------



## PoKeMon

India wins Toss, elect bowling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

nair said:


> *Hope *all of us remember it is a cricket match......



I dont have any Hope for ur *hope*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

well shit, if we are batting, then its gonna be a bit difficult, wise decision by India, But May we Win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Jf Thunder said:


> well shit, if we are batting, then its gonna be a bit difficult, wise decision by India, But May we Win


In last match who wont the toss?


----------



## Jf Thunder

WAR-rior said:


> In last match who wont the toss?


idk, i didn't even watch it LOL
well im too busy to watch cricket matches


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAR-rior

Jf Thunder said:


> idk, i didn't even watch it LOL
> well im too busy to watch cricket matches


Pakistan. And bowled 1st on a conducive pitch.


----------



## Leader

Jf Thunder said:


> well shit, if we are batting, then its gonna be a bit difficult, wise decision by India, But May we Win



we usually dont chase well... so we gonna win !



Jf Thunder said:


> well shit, if we are batting, then its gonna be a bit difficult, wise decision by India, But May we Win



we usually dont chase well... so we gonna win !


----------



## ranjeet

Game on !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Leader said:


> we usually dont chase well... so we gonna win !
> 
> 
> 
> we usually dont chase well... so we gonna win !



India chase very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

i saw you @Parul in white dress at stadium


----------



## HttpError

@BDforever @IamBengali Ok bhaioyoo sab ajaooo for our support today. Its time to cheer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Why Afridi not singing pak national anthem and looking here and there.


----------



## Emmie

Finally, the time has come..

Pakistan should at least put 170 on the board, conditions are pro India, dew won't let Pakistanis bowlers to contain Indian batsmen. Today Pakistan's batting has to click.

Good luck to both the teams.


----------



## HttpError

IND_PAK said:


> Why Afridi not singing pak national anthem and looking here and there.




Lol you mean he was singing Indian anthem ?


----------



## PoKeMon

BDforever said:


> i saw you @Parul in white dress at stadium



All BDeshi member including you. *Alert!!!!*

Dont support Pak, RAW is watching. Hide.

We are gonna unleash 1000s of hitmen, no matter who you are, where are you, they will find you and keel you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

IND_PAK said:


> Why Afridi not singing pak national anthem and looking here and there.


Soch raha hai. Aaj Chakka lagega ki nahi? Pichhli baar 1 feet se catch hote reh gaya tha. Both mistimed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

HttpError said:


> Lol you mean he was singing Indian anthem ?



nah, he was wondering here and there, may be BDeshi chicks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Chak de phatte! match is about to start....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Kaat dalo aaj ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurpleButcher

lame countdown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Kohli teasing Yuvraj.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf

Yoyoyooyoyoy game on


----------



## BDforever

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## ranjeet

Hah ...fuddu tuk tuk batsman !!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Arewah.. katmal is back!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sree45

Good over from Ashwin!! If the ball starts spinning, Mishra would be the man to watch out for.. He spun a web around pakistani batsmen during the last ODI


----------



## ranjeet

Did anybody saw that BJP advt before start of the game ... lol thats a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Test match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

Lukewarm start .



Emmie said:


> Test match



too many tuk tuks on your side


----------



## Durrak

4.....


----------



## $elf

wtf!!!!!!!


----------



## Durrak

Cherokee said:


> Lukewarm start .
> 
> 
> 
> too many tuk tuks on your side



Do you want some?


----------



## lightoftruth

out !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

out ..


----------



## PoKeMon

Run out!!!!!!!!


----------



## sree45

AKmal miya gaya!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

out....


----------



## $elf

mwahahahahahahahahah :LANNAATT!!!!!!!!


----------



## WAR-rior

GONE


----------



## BDforever

kamran run out ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

gone ..


----------



## Cherokee

*OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT*

*OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT*


----------



## Durrak




----------



## abjktu

hurray,first wic gonee.


----------



## Cherokee

M-48 said:


> Do you want some?


Na thanks .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horseman

Pakistan 8 for 1


----------



## GURU DUTT

can some one give me link to see the matchlive on computer as im in office


----------



## WAR-rior

M-48 said:


> Do you want some?


We got it. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

BDforever said:


> kamran run out ! !



WTF!!! change smiley to this 

You wanna get killed bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Katmal got trapped ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAR-rior

GURU DUTT said:


> can some one give me link to see the matchlive on computer as im in office


Go to start of the thread. 1st post.


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow... those wickets start flashing when the ball hits! that's something new....


----------



## PoKeMon

Did someone checked the reaction of that lady

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

WAR-rior said:


> Pakistan. And bowled 1st on a conducive pitch.


conductive pitch?


----------



## $elf

bach gya bc!!! :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Missed.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GURU DUTT said:


> can some one give me link to see the matchlive on computer as im in office


Live Cricket Streaming, Watch ICC Twenty20 World Cup Live Streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Almost another runout!! Pakistani batsmen want to perform a hara-kiri today?


----------



## Jf Thunder

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... those wickets start flashing when the ball hits! that's something new....


thats so awesome, is it camera trick or do they flash in real too?


----------



## ranjeet

IND_PAK said:


> Did someone checked the reaction of that lady


yeah ... lol BD girls are cute


----------



## GURU DUTT

WAR-rior said:


> Go to start of the thread. 1st post.


thanks mate


----------



## WAR-rior

Jf Thunder said:


> conductive pitch?


Conducive hota hai. Current hai kya jo conductive hoga.


----------



## JanjaWeed

IND_PAK said:


> Did someone checked the reaction of that lady


saw that... quite crunchy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jf Thunder said:


> thats so awesome, is it camera trick or do they flash in real too?


i think it's for real!


----------



## Horseman

GURU DUTT said:


> can some one give me link to see the matchlive on computer as im in office


I cant give link


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> saw that... quite crunchy!


kya baat hai Shikari koi bhi shikar nahi chodte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

nooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pakistani batsmen are playing test match YAWN


----------



## WAR-rior

JanjaWeed said:


> saw that... quite crunchy!


It was such an Orgasmic reaction. Seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Horseman

Kamran ko pata nahi kyun khilatay hain. bhangi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

WAR-rior said:


> Conducive hota hai. Current hai kya jo conductive hoga.


.........whats that?


----------



## EagleEyes

Anybody have a non-blocked stream link from work?


----------



## Jf Thunder

JanjaWeed said:


> i think it's for real!


so that means they have real lights in them? well maybe its a new system to see if the ball really hit the wicket or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Jf Thunder said:


> so that means they have real lights in them? well maybe its a new system to see if the ball really hit the wicket or not


yes it is for real


----------



## WAR-rior

Jf Thunder said:


> .........whats that?


Supportive.


----------



## Horseman

WebMaster said:


> Anybody have a non-blocked stream link from work?


You didn't leave me able to send un block link


----------



## Cherokee

*TUKTUKTUK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## WAR-rior

Horseman said:


> Kamran ko pata nahi kyun khilatay hain. bhangi hai


That was Castist. Indian effect.


----------



## JanjaWeed

c'mon man... too many Misbahas in Pakistan team!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

WAR-rior said:


> Supportive.


is that good?


----------



## $elf

Shammi bowling nicely


----------



## Jf Thunder

BDforever said:


> yes it is for real


WOW, SO COOL, I WANT ONE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horseman

WAR-rior said:


> That was Castist. Indian effect.


Kamran hamesha se hi bhangi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Oh man...........45 guests............

Dosto match TV pey chal rha hai yahan nhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Oh man...........45 guests............
> 
> Dosto match TV pey chal rha hai yahan nhi



muted live stream.. 5 live radio commentary on the background... & yapping at PDF!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

What's wrong with running between the wicket? Hafeez and Ahmad are like we are ready to give away our wickets!


----------



## Reviewer21

lol dono batsman me daraar


----------



## Horseman

Professor made just 2 runs on 7 balls


----------



## WAR-rior

Ab commentators ki bakchodi se achha yahan ki bakchodi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

kitney goal hue ???


----------



## WAR-rior

Cherokee said:


> *TUKTUKTUK*


Kuchh na bol bhai. 20 overs ke baad hi kuchh bolna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horseman

JAT BALWAN said:


> kitney goal hue ???


17 goal ho gaye


----------



## arp2041

JAT BALWAN said:


> kitney goal hue ???



Uncle Cricket WC hai......Soccer WC nhi


----------



## mehboobkz

where is it streaming bhai log?


----------



## $elf

o ki tuk tuk kri jaaa re o


----------



## PoKeMon

Jf Thunder said:


> so that means they have real lights in them? well maybe its a new system to see if the ball really hit the wicket or not



motion sensor light.


----------



## WAR-rior

Crown chanting........

INDIA INDIA INDIA INDIA INDIA


----------



## AugenBlick

mehboobkz said:


> where is it streaming bhai log?


Watch T20 World Cup 2014 Free Streaming, Live World Twenty20


----------



## Horseman

Hafeez sirf balls barbad kar raha hai


----------



## WAR-rior

mehboobkz said:


> where is it streaming bhai log?


1st post mein dekha?


----------



## AugenBlick

Pak is going down baby !!!!


----------



## mehboobkz

Oh my 5 overs and the run rate is just 4.40?
This is not ODI..
Netherlands run rate?
14
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Catch dropped.


----------



## $elf

yuvraj kuttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sree45

Yuvi..


----------



## Horseman

Catch dropped. lagta hai indians phool gaye


----------



## Jf Thunder

AugenBlick said:


> Pak is going down baby !!!!








i might as well just to that other Crimea thread and look at the new Russian women, whose pics have been uploaded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

ye pagal pakistani supporter ladki LOL !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 22/1 (5/20 ov)

PakistanRR 4.40

maro yya maro yaar yawn !


----------



## sree45

Shehzad is in a hurry!!


----------



## Horseman

Shehzad will do something


----------



## ranjeet

Kya fuddu shots laga rahe hai yaar yeh !!!


----------



## Horseman

Tight fielding by Indians


----------



## ranjeet

Mishra chala de firki !!!


----------



## $elf

they are running quickly


----------



## kaykay

Good thing is that India will chase else we are pathetic in defending our totals.


----------



## Emmie

ranjeet said:


> Kya fuddu shots laga rahe hai yaar yeh !!!



Shot that yielded four for Hafeez was a shot from coaching manual. What kind of shots do you think are perfect, apropos?


----------



## Reviewer21

Isi baat pe

Match to 20-20 hone chahiye, 50-50 to "Biscuit" bhi hote h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Good fielding by Indians .


----------



## ranjeet

OUT !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

out


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 40/1 (7/20 ov)
another run out missed


----------



## $elf

out


----------



## JanjaWeed

out....


----------



## Reviewer21

HATTAA!!!!!!


----------



## PoKeMon

OUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sree45

Professor gone..


----------



## Cherokee

*OUT**OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUTOUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT*


----------



## Mujraparty

another one ..


----------



## ranjeet

Emmie said:


> Shot that yielded four for Hafeez was a shot from coaching manual. What kind of shots do you think are perfect, apropos?


That was the only shot out of the manual


----------



## Reviewer21

LOL

*Thaakur to giyoo*


----------



## abjktu

another onee...


----------



## $elf

aoo beta umar khatmal


----------



## JanjaWeed

Good catch by Bhuvaneshwar Kumar....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Hafeez proved himself to be an ordinary stuff today.


----------



## Stealth

pata lag raha hey dar dar kay khaeel rahay hain Pakistani batsman! lol


----------



## Android

good fielding


----------



## Cherokee

Two Khatmals playing today  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

ranjeet said:


> That was the only shot out of the manual



Indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Arey live kahan dekhun bhai?


----------



## WAR-rior

Khatmal 2 on pitch


----------



## Horseman

Hafeez made it test match


----------



## lightoftruth

out


----------



## ranjeet

OUT


----------



## $elf

HAHAHAHAHHAHA OUT

LANAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## PoKeMon

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WAR-rior

Gone.


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 47/2 (8/20 ov)
awesome catch by bhuvi
sir makes his pehla shikar


----------



## Reviewer21

WTF?


----------



## Stealth

Well Ball!


----------



## BDforever

pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Mishra... you beautyyyy!!


----------



## Cherokee

MISHRAJEE takes another wicket !!!!

OUT OUT OUT


----------



## Reviewer21

What's wrong with pak team today?


----------



## kaykay

Yaar ye 200-200 khel rahe hai kya? 6 ka bhi runrate nahi hai. Maja nahi aa raha hai.


----------



## Horseman

3 gone $hit


----------



## $elf

LALA ko BULAO


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## majesticpankaj

Shezad wanted to take a run...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*lol 47/3 LOLZzzzzzzzzz @ Pakistan Team...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

3 down


----------



## rockstarIN

Hahaha pak in back foot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Jf Thunder said:


> View attachment 21781
> 
> i might as well just to that other Crimea thread and look at the new Russian women, whose pics have been uploaded


Good use of time that will be


----------



## ranjeet

Mishra has been underused he is a brilliant bowler. 

Wicket maiden ..


----------



## sree45

Maiden in a T20...


----------



## ni8mare

mehboobkz said:


> 3 down


 7 to go


----------



## rockstarIN

Good over amit. ....


----------



## JanjaWeed

was that a maiden over? wow...


----------



## $elf

Stealth said:


> *lol 47/3 LOLZzzzzzzzzz @ Pakistan Team...*


TODAY WE WILL TAKE OUR REVENGE


----------



## ranjeet

majesticpankaj said:


> Shezad wanted to take a run...lol


he was half way down the pitch ..


----------



## mehboobkz

T-20 maden wicket?
Pakistan is lost.


----------



## $elf

50 up for pak


----------



## Reviewer21

ranjeet said:


> he was half way down the pitch ..



LOL chhora thehelne nikla tha, piche se wicket le gya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horseman

10 over mei 50 run
doob maro yar


----------



## scorpionx

Pakistan looks a bit tensed today. Don't understand how they could be so after beating us in Asia cup mere few days back.


----------



## Stealth

*lol 10 Over aur 50 b poray nahe .... ye 50 over ka match khaeel reahay hain hahahahha lag raha hey pata dar dar kay khaeel rahay hain lolz*


----------



## godofwar

How many overs of powerplay left ?


----------



## Cherokee

Now only hope for Pak is Lala


----------



## $elf

yuvi run khayega esa lag raha hai


----------



## mehboobkz

This score is not winnable even in ODI


----------



## ni8mare

OMG bangladesi girls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Why there are no Pakistanis here?
LOL


----------



## $elf

arreh yaaar  

yuvi ko hatao


----------



## rockstarIN

63 for 3 now


----------



## JanjaWeed

Youvraj Singh is rusty...


----------



## ranjeet

No more overs to Yuvi ... he is low on confidence.


----------



## Reviewer21

Yuvi ko kisi ki nazar lg gyi h


----------



## WAR-rior

Yuvi completely out of form. No bowling, no batting, no fielding. Why is he in team? Psychological support?


----------



## BDforever

ni8mare said:


> OMG bangladesi girls


sob indian and pakistanis gandha nazar dal raha hein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

mehboobkz said:


> Why there are no Pakistanis here?
> LOL



oooo may hoon naa akela kafi lolzz


----------



## Jf Thunder

AugenBlick said:


> Good use of time that will be


ikr


----------



## mehboobkz

Yuvraj is going 2 fook India


----------



## ni8mare

BDforever said:


> sob indian and pakistanis gandha nazar dal raha hein


oye no ganda nazar but their reaction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

malik aaaj saniya se pitega

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

*wah ray Damaaad ka chaaakaaa!*


----------



## Reviewer21

Lol ye to bura maan gya


----------



## Horseman

Hahahaha 
Jeeja ji ka khayal chal raha hai


----------



## WAR-rior

Jijaji ka Chakka.


----------



## mehboobkz

Stealth said:


> oooo may hoon naa akela kafi lolzz



Jab pakistan havi hoti hai tau hazaro a jate hain
ab kiya sanp sung gaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## $elf

IND_PAK said:


>


Gillette razor hates pakistan :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

BDforever said:


> sob indian and pakistanis gandha nazar dal raha hein



Don't worry About Indians they will always chose Pakistani if they had a choice between Indian and Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

150 runs would be the score(+/- 5 runs)


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> Don't worry About Indians they will always chose Pakistani if they had a choice between Indian and Pakistani


Thats true bro. Maje lene ke liye Pakistanis are the best.


----------



## Stealth

*Oye koi inko yaad karwaye ye Warm-up Match nahe hey lolzz*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

*Hey is there any setting to update page automatically when any new post has been posted?*


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## ranjeet

134 in 20 overs .. my prediction.


----------



## BDforever

Reviewer21 said:


> *Hey is there any setting to update page automatically when any new post has been posted?*


no, you have to refresh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

itna stadium toh khud bangladesh k matches mein nahi bharta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

BDforever said:


> no, you have to refresh


Ohk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horseman

oooooooooooooooooo line or length bigar gai


----------



## Reviewer21

wah ek indian ne gori ko pta rkha h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

$elf said:


> itna stadium toh khud bangladesh k matches mein nahi bharta


always full pack stadium, actually you are hearing little noise


----------



## slapshot

yar pata nehin is malik muthal ko kyon dala hoa hay T20 min


----------



## Backbencher

lol where are the Pakistani memebers here ?


----------



## Android

widest of wides


----------



## Horseman

90 for 3


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## $elf

slapshot said:


> yar pata nehin is malik muthal ko kyon dala hoa hay T20 min


sahi toh khel raha hai


----------



## Reviewer21

My prediction : Under 150.


----------



## Stealth

*WTH PAkistan Team... ooo bhai ye 20/20 hey :S:S:S*


----------



## WAR-rior

Bhuvneshwar ki fati padi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

BC ne wicket bhi chhora aur 4 bhi de diya


----------



## Horseman

Fielding laps
catch dropped


----------



## ranjeet

brilliant effort ... but save runs. BC


----------



## slapshot

shit yar malik ka catch kyon drop kia


----------



## Reviewer21

LOL An Indian trolling beside a pakistani in stadium


----------



## JanjaWeed

OUT! OUT! OUT!


----------



## lightoftruth

out


----------



## ranjeet

OUT ...


----------



## $elf

gaya bc!  

out


----------



## Reviewer21

CHal nikl


----------



## PoKeMon

OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cherokee

OUT OUT OUT OUT


----------



## Horseman

shit out


----------



## Cherokee

Stealth said:


> *WTH PAkistan Team... ooo bhai ye 20/20 hey :S:S:S*



Lets hope lala does something .


----------



## mehboobkz

Baj gayi ghantiyan


----------



## ranjeet

WAR-rior said:


> Bhuvneshwar ki fati padi hai.


nahi yaar .. he went for the catch which was a tough chance stupid tho but fatti nahi padi


----------



## Reviewer21

BC ne LALA ko kyun bheja


----------



## $elf

aaa gaya overrated player

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Strange koi Pakistani nahi?
India ki halat tau 100 chad ate
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

ranjeet said:


> nahi yaar .. he went for the catch which was a tough chance stupid tho but fatti nahi padi


He moved after the ball crossed half way. Catches aise nahi lete. Zero judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Wah pakistan ki century


----------



## mehboobkz

Lala gaya kaam thon
under 15
writing is on the wall/


----------



## WAR-rior

LALA............................


----------



## Cherokee

All the Pakistanis except @Stealth have vanished in thin air

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

*lol istimne 11 nahe 22 player akhtay khaeel rahay hain woh kudh wide missfielding kar rahay hain takay kise tarhan ye 150 tu karain takay hamain khaeelnay may tu maza aye lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

24 balls to go.


----------



## $elf

khatmal ko bhagao yaar


----------



## Horseman

LALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## WAR-rior

LALA on Strike.


----------



## Reviewer21

WAR-rior said:


> He moved after the ball crossed half way. Catches aise nahi lete. Zero judgement.


Agreed there's something wrong with indian players today. Not able to judge properly.


----------



## $elf

102-4

extraordinary batting by pakistan


----------



## WAR-rior

Reviewer21 said:


> Agreed there's something wrong with indian players today. Not able to judge properly.


Isko Pressure kehte hain.

Both teams playing under pressure.


----------



## Reviewer21

Umpire sehma sehma sa lag rha h


----------



## mehboobkz

ab 18 baals me kiya ghanta karoge?


----------



## Stealth

$elf said:


> 102-4
> 
> extraordinary batting by pakistan


ye tunay ijat de hey kay class li hey explain karday lol


----------



## Nova2

Mishra finishes with 4-1-22-2, outstanding figures in a high-pressure contest !
well done mishra :tup


----------



## Horseman

2 singles by afridi


----------



## JanjaWeed

OUT! OUT! OUT!


----------



## ranjeet

Khatman OUT hahahahahahhaa

My bad.


----------



## lightoftruth

OUT


----------



## Reviewer21

OUT


----------



## $elf

LALA tera baj gaya BAJA  

ab nikaleeyy


----------



## Srinivas

Umer Akmal out!!


----------



## Cherokee

*OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT*


----------



## Mujraparty

out


----------



## Horseman

ganda match


----------



## Reviewer21

Yr ye khatmal beech me kahan se aa gya..


----------



## $elf

I hope sir zaid hamid is watching this match

revenge of 71, green army lol!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Time to write Pakistani obituary
Lol


----------



## Horseman

Umar played well


----------



## kaykay

Yaar Indian bowlers ko 4-5 FOURS throw me de dene chahiye warna maza nahi aayega chase karne me.


----------



## PoKeMon

Ye kya ho raha hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAR-rior

14 balls to go. Relax.


----------



## Reviewer21

haaet, chhori sharma gyi....mujhe dekh ke


----------



## ranjeet

Is India bowling really well of Pak Team batting sucks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Well Bowled Shami !!!


----------



## $elf

IND_PAK said:


> Ye kya ho raha hai?


BALATKAAR


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## Stealth

*Lori kay match nahe khaeel rahay ......khaeel rahay hain*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

we r gonna win!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horseman

Four 4


----------



## WAR-rior

Shami ran when ball almost reached boundry. What happened to judgement of Indian fielders.


----------



## Horseman

Lala tera shikar ashwin


----------



## Reviewer21

WAR-rior said:


> Shami ran when ball almost reached boundry. What happened to judgement of Indian fielders.


LOL as you said, it's called pressure


----------



## $elf

i can see a 160+ from pakistan


----------



## ranjeet

Jadeja should have bowled the over


----------



## Reviewer21

LOL Lala saying mujhe maarne de BC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

$elf said:


> I hope sir zaid hamid is watching this match
> 
> revenge of 71, green army lol!!!!!!!!!!!


abey hasa mat wo tweet yaad dila ke. Lols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

OUT! OUT! OUT!


----------



## PoKeMon




----------



## Reviewer21

GYA BC


----------



## lightoftruth

GAYA LALA


----------



## Srinivas

Afridi out !!


----------



## $elf

LALA ka ho gya LOLOLOL !


----------



## ranjeet

LALA AAAAAOUUUT


----------



## sree45

LALA gaya!!!


----------



## Horseman

Mei tau jaa raha hon


----------



## WAR-rior

Good Sixer LALA.


----------



## $elf

IND_PAK said:


>



missed his century by how many runs?


----------



## Cherokee

LALA out

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## halupridol

we r gonna win!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

LALA himself got LALAFIED.


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## majesticpankaj

Last time..they scored 130... lol


----------



## Srinivas

6 in over is can be chased given that India has good batting line up!!


----------



## mehboobkz

Check my prior post, i said Shaheed afriqi will be gone before he reaches 10 to 15
He is a fluke


----------



## Leviza

I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india 

it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..

Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....

shame on india


----------



## $elf

maqsood kon h ye


----------



## mastaan

aur bhai log.. kya scene hei.. Jumme ko to mar haaro yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Ye MAQSOOD ko koi SOUP bna ke do rhe, satak gya lgta h\


----------



## Choppers

Most Expensive over in entire innings


----------



## ranjeet

Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india
> 
> it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..
> 
> Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....
> 
> shame on india

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india
> 
> it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..
> 
> Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....
> 
> shame on india


@mod 
he is trolling


----------



## ni8mare

Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india
> 
> it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..
> 
> Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....
> 
> shame on india


poor kashmirs


----------



## $elf

Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india


roley betaa


----------



## JanjaWeed

Aray yeh Maqsood kaun hai bhai?


----------



## Stealth

*Thanks India agar tum thori fielding achi karletay tu maza khatam hojata match ka lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cherokee

Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india
> 
> it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..
> 
> Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....
> 
> shame on india



Cry a river , build a bridge and get over it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india
> 
> it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..
> 
> Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....
> 
> shame on india


--
you are


----------



## Reviewer21

Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india
> 
> it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..
> 
> Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....
> 
> shame on india


Grapes are sour


----------



## WAR-rior

Faltu mein 15 run de diye.


----------



## ranjeet

pursuit of happiness said:


> @mod
> he is trolling


The whole thread is trollfest ... dil pe mat le enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

$elf said:


> missed his century by how many runs?



Just 92.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mastaan

ufff... yeh kya ho gaya... Lala hamesha dhokha deta hei


----------



## $elf

Stealth said:


> *Thanks India agar tum thori fielding achi karletay tu maza khatam hojata match ka lol*


arreh bhai hamari batting ka bhi kuch pata nahi , , ye sab kohli dhoni raina yuvi sab naaam k sher hein


----------



## mehboobkz

Ye bhi koi score hai amma?
run rate tau dekho
Netherlands se bhi adha?
Lahore via kuwait


----------



## Stealth

*aur kashmiiri students xpel na hojayee isliye Pakistan bura khaeela - Zaid Hamid LOLZ*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

IND_PAK said:


> Just 92.


haath to aaya par muh na lagaya !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Kuta Ahmed Shezaaaaaad


----------



## pursuit of happiness

now real match will start...
MC .. BC.. Ac.. DC .. on ground..
pak team will be on full force..
better india keep cool ..and achieve target


----------



## Reviewer21

Stealth said:


> *aur kashmiiri students xpel na hojayee isliye Pakistan bura khaeela - Zaid Hamid LOLZ*


khaeela?


----------



## mastaan

Stealth said:


> *aur kashmiiri students xpel na hojayee isliye Pakistan bura khaeela - Zaid Hamid LOLZ*


hahahahahaha... kya awesome logic hei ... atleast we are not fighting...


----------



## VelocuR

I am surprised that India's blue uniforms never change, it is very horrible design. Mixed with low quality blue and dark blue.


----------



## $elf

Stealth said:


> *aur kashmiiri students xpel na hojayee isliye Pakistan bura khaeela - Zaid Hamid LOLZ*


HAHAHAHAHAHAH! 

srsly if he has tweeted this ,he is the biggest clown of pakistan



RaptorRX707 said:


> I am surprised that India's blue uniforms never change, it is very horrible design. Mixed with low quality blue and dark blue.


130 runs only ?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Stealth said:


> *aur kashmiiri students xpel na hojayee isliye Pakistan bura khaeela - Zaid Hamid LOLZ*


-- 
then 
ple boycott cricket.. for those kashmiris who love you..
we will play for rest of kashmiris


----------



## WAR-rior

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am surprised that India's blue uniforms never change, it is very horrible design. Mixed with low quality blue and dark blue.


tumhe ye sab abhi hi dikhna hai.


----------



## mehboobkz

Jab India ki halat kharab hoti hai tau 100 Pakistani chadke ate hain
aur aaj?
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

i don't understand all this hype around shahid afridi , 

maqsood should have come before him , just an observation.


----------



## $elf

Indian muslim page abusing pakistan lol

epic!


----------



## ranjeet

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am surprised that India's blue uniforms never change, it is very horrible design. Mixed with low quality blue and dark blue.



Faulty item beshaq nayi attractive packing mein ho rehta faulty hi hai.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

mehboobkz said:


> Jab India ki halat kharab hoti hai tau 100 Pakistani chadke ate hain
> aur aaj?
> Lol


--
hee


----------



## Crypto

Three things can deceive human

1) smile of a girl
2) a quiet dog
and
3) Pakistani cricket team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Pakistanis are not true sportsmen this way.
They have Junoon to beat India, no matter what.
Arey bhai one more friday got wasted...
lol


----------



## graphican

Pakistan needs to change their batting strategy. They are a little too defensive towards the early overs and when they try to pick momentum, they don't have many overs left to make use of. Present tactic which I saw them use against Sri Lanka and now against India is 10 years old doctrine.


----------



## PoKeMon

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am surprised that India's blue uniforms never change, it is very horrible design. Mixed with low quality blue and dark blue.



Poore match mai yehi mila comment karne ko?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

$elf said:


> Indian muslim page abusing pakistan lol
> 
> epic!


- 
it should be 
some muslim page


----------



## HttpError

$elf said:


> Indian muslim page abusing pakistan lol
> 
> epic!



Pakistani Hindus page abusing India hahahahah


----------



## fawwaxs

very less chances of Pakistan to win this match  130 tuo akele Yuvraj or Kohli chase ker lain gay.


----------



## Cherokee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446998285761273856
[URL='https://twitter.com/Trendulkar']@*Trendulkar* 
Best. RT @*harry_maurya*: @*Trendulkar* Chillaaanaa hai to India india Chillaao, Pak Pak to murgiyaan bhi karti hain .. Lets Roll.[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drunken-monke

130 will be tough... I hope Indian batsman don't dance on Ajmal's balling....


----------



## Nova2

Lets hope those 15 in the last over doesn't prove costly for India


----------



## majesticpankaj

Worst is over for both the team...now time for the best


----------



## mehboobkz

Kitney Pakistani they Kaliya?

Sir ek bhi nahin..
Pakistan har rahi hai
sabh bhag gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

graphican said:


> Pakistan needs to change their batting strategy. They are a little too defensive towards the early overs and when they try to pick momentum, they don't have many overs left to make use of. Present tactic which I saw them use against Sri Lanka and now against India is 10 years old doctrine.


-- today they battred weird way..
either they had plan if yes then due dhonis spinner stragety it failed
or they had no plan ..just play .. which backfired..
poor afridi.. bade dilwala


----------



## graphican

Pakistan needs to change their batting strategy. They are a little too defensive towards the early overs and when they try to pick momentum, they don't have many overs left to make use of. Present tactic which I saw them use against Sri Lanka and now against India is 10 years old doctrine. Need a review!


----------



## ranjeet

graphican said:


> Pakistan needs to change their batting strategy. They are a little too defensive towards the early overs and when they try to pick momentum, they don't have many overs left to make use of. Present tactic which I saw them use against Sri Lanka and now against India is 10 years old doctrine.


They are trying out Indian Cold Start doctrine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Echelon said:


> Three things can deceive human
> 
> 1) smile of a girl
> 2) a quiet dog
> and
> 3) Pakistani cricket team


--
can we add afridi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447023564445601792


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> They are trying out Indian Cold Start doctrine


ya... they need to start wearing jumpers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

HttpError said:


> Pakistani Hindus page abusing India hahahahah


You got Hindus j/k


----------



## $elf

LOLLLL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan's dumb batting lost their confidences again after defeat by Sri Lanka during final match. Glad Sri Lanka won it!


----------



## ranjeet

RaptorRX707 said:


> Pakistan's dumb batting lost their confidences again after defeat by Sri Lanka during final match. Glad Sri Lanka won it!


Dew factor is going to play a big role .. if not Pak does has a chance to win.


----------



## HttpError

ranjeet said:


> You got Hindus j/k



You are a bad man Ranjeeetayyyy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

HttpError said:


> You are a bad man Ranjeeetayyyy


Yaar thodi trolling karne de .. Tum logo ne last match mein bahut khap paayi thi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> Pakistani Hindus page abusing India hahahahah



where? link plz.


----------



## EagleEyes

Who bought that perchi Kamran Akmal back again.. 

Why is Nasir Jamshed, Imran Nazir not in the T20 team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

$elf said:


> View attachment 21788


----------



## Jaanbaz

Ah the Akmal dentist brothers are pure shit. Shoaib Malik walks around like he has a rod up his a**. Our captain is obviously useless. And where is Fawad Alam?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

sam strategy by pak...
best of india 
allah/ god/ram/ rahi/ jejus/wahguru/ ......sorry if i miss anyone
all with you


----------



## IamBengali

Aaj toh India jeetega.


----------



## Jaanbaz

WebMaster said:


> Who bought that perchi Kamran Akmal back again..
> 
> Why is Nasir Jamshed, Imran Nazir not in the T20 team.



The Akmal brothers' father is a known bookie in Lahore. Money talks.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

indian ings start 1s run



Jaanbaz said:


> The Akmal brothers' father is a known bookie in Lahore. Money talks.


-- really ?
and they are in national team
i hope you kidding


----------



## ranjeet

Jaanbaz said:


> Ah the Akmal dentist brothers are pure shit. Shoaib Malik walks around like he has a rod up his a**. Our captain is obviously useless. And where is Fawad Alam?


There is on another Akmal who also keeps wicket for Pakistan. Is he Kamran Akmal's eldest Son?


----------



## AugenBlick

IamBengali said:


> Aaj toh India jeetega.


I thought you supported us


----------



## mehboobkz

Cakewalk 4 India


----------



## fawwaxs

Interesting fact : Pakistan won 100% of their matches when they have higher score at the end of the match.


----------



## blood

$elf said:


> LOLLLL
> 
> View attachment 21786


haha
i must say shahid afridi is one f#cking overrated cricketer. 

the 2 sixes that he hit in the last match was also a fluke.


----------



## Jaanbaz

pursuit of happiness said:


> indian ings start 1s run
> 
> 
> -- really ?
> and they are in national team
> i hope you kidding



Just rumours.


----------



## fawwaxs

We need two or three quick breakthroughs if we are going to make a match out of it.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

mehboobkz said:


> Cakewalk 4 India


-
dont under estimate pak..even our team.. known for disaster...hope will not do it


----------



## mehboobkz

Rohit sharma is chutiya
no good


----------



## Jaanbaz

ranjeet said:


> There is on another Akmal who also keeps wicket for Pakistan. *Is he Kamran Akmal's eldest Son?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Total could have been less than 100 if team India had fielded well. Pakistan team will never learn the art of tackling pressure, batsmen played recklessly. Running between the wicket was worst ever, poor coordination as seen in Galli mohala cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

fawwaxs said:


> We need two or three quick breakthroughs if we are going to make a match out of it.



Not enough runs to make anything out of it never mind a match.


----------



## DarkPrince

AugenBlick said:


> I thought you supported us



maybe you didnt paid him this month


----------



## ranjeet

fawwaxs said:


> Interesting fact : Pakistan won 100% of their matches when they have higher score at the end of the match.


Another Interesting Fact : When two teams play one team often wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

AugenBlick said:


> I thought you supported us



I wasn't given my due this month from RAW hence I backed off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jaanbaz said:


> View attachment 21789


It was a genuine question ... lol


----------



## mehboobkz

pursuit of happiness said:


> -
> dont under estimate pak..even our team.. known for disaster...hope will not do it



Arey pakistani kuch tau sharam kar..
Netherland ne 14 run per over banai hai
Flag change kar baba


----------



## fawwaxs

India 3/0 (1.2/20 ov) India require another 128 runs and 18.4 overs remaining


----------



## HttpError

All Bengalis by heart will Always support Pakistan  Remember after all the are the Land of Pure  I love my BD bros and ahem ahem


----------



## EyanKhan

Sup people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

IamBengali said:


> I wasn't given my due this month from RAW hence I backed off.


IT's election time .. moral code of conduct is in play. 



EyanKhan said:


> Sup people


Khus aam deed Khan saab !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Very well over by Junaid Khan


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

It's India's turn for TUK TUK!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

444444444444444444444


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan are not leaving the ground without a fight!


----------



## mehboobkz

Thread is being watched by 81 people, more Pakistanis.
But no Pakistani is participating?
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

666666666666


----------



## ranjeet

6666666666666666666666666666


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> 444444444444444444444


another one..6 just as i said...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

4444444444444444444
6666666666666666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Lo kar lo gal


----------



## iPhone

any live links to watch the match on?


----------



## shiv

what happens to pakistanis in WC ? they just become worse than holland !


----------



## Nova2

Four !!!!
Six!!!!
Sharma on fire


----------



## Jaanbaz

ranjeet said:


> It was a genuine question ... lol



Younger brother. I heard he has even another younger brother. 



shiv said:


> what happens to pakistanis in WC ? they just become worse than holland !



Holland played good today better then Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Tum jeeto ya haaro! Suno
Humey tum se pyar hai


----------



## ranjeet

Jaanbaz said:


> Younger brother. I heard he has even another younger brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Holland played good today better then Pakistan.


is he also a keeper?


----------



## WAR-rior

Patriots said:


> Tum jeeto ya haaro! Suno
> Humey tum se pyar hai


Abhi se? Match to ho jaane do.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Reviewer21 said:


>


--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

444


----------



## mehboobkz

India has not lost a wicket.
This is T20
All the balls must be slogged till the last player/bowler
You think Pakistan is winning this match?
White house is for sale then..
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

ranjeet said:


> IT's election time .. moral code of conduct is in play.


Okay, just remember to give me double pagar next month. I will support India then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nova2

Dhawan ko kya saap sungh gaya hai 5 of 15 -___-


----------



## Reviewer21

44444444444


----------



## ranjeet

Dhawan seems out of touch, not playing confident shots.


----------



## Reviewer21

4444444444 AGAIN


----------



## ExtraOdinary

BSNL chaukka


----------



## Patriots

WAR-rior said:


> Abhi se? Match to ho jaane do.




Match ka result pata hai na ... Sirf ye bataya hai k hum Indians nahi hai jo apni hi team ko galiyan dene lag jayen


----------



## Cherokee

*HAT TRICK of 4's*


----------



## Reviewer21

Aise hi jhaadu maarte maarte jeet lo


----------



## WAR-rior

Nova2 said:


> Dhawan ko kya saap sungh gaya hai 5 of 15 -___-


Le Bhai. Sun li teri.


----------



## Cherokee

Patriots said:


> Match ka result pata hai na ... Sirf ye bataya hai k hum Indians nahi hai jo apni hi team ko galiyan dene lag jayen


 Check again the posts already here


----------



## fawwaxs

Early wickets needed or the match is easily in India's hand -


----------



## Jaanbaz

ranjeet said:


> is he also a keeper?



Lets hope not for the sake of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Patriots said:


> Match ka result pata hai na ... Sirf ye bataya hai k hum Indians nahi hai jo apni hi team ko galiyan dene lag jayen


Hum Wo maa ki tarah hai jo apne bachchon ki galti pe daatati hai. Tumhare tarah galti par laad karoge to bachche bigad jaaenge.


----------



## AugenBlick

IamBengali said:


> Okay, just remember to give me double pagar next month. I will support India then.


We will block your bollywood supply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*The difference clearly visible... India playing without any fear... Pakistan played with fear... dar dar kay kheloogay tu haroo gay he.. look how dawan played shots .... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shiv

pakistani abhut ud rahe the .. thodi aukaat mein rahenge agle kuch dino tak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

fawwaxs said:


> Early wickets needed or the match is easily in India's hand -


Early? Early nikal gaya dost.


----------



## Stealth

*ye benchood catch tha :S*


----------



## Reviewer21

LOL lgta h lulli pe lg gyi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

seedha tatte pe


----------



## Jaanbaz

shiv said:


> pakistani abhut ud rahe the .. thodi aukaat mein rahenge agle kuch dino tak


----------



## Patriots

WAR-rior said:


> Hum Wo maa ki tarah hai jo apne bachchon ki galti pe daatati hai. Tumhare tarah galti par laad karoge to bachche bigad jaaenge.




Hum baap hain na baccho se laad karney k liye ... Tum maa ki zimahdari nibhao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

ROFL @ slip fielder


----------



## WAR-rior

LALAFIED LALAFIED ho raha tha last time. Inka LALA FRIED kar diya.


----------



## PoKeMon

Balls getting burst.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## majesticpankaj

Someone gonna hurt real bad...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Stealth said:


> *ye benchood catch tha :S*


bounce pe thi ... aur sidhi dusri balls mein !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

shoab k akhrod tut gae

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shiv

shikhar dhawan almost takes away someone's bawlz with his nick


----------



## Jaanbaz

Balls smashing match.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Reviewer21 said:


> LOL lgta h lulli pe lg gyi


No lulli msgs plz .. I got banned for using it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Meanwhile, in Karachi - cricket fans cheering for the Indian team!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ExtraOdinary

444444444


----------



## $elf

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again



BABAJI KA THULLU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

4444444444444


----------



## fawwaxs

The Ball hits The Balls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Imran Khan said:


> Meanwhile, in Karachi - cricket fans cheering for the Indian team!


Imran bhai ... salaam !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

ranjeet said:


> bounce pe thi ... aur sidhi dusri balls mein !!!


ye wala nahe yaar pichla jo ooncha gaya tha woh bilkul fielder kay kareeb gira tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Imran Khan said:


> Meanwhile, in Karachi - cricket fans cheering for the Indian team!


What??


----------



## Reviewer21

ranjeet said:


> No lulli msgs plz .. I got banned for using it.


WTF??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fawwaxs

Meanwhile, in karachi - Cricket fans cheering for Indian team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shiv

now time for shahid afridi to be taught how good a bowler he is


----------



## fawwaxs

Dekhta jaa dost... filim abhi baqi hai


WAR-rior said:


> Early? Early nikal gaya dost.


----------



## EyanKhan

things don't look good


----------



## ranjeet

Patriots said:


> Dhayan se ... Agar akhrot toot gaye tau tumhari didi ka kiya ho ga


Racquet to Sania ke hi pass hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

shiv said:


> pakistani abhut ud rahe the .. thodi aukaat mein rahenge agle kuch dino tak



Looks like this match came bit too soon for Pakistan. They were still dwelling on that Asia Cup win! This one will take wind out of that...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fawwaxs

India are 38/0 in 6 overs, if they keep on scoring at this run rate Pakistan will win by 4 runs. *PositiveThink *


----------



## shiv

shahid ka pehla over khatam kuch nahin ukhaad paya


----------



## mehboobkz

RRR is 6.90
zero wicket
T-20
You think India is going to lose?
Stupid


----------



## EyanKhan

shiv said:


> now time for shahid afridi to be taught how good a bowler he is


I see the number he did on you guys still couldn't be forgotten


----------



## Reviewer21

fawwaxs said:


> India are 38/0 in 6 overs, if they keep on scoring at this run rate Pakistan will win by 4 runs. *PositiveThink *


Agreed, they got to hit some more shots to win..

MERI WISH PURI.....aadhi puri


----------



## ranjeet

what a shot !!!!!


----------



## Jaanbaz

fawwaxs said:


> Meanwhile, in karachi - Cricket fans cheering for Indian team



Can't blame them not a single Karachi born player in the team. Why was Fawad Alam kicked out of the team despite his good performance?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like this match came bit too soon for Pakistan. They were still dwelling on that Asia Cup win! This one will take wind out of that...


I told earlier. In Asia Cup Pakistanis won the toss. Conditions were in favor of them still they almost lost the match that too against the 2nd grade Indian team.

What do u think? Kaun kitne paani mein hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

EyanKhan said:


> I see the number he did on you guys still couldn't be forgotten


Raat gayi baat gayi .... bade bade desho mein choti choti baatien hoti rehti hai


----------



## shiv

whooa what a six by rohit sharma !


----------



## EyanKhan

Jaanbaz said:


> Can't blame them not a single Karachi born player in the team. Why was Fawad Alam kicked out of the team despite his good performance?


Because he can't hit :/
What kind of shit is this? not a single Karachi born player , no Peshawar born player either should we start crying and cheering for Indians as well.
They are probably Indian students etc


----------



## $elf

abe rasGULLLEY

hahahahah


----------



## WAR-rior

Jaanbaz said:


> Can't blame them not a single Karachi born player in the team. Why was Fawad Alam kicked out of the team despite his good performance?


WTF. This is u guy's Nationalism. Actually sirf India ko show off karne ke liye Nationalism dikhate ho warna Kaunsa Pakistan? Karachi se nahi liya to Pakistan ko support nahi. WTF maan.


----------



## Reviewer21

WAR-rior said:


> I told earlier. In Asia Cup Pakistanis won the toss. Conditions were in favor of them still they almost lost the match that too against the 2nd grade Indian team.
> 
> What do u think? Kaun kitne paani mein hai?


Agreed, Kohli was doing his captaincy for the first time, still he made pak team strive for victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skullMAN

OUT


----------



## Srinivas

fawwaxs said:


> India are 38/0 in 6 overs, if they keep on scoring at this run rate Pakistan will win by 4 runs. *PositiveThink *


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAR-rior said:


> I told earlier. In Asia Cup Pakistanis won the toss. Conditions were in favor of them still they almost lost the match that too against the 2nd grade Indian team.
> 
> What do u think? Kaun kitne paani mein hai?


It's not just that win... but the party was never ending as if it was the first ever win!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

******* jab power play khatam hogaya hey tu Hafeez *********** player ko pechay bhaeejna ghaday ....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Papa will come now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Bye Bye Lala and Pakistan
On this match
On friday
Khuda hafiz
Tum log har gaye buri tarha se
I am sorry


----------



## BDforever

damn you pakistanis.. why did you out him ? now kohli is coming for you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAR-rior

EyanKhan said:


> Because he can't hit :/
> What kind of shit is this? not a single Karachi born player , no Peshawar born player either should we start crying and cheering for Indians as well.
> They are probably Indian students etc


Indian students in Pakistan? That only happen in School and those look grown up. Cant be Indian students.


----------



## Srinivas

fawwaxs said:


> India are 38/0 in 6 overs, if they keep on scoring at this run rate Pakistan will win by 4 runs. *PositiveThink *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

EyanKhan said:


> Because he can't hit :/
> What kind of shit is this? not a single Karachi born player , no Peshawar born player either should we start crying and cheering for Indians as well.
> They are probably Indian students etc



Racism in Pakistan team ofcourse. He can't hit? What about his last performance? he is a better fielder then all of Pakistan team put together. Karachi is the largest city in the country yet not a single Karachi born player? When was the last time Karachi born player was the captain? Rashid Latif? how long has that been since he was humiliated and kicked out of Pakistan squad?


----------



## mehboobkz

India ka line-up tau dekho..
Its about a run a ball
Its T-20
Bye bye Pakistan


----------



## darkinsky

fawwaxs said:


> Meanwhile, in karachi - Cricket fans cheering for Indian team



who are they, why thy cheering for indian team?


----------



## godofwar

That was a crap shot from Dhawan.
What was he thinking ?


----------



## Jaanbaz

WAR-rior said:


> WTF. This is u guy's Nationalism. Actually sirf India ko show off karne ke liye Nationalism dikhate ho warna Kaunsa Pakistan? Karachi se nahi liya to Pakistan ko support nahi. WTF maan.



I critise my nation when i see something going wrong. I don't believe in blind nationalism. Does that mean i hate Pakistan? Besides this is none of your business mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Jaanbaz said:


> Racism in Pakistan team ofcourse. He can't hit? What about his last performance? he is a better fielder then all of Pakistan team put together. Karachi is the largest city in the country yet not a single Karachi born player? When was the last time Karachi born player was the captain? Rashid Latif? how long has that been since he was humiliated and kicked out of Pakistan squad?


For shame , now what racism against Karachites? never heard of it


----------



## shiv

kohli is back .. he can single handedly take entire pakistani team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*benchood fielder bund marwanay kiliye agay kharay kar rakhay hain bc hafeez pechay bhaeej power play teray baap ka laga hey *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

fawwaxs said:


> India are 38/0 in 6 overs, *if they keep on scoring at this run rate* Pakistan will win by 4 runs. *PositiveThink *


----------



## chhota bheem

whats the score now


----------



## shiv

Stealth said:


> *benchood fielder bund marwanay kiliye agay kharay kar rakhay hain bc hafeez pechay bhaeej power play teray baap ka laga hey *


LMAO calm down dude ! kohli has just taken the crease now


----------



## darkinsky

Srinivas said:


>



is he maoist now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

chhota bheem said:


> whats the score now


India 34-3 after 9 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

Wow tht was epic 3 wides 3 dots n then a four !!
Yani ke puri mehnat kharab


----------



## kaykay

World's best batsmen is facing world's best bowler. Interesting!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Out .... !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Jaanbaz said:


> I critise my nation when i see something going wrong. I don't believe in blind nationalism. Does that mean i hate Pakistan? Besides this is none of your business mate.


I dint say that u hate ur country. Its just the attitude shown here is not good. Or the reasons given by u seemed unjustified.

And whatever happens on this forum is my business as I am a member here. I am not blaming anyone. Its just what was said wasnt bought by me. Simple.


----------



## Choppers

Kohli Out


----------



## AugenBlick




----------



## Jaanbaz

EyanKhan said:


> For shame , now what racism against Karachites? never heard of it



Forget it. Let Indians enjoy their victory and lets not ruin this thread.


----------



## Srinivas

darkinsky said:


> is he maoist now?



He is honored by Parachute regiment. One of the toughest regiments to get in 

Dhoni said he will serve in the Army after retirement from cricket.


----------



## shiv

nice bowl by ajmal


----------



## darkinsky

EyanKhan said:


> For shame , now what racism against Karachites? never heard of it



stupid junaid, gul and afridi must be kicked out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

yuvi needs to take it slow and get some match practice ... we need him for the later stage of the tournament.


----------



## Stealth

kaykay said:


> World's best batsmen is facing world's best bowler. Interesting!!


no best balling sir g look at the performance of Pakistani ballers in last 10 matches you'll get the answer!


----------



## Jaanbaz

WAR-rior said:


> I dint say that u hate ur country. Its just the attitude shown here is not good. Or the reasons given by u seemed unjustified.
> 
> And whatever happens on this forum is my business as I am a member here. I am not blaming anyone. Its just what was said wasnt bought by me. Simple.



My bad i started this topic. Enjoy the match dude.


----------



## BDforever

Choppers said:


> Kohli Out


rohit, don't cry, he is there LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveen mishra

Meanwhile, in Karachi - cricket fans cheering for the Indian team!
Twitter update by @faizanlakhani 

dawn.com - Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## EyanKhan

chhota bheem said:


> whats the score now


Just kidding earlier actual score is 64 for 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Srinivas said:


> He is honored by Parachute regiment. One of the toughest regiments to get in



i hope he is freedom fighter now


----------



## WAR-rior

Jaanbaz said:


> My bad i started this topic. Enjoy the match dude.


U too. And Relax.


----------



## EyanKhan

darkinsky said:


> stupid junaid, gul and afridi must be kicked out


Indeed sara pitch naswar se bhar dete hain


----------



## Reviewer21

Ye saale ajmal ki Supaari deni pdegi


----------



## Nova2

Sharma gone


----------



## Durrak

Out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

yuvi bowled ! ! wow what a ball ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Yuvraj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

make this match interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

what a ball yuvi gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

3rd one gone....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shiv

yuvraj is bowled


----------



## Stealth

*Semi Final ka bolddddddddddddddddddddddddd yaad karwadiya Yuvi ka  Whata Ball!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

And The plot thickens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

naveen mishra said:


> Meanwhile, in Karachi - cricket fans cheering for the Indian team!
> Twitter update by @faizanlakhani
> 
> dawn.com - Timeline Photos | Facebook



In India any one cheering for Pak would be expelled from their schools, mohallas, cities even their country.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Yuvraj is rusty.. game on now!


----------



## mehboobkz

100 dekh rahen hai
pehle 4 Pakistani likh rahe the
ab ek aur out ho gaya tau 5 aur ake likhna chalu kiya
sharam ati kiya harte tau?
Arey bhai ye war nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

WE Are back hahahahah  lol


----------



## Roybot

Anyone got a stream link?


----------



## Srinivas

darkinsky said:


> i hope he is freedom fighter now


 
India is a liberal country, no need for freedom fighters. We have freedom in every field.



darkinsky said:


> stupid junaid, gul and afridi must be kicked out



Junaid is a good bowler!


----------



## kaykay

Stealth said:


> no best balling sir g look at the performance of Pakistani ballers in last 10 matches you'll get the answer!


LOLs mate then you should look at it other way around. Our last 10 matches and you will get answers too. Hahaha but here I said specifically about Ajmal and Kohli. Both are currently best in their respective fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Yuvi out, ab 15 Pakistani ayenge
dekh lo


----------



## JanjaWeed

who is this Bhatti? he looks lively man...


----------



## Durrak

@Patriot now you may change the song..


----------



## fawwaxs

India lose 3rd wicket as Yuvraj Singh out after scoring 1 run, #*India*: 65-3


----------



## darkinsky

Srinivas said:


> Junaid is a good bowler!



i don't think, pakistan doesn't have one decent pace bowler now a days


----------



## EyanKhan

Roybot said:


> Anyone got a stream link?


Live Channels - PTV SPORTS New (Live)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

India should build a good partnership now !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

mehboobkz said:


> Yuvi out, ab 15 Pakistani ayenge
> dekh lo



Tu na ayein bhai ? Humare bagair tum log bore ho jatay ho na ? Itna piyar kiun kerte ho hum se

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Srinivas said:


> India is a liberal country, no need for freedom fighters. We have freedom in every field.
> 
> 
> 
> r!



except anyone who cheers for Pakistan in India, you got no room for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

darkinsky said:


> i don't think, pakistan doesn't have one decent pace bowler now a days


have you seen Indian bowlers?


----------



## kaykay

India has a very strong batting lineup even after 3 wickets. 60 more runs will be a cake walk.


----------



## darkinsky

ranjeet said:


> have you seen Indian bowlers?



well india doesn't even have bowlers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

Kohli Out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

kaykay said:


> India has a very strong batting lineup even after 3 wickets. 60 more runs will be a cake walk.


Bhai never underestimate your opponent.


----------



## darkinsky

Choppers said:


> Kohli Out



lol


----------



## $elf

SIX


----------



## Reviewer21

Choppers said:


> Kohli Out


No it's 66666666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

6666666666666666666


----------



## Patriots

Roybot said:


> Anyone got a stream link?




Pakistan vs India Live Stream 2014 T20 World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

@WebMaster make this thread live


----------



## Stealth

*whata 6!*


----------



## ranjeet

Choppers said:


> Kohli Out


Sahi baat hai


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> WE Are back hahahahah  lol


And there you go again. 

Aaya Raam Gaya Raam.


----------



## Srinivas

iPhone said:


> except anyone who cheers for Pakistan in India, you got no room for them.



Dude I feel the manner in which those guys cheered at midnight made the staff angry, when they asked who made that noise no one came forward to tell so they suspended all the kashmiri students.

You have to go to Old city Hyderabad now to see how those guys cheer for Pakistan


----------



## EyanKhan

catch dropped


----------



## ranjeet

Lala is on fire today .... dropped a catch !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*Lala you FIREDDDDDDDDDDDD!  aglay match may ayeen catch drop!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

WAR-rior said:


> And there you go again.
> 
> Aaya Raam Gaya Raam.



BYE BYE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Kohliiiiiiiiii


----------



## darkinsky

ranjeet said:


> Lala is on fire today .... dropped a catch !!!!



@EyanKhan match harwao ge tum log to aaj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

44444444444444


----------



## Reviewer21

*WHATA SWEEP!!*


----------



## WAR-rior

LALA LALAFIED Himself.


----------



## friendly_troll96

kholi out!


----------



## danger007

43 users and 42 guests lol....


----------



## SpArK

SpArK said:


> Block will be busted...
> 
> Win by chase....


----------



## darkinsky

friendly_troll96 said:


> kholi out!



match haar chuke he tu kya naach raha he ab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

4


----------



## WAR-rior

Hmm. Parallel Universe. Yeh.


friendly_troll96 said:


> kholi out!


----------



## iPhone

45 from 44 balls, 7 wickets on hand, pretty much over for Paks.


----------



## Reviewer21

friendly_troll96 said:


> kholi out!


NO IT'S 444444444444444444


----------



## danger007

4444


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mehboobkz

Arey bhaio
ye T-20 hai
ball a run chaiye
7 wicket baki hai
India hara tau main white house me nanga nachunga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Hahahahha 3 wickets but no change in momentum


----------



## SpArK

@Zarvan 

Any gif's mate

@Zarvan 

Any videos , mate??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96

66666666


----------



## danger007

whattta fielding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Kya yaar na to ab pakistan team mai dum hai na pakistani posters mai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Everyone's cheering

*INDIA INDIA INDIA!!*


----------



## Sam Manekshaw




----------



## danger007

96 viewers ... 43 mem 42 guests... 85... who are those remaining 11 viewers. ..


----------



## Reviewer21

LALA ki LELI!!


----------



## $elf

100 for India


----------



## Srinivas

Sam Manekshaw said:


>



Some one wants to bounce .........


----------



## WAR-rior

LALA FRIED.


----------



## Reviewer21

phir LELI!!


----------



## trident2010

Kohli kills !!


----------



## mehboobkz

RRR below six
Cakewalk


----------



## sree45

Virat Kohli is running away with the match!!


----------



## rockstarIN

No Pakistanis here now ...

As expected


----------



## mehboobkz

Lala ki liye ja rahi hai


----------



## WAR-rior

Reviewer21 said:


> Everyone's cheering
> 
> *INDIA INDIA INDIA!!*


Ab bhi Pakistani supporters agar cheer karenge to Pagal khane bhej diye jaaenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

jumma mubarak...hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> @Zarvan
> 
> Any gif's mate
> 
> @Zarvan
> 
> Any videos , mate??


checking the calendar man... Is it really Friday today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sree45

We need to finish the match quickly.. Net RunRate may come into play towards the end of group stage.


----------



## mehboobkz

rockstarIN said:


> No Pakistanis here now ...
> 
> As expected



Ye logan bhagte hue ate hain jab cha jate hain
Jab India ka bol bala
Bhagte


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Choppers

Very tough match 25 reqd from 30 balls..


----------



## mehboobkz

RRR is just 5


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

[qknow="Srinivas, post: 5member: 19542"]Some one wants to bounce ......... [/quote]
U know.....let's bounce ...i m bouncing green


----------



## ranjeet

Lalalalalalalalallalalalala

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## iPhone

Gul in, get ready for more beating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf

22 from 28


----------



## Patriots

*Difference between Indians & Pakistanis ..........*







Meanwhile, in #*Karachi* - Cricket fans cheering for Indian team, I hope the message is conveyed. #*PAKvIND* #*WT20* pic.twitter.com/EuljLYxkSE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447027730803335168


----------



## VelocuR

US Predator drone is monitoring Indian terrorists battings after feud with Indian diplomat case!


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

danger007 said:


> 96 viewers ... 43 mem 42 guests... 85... who are those remaining 11 viewers. ..


Backstage posters....will show up when pak win match.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

RRR just 4.70
Pakistan gone with the wind
Friday?
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

ranjeet said:


> Lalalalalalalalallalalalala


hold on bro not so soon, we have too unleash ourselves with full force after the match


----------



## danger007

lol no pak members. .. bhag gaya sub log... ye kya match hi yar. ..


----------



## darkinsky

@Oscar presence in this website jinxed this match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Patriots said:


> *Difference between India & Pakistanis ..........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in #*Karachi* - Cricket fans cheering for Indian team, I hope the message is conveyed. #*PAKvIND* #*WT20* pic.twitter.com/EuljLYxkSE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447027730803335168


---
poor try....
still you can try

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Patriots said:


> *Difference between India & Pakistanis ..........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in #*Karachi* - Cricket fans cheering for Indian team, I hope the message is conveyed. #*PAKvIND* #*WT20* pic.twitter.com/EuljLYxkSE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447027730803335168


Ab yahi reh gaya hai tumhare paas. Match ke baare mein kehne ki haalat to rahi nahi.


----------



## mehboobkz

27 balls
21 runs
Cakewalk
On friday
Ya khuda


----------



## sree45

Today, dew had minimum effect. Wonder what excuses the pakistani posters would give now

edit: and the umpiring has also been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Patriots said:


> *Difference between Indians & Pakistanis ..........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in #*Karachi* - Cricket fans cheering for Indian team, I hope the message is conveyed. #*PAKvIND* #*WT20* pic.twitter.com/EuljLYxkSE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447027730803335168


--
dont be a bad looser...bro
its just a game

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

jumma chunma de de de...hahahahhahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

We still have the best finisher
Dhoni jo tumhari dhulai karega


----------



## ranjeet

Reviewer21 said:


> hold on bro not so soon, we have too unleash ourselves with full force after the match


After match thread will be closed .... abhi le lo sawad jitne lene hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Patriots said:


> *Difference between Indians & Pakistanis ..........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in #*Karachi* - Cricket fans cheering for Indian team, I hope the message is conveyed. #*PAKvIND* #*WT20* pic.twitter.com/EuljLYxkSE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447027730803335168


try hard... lol....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Sam Manekshaw said:


> Backstage posters....will show up when pak win match.


ghost... ruhani takate by zaid hamid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

pakistanis get ready abhi tumhe tuti phuti english bhi toh bolni hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

where is pak members. ...


----------



## Patriots

WAR-rior said:


> Ab yahi reh gaya hai tumhare paas. Match ke baare mein kehne ki haalat to rahi nahi.




Kam az kam ikhlaq rah gaya hai ... Hum haar gaye hain ... Lekin this is just a match not war ... We strongly believe on this ... Las time tum log kah rahay thay Kashmirion k sath sahi hua ... If someone celebrate India's victory then what will you do ... So we show you what do we do ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shiv

kohli has phucked the pakistanis


----------



## Reviewer21

ranjeet said:


> After match thread will be closed .... abhi le lo sawad jitne lene hai


kya ye to sarasar naainsaafi h
Chalo phirho jaaye shuru


----------



## WAR-rior

$elf said:


> pakistanis are get ready abhi tumhe tuti phuti english bhi toh bolni hai


Oops. That was below the belt Bro.


----------



## Reviewer21

ye camera bhi paagal ho gya h, kis kis angle se shoot kar rha h :p


----------



## nair

117 people watching this thread...... the most happening thread for now...


----------



## $elf

match faswaogey!


----------



## IamBengali

Team India jitega... Team Pakistan harega. India jitna matlam Bangladesh jitna.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Patriots

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> dont be a bad looser...bro
> its just a game




Yes this is a game ... I am just trying to you the same


----------



## WAR-rior

Patriots said:


> Kam az kam ikhlaq rah gaya hai ... Hum haar gaye hain ... Lekin this is just a match not war ... We strongly believe on this ... Las time tum log kah rahay thay Kashmirion k sath sahi hua ... If someone celebrate India's victory then what will you do ... So we show you what do we do ..................


Hmm. Pichhle match mein ye sab baaten kaha gayi thi? Amma ke pallu mein? Bakchodi na kar. Jab lapeta to ethics ki baaten.   



IamBengali said:


> Team India jitega... Team Pakistan harega. India jitna matlam Bangladesh jitna.


Yo my Buuoooyyyy. Thats the Way.


----------



## fawwaxs

16 off of 18? With a couple of wickets and great fielding, Pakistan might just have a chance.


----------



## PoKeMon

Patriots said:


> Kam az kam ikhlaq rah gaya hai ... Hum haar gaye hain ... Lekin this is just a match not war ... We strongly believe on this ... Las time tum log kah rahay thay Kashmirion k sath sahi hua ... If someone celebrate India's victory then what will you do ... So we show you what do we do ..................



So staged a drama to show how big heart you are? Only thing proved is you are bigger DRAMEBAAJ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

dear pak members..will u open the same no. of thread again like you have opened for asia-india-pak match...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

fawwaxs said:


> 16 off of 18? With a couple of wickets and great fielding, Pakistan might just have a chance.


Ek ball baad bolna tha ab.


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Patriots said:


> Kam az kam ikhlaq rah gaya hai ... Hum haar gaye hain ... Lekin this is just a match not war ... We strongly believe on this ... Las time tum log kah rahay thay Kashmirion k sath sahi hua ... If someone celebrate India's victory then what will you do ... So we show you what do we do ..................


Rona band kar yaar....god stop acting like a girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Patriots said:


> Kam az kam ikhlaq rah gaya hai ... Hum haar gaye hain ... Lekin this is just a match not war ... We strongly believe on this ... Las time tum log kah rahay thay Kashmirion k sath sahi hua ... If someone celebrate India's victory then what will you do ... So we show you what do we do ..................


--
ooh now you realize that ..
so g8
but you throw acid when hindus play holi..
so secular. so tolerant society


----------



## JanjaWeed

*& India's world cup record against Pakistan stays intact. 9 - 0! isn't that awesome!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> dont be a bad looser...bro
> its just a game




Yes this is a game ... I am just trying to you the same


WAR-rior said:


> Hmm. Pichhle match mein ye sab baaten kaha gayi thi? Amma ke pallu mein? Bakchodi na kar. Jab lapeta to ethics ki baaten.




Bro this is just game ... Kashmirion k sath man lo bura kiya gaya tha ..............


----------



## jaunty

Another world cup another win for India. In world cup India 9 Pakistan 0.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

IamBengali said:


> Team India jitega... Team Pakistan harega. India jitna matlam Bangladesh jitna.


jiyoo mere bhai


----------



## Aarush

IamBengali said:


> Team India jitega... Team Pakistan harega. India jitna matlam Bangladesh jitna.


bas kar bhai ..rulayega kya,,,


----------



## Patriots

Sam Manekshaw said:


> Rona band kar yaar....god stop acting like a girl




Maan lo na you didn't do goog with Kashmiris


----------



## Reviewer21

NAACHO BC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lightoftruth

When it comes to World Cup,Pakistan's reaction against India is like"Mai toh chhota aadmi hoon!Meri kya Aukat!"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

fawwaxs said:


> 16 off of 18? With a couple of wickets and great fielding, Pakistan might just have a chance.


we seen pakistan fielding....


----------



## Patriots

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> ooh now you realize that ..
> so g8
> but you throw acid when hindus play holi..
> so secular. so tolerant society




We are not secular society ... But you are ... aren't you?


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MKI 30

GO MODI GO DHONI 

Sulk pakistanis sulk!1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Let us take this as a game........ But what ever said and done.... this match doesnt have the normal masala of India Pak matches....kind a boring....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Patriots said:


> Yes this is a game ... I am just trying to you the same
> 
> 
> 
> Bro this is just game ... Kashmirion k sath man lo bura kiya gaya tha ..............


--
action on those student was wrong as per indian student but may right for emotional common man 
who see pak terroist blasting bomb in mumbai, jammu and country


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

444444444444

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skullMAN

44444444.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

4.......woooooooohahhahhahahahahahahahhhahahahaha


----------



## danger007

4444444


----------



## nair

MKI 30 said:


> GO MODI GO DHONI



Bhai isme modi kahase ayaa?..... Modi is also batting?


----------



## fawwaxs

Lets hope from this demoralized team again on sunday against Australia over & out!


----------



## trident2010

Lol .. club match


----------



## WAR-rior

Chumma Shot by Kohli.


----------



## Aarush

indians bhai logo ab ye kashmir ko beech main lekar aayenge..mark my words..


----------



## nair

Watch out for kohli for the celebration.....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Patriots said:


> We are not secular society ... But you are ... aren't you?


--
we are that why sedition chargers taken back..
thats why not single student came to pak..despite some of forign office statement and many enthusiastic pro on this forumm
we are indian first ..religion later


----------



## PoKeMon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

pursuit of happiness said:


> who see pak terroist blasting bomb in mumbai, jammu and country



Bull$hit


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

And pak is winning...... Now come on my dear pak brothers.... Not for india bit cheer for cricket


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Aarush said:


> indians bhai logo ab ye kashmir ko beech main lekar aayenge..mark my words..


aa gaye


----------



## WAR-rior

trident2010 said:


> Lol .. club match


World Cup hai Dost. Pakistan becomes a Gully team.


----------



## skullMAN

khi khi khi khi khi
kya catch chodda


----------



## MKI 30

Lol at pakistanis they were jumping so much at the last win which if not for afridi they would have lost.

You are beaten today easily by India. 

@DESERT FIGHTER : You mad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666.................hahaahhahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## $elf

Game over pakis


----------



## danger007

6666


----------



## nair

1 needed.....


----------



## sree45

Scores level!!


----------



## WAR-rior

1 to Win. Gul ko to pel diya aaj.


----------



## EyanKhan

dala professor ne bhi catch gera diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

SIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## trident2010

hahaha .. such a easy match !!


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

We won...bleeding blue,bouncing green.


----------



## darkinsky

fawwaxs said:


> Lets hope from this demoralized team again on sunday against Australia over & out!



hafeez bastard should be kicked out as the captain saala idiot


----------



## nair

Congrats India..... Tough luck Pakistan........


----------



## SpArK

@Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @all other haters...


You are all 
















JanjaWeed said:


> checking the calendar man... Is it really Friday today?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

we wonnn


----------



## MKI 30

nair said:


> Bhai isme modi kahase ayaa?..... Modi is also batting?



Abe to maze le bas.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Patriots said:


> Bull$hit


--
ask world .. they will tell you..
where bin landedn found..?


----------



## Aarush

we....wonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...congratz to all indians


----------



## sree45

ye loo.. hogaya!!


----------



## mehboobkz

Lo jee


----------



## Reviewer21

YE KYA HO GYA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## EyanKhan

Sam Manekshaw said:


> We won...bleeding blue,bouncing green.


Use "Always Pampers if the bleeding is too much  (just a joke  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Well played India... I was completely expecting this kind of Cricket from Pakistan because in big matches we always under pressure against India... India deserve because in all forces they always in fighting mode against Pakistan ... Unfortunately Pakistan as usual ***** in BATTING! well Played India....*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## shiv

finally ! Pakistan manages to keep its record intact of losing in all WC matches

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LonE_WolF

Congrats to india........
we have to do something about our batting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

bhai koi bol raha tha ki aaj Friday hai.......where is he??? aur koi to post bi quote kar raha tha...hahahahahhahahha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

LOL someone has said it right - Baap baap hota h, beta beta hota h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

bravo india..
pak played well in the end..
good match..
so now we can get back to fight


----------



## mehboobkz

Pakistanis?
where are them?
Not a single moderator, adminstrator, webmaster...first time in the world


----------



## Hulk

I guess that those funny posters on stupid and funny section will be from India side. Pakistan dropped catches and even when we started bad we won. I think bad bowling and fielding by Pakistan.


----------



## sreekimpact




----------



## trident2010

Chalo bhai 4 out of 4 win in world cup


----------



## mehboobkz

and there were 128 lurkers lol


----------



## JanjaWeed

thank fcuk for that. no more chest thumping cricket threads about Asia cup!


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Edevelop

We were 20 runs short in batting. Anyways congrats India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

DIWALI IN DELHI


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

and the legacy continues 

Jai hind

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shiv

where is that pakistani guy wh0 was dreaming of quoting himself after pakistan was gonna win ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

3rd Juma fail in T-20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

cb4 said:


> We were 20 runs short in batting. Anyways congrats India



Thanks buddy


----------



## halupridol

we win......!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Stealth said:


> *Well played India... I was completely expecting this kind of Cricket from Pakistan because in big matches we always under pressure against India... India deserve because in all forces they always in fighting mode against Pakistan ... Unfortunately Pakistan as usual ***** in BATTING! well Played India....*


--
india won more because pak player badly..
india was not in figting mode..
they were relax..
pak team practices for almost 2 hr before match
indias was lazy


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> and the legacy continues
> 
> Jai hind




*9 - 0 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Indians now dance with this song

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Stealth said:


> *Well played India... I was completely expecting this kind of Cricket from Pakistan because in big matches we always under pressure against India... India deserve because in all forces they always in fighting mode against Pakistan ... Unfortunately Pakistan as usual ***** in BATTING! well Played India....*



thanks buddy


----------



## mehboobkz

Pakistanis are not good sportsperson.
They act like they are jealous of Indians = Kafirs
Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Congrats to India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $elf

DILLI WALE PAGAL HO GYE....mein bhi chala phodne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skullMAN

BDforever said:


> Indians now dance with this song




chal be rang badlu girgit....tu hi sun!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

mehboobkz said:


> Pakistanis are not good sportsperson.
> They act like they are jealous of Indians = Kafirs
> Why?


And how did the dear sir come to this conclusion?


----------



## Dem!god

Oye....we won......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> Congrats to India



thank you bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

cb4 said:


> We were 20 runs short in batting. Anyways congrats India


plus 20 runs could have made big difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

cb4 said:


> We were 20 runs short in batting. Anyways congrats India


thanks mate..no hard feeling..but our response to the to those pak members who got wild in last indo-pak match and crossed their limits...anyways gud luck for pakistan for rest of the tournament.


----------



## SQ8

darkinsky said:


> @Oscar presence in this website jinxed this match


Maybe because there was no urdu-speaker in the squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

i know him 


shiv said:


> where is that pakistani guy wh0 was dreaming of quoting himself after pakistan was gonna win ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> And how did the dear sir come to this conclusion?



are hata yar usko . . lets celebrate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Stealth

*Well played India... I was completely expecting this kind of Cricket from Pakistan because in big matches we always under pressure against India... India deserve because in all forces they always in fighting mode against Pakistan ... Unfortunately Pakistan as usual ***** in BATTING! well Played India.... Don't **** with me about calling India Team supporter or that ****** qoute "tum jeeto ya haro ham tumharay saath hain"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## protest

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again



I am sure you won't quote it, so let me do it for you...Oh by the way you lost big time.


----------



## BDforever

skullMAN said:


> chal be rang badlu girgit....tu hi sun!!!!!!!


why did you open another account skull and bones ? LOL


----------



## SpArK

chak de INDIA said:


> thank you bro



oyeee...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Well played by Indian team.They deserve it.Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

shiv said:


> where is that pakistani guy wh0 was dreaming of quoting himself after pakistan was gonna win ?


he is in cave where bin laden was...


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

shiv said:


> where is that pakistani guy wh0 was dreaming of quoting himself after pakistan was gonna win ?



You mean @farhan_9909 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $elf

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again


*India won by 7 wickets *


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Aarush said:


> he is in cave where bin laden was...


not in cave .. on seabed .inside some ocean...obama knows where


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SpArK said:


> oyeee...




Paaji kadi has vi leya karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skullMAN

BDforever said:


> why did you open another account skull and bones ? LOL



nahi bhai naya hu yaha peeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

chak de INDIA said:


> and the legacy continues
> 
> Jai hind


Bhai kahan tha. Maza aa gya aaj to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

@farhan_9909 I am missing you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CENTCOM

I had a feeling, 130 was not going to be enough, to beat India. Pakistan probably needed at least another 30 to 40 runs to make this a competitive match. Aside from batting, I think Pakistan's fielding has also let them down in this match. They have another important match on Sunday, and a loss in that match could certainly end their chances of qualifying to the next round. I have a feeling that we have yet to see the best of Pakistan, and they will surely bounce back.

Ali Khan
Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Reviewer21 said:


> Bhai kahan tha. Maza aa gya aaj to



Mai TV ke samne chipka pada tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

TROLOLOLOL

GEO NEWS TROLLED


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aarush

Stealth said:


> *Well played India... I was completely expecting this kind of Cricket from Pakistan because in big matches we always under pressure against India... India deserve because in all forces they always in fighting mode against Pakistan ... Unfortunately Pakistan as usual ***** in BATTING! well Played India.... Don't **** with me about calling India Team supporter or that ****** qoute "tum jeeto ya haro ham tumharay saath hain"*





Janmejay said:


> @farhan_9909 I am missing you


oyee ye to vo hi hai..jo aaj post quote karne wala tha...


----------



## nair

Friends let us celebrate but let us also behave ourselves....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CENTCOM

Team Pakistan did not put up a challenging total on the board. On a pitch like today’s it would have been tough for any team to defend the total of 130. Good luck in the next game Pakistan. 


Abdul Quddus 
DET - United States Central Command

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

i guess they bribed our team again


----------



## Stealth

*Interesting - 5 IND VS PAK BIG Matches on Friday aur saray key saray haaaray hain begerat lol Namaz nahi phartay na jumay ke hahhahahah hoon aram ee "jeeto yaan haaroo brigade" hahahahaha*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ni8mare

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again


lol where are u lolololololololo


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Congrats India.. well played!!


----------



## $elf

Wooooohooooo delhi celebrating!!


----------



## mehboobkz

With Shaheed = Martyred Afriqi, Pakistan can not win World cup.
Look at his overall performance vs Todays.
Lol
He is mr. Fluke
Pakistan played with 10 players


----------



## qamar1990

CENTCOM said:


> Team Pakistan did not put up a challenging total on the board. On a pitch like today’s it would have been tough for any team to defend the total of 130. Good luck in the next game Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET - United States Central Command


this is what we get for mixing politics in cricket and appointing people like sethi.
malik didn't belong on the team.


----------



## SpArK

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again




Can you find the missing plane??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

IND_PAK said:


> You mean @farhan_9909 ?


ICC T20 World Cup 2014 : India vs Pakistan - 21st March 2014


https://defence.pk/threads/icc-t20-...pakistan-21st-march-2014.305435/#post-5423467


----------



## Reviewer21

chak de INDIA said:


> Mai TV ke samne chipka pada tha


Koi nhi, jab jaago tabhi savera

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DRaisinHerald

mehboobkz said:


> Pakistanis are not good sportsperson.
> They act like they are jealous of Indians = Kafirs
> Why?



And you lost not too long ago; just one win doesn't make the other team "not good sportspeople"


----------



## Janmejay

Aarush said:


> oyee ye to vo hi hai..jo aaj post quote karne wala tha...


What you are trying to say??? And where is @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

nair said:


> Friends let us celebrate but let us also behave ourselves....


did they behave there selves..? at least we are not talking about breaking their country like they did..


----------



## Choppers

Stealth said:


> *Interesting - 5 IND VS PAK BIG Matches on Friday aur saray key saray haaaray hain begerat lol Namaz nahi phartay na jumay ke hahhahahah hoon aram ee "jeeto yaan haaroo brigade" hahahahaha*


Lol you forgot there are more Muslims in India than Pakistan.


----------



## Bobby

qamar1990 said:


> i guess they bribed our team again


you guys are corrupt ....easy to bribe


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aarush

Janmejay said:


> What you are trying to say??? And where is @Zarvan


only one word...kahan hai...bahar aa.....hahahaha


----------



## PoKeMon

CENTCOM said:


> I had a feeling, 130 was not going to be enough, to beat India. Pakistan probably needed at least another 30 to 40 runs to make this a competitive match. Aside from batting, I think Pakistan's fielding has also let them down in this match. They have another important match on Sunday, and a loss in that match could certainly end their chances of qualifying to the next round. I have a feeling that we have yet to see the best of Pakistan, and they will surely bounce back.
> 
> Ali Khan
> Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM



Are you allowed to speak on cricket? @CENTCOM


----------



## Reviewer21

Well Evident here!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

Indian's don't get it , the actual winner is actually our very own Ramiesh Raja

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Stealth

*yaar India VS Pakistan kay match may jo b jetay kamazkam may tu commentry jari rakhta hoo banda kamazkam mujhe tu thanks daydeta hoo begeratoon *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aarush

qamar1990 said:


> i guess they bribed our team again


hehehehehehehe...huhuhuhuhu..hahahahahaha


----------



## nair

Aarush said:


> did they behave there selves..? at least we are not talking about breaking their country like they did..



Should there be a difference?? I think we should introspect.... But then Congrats mate.....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MKI 30 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER : Did you just run away? Come to this thread and show your face.
> 
> Don't run like a* pussy*. Should i send over some tissues to your house?
> 
> Gonna be a tough night for you.





MKI 30 said:


> Lol at pakistanis they were jumping so much at the last win which if not for afridi they would have lost.
> 
> You are beaten today easily by India.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER : You *mad*?



Can you stop whinning n mentioning me like a lil ... ? why are u showing background ?




@Aeronaut @Oscar @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Jungibaaz


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> India's don't get it , the actual winner is actually our very own Ramiesh Raja



ramesh raja ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Janmejay

Aarush said:


> only one word...kahan hai...bahar aa.....hahahaha


Yeah


----------



## agamdilawari

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again
















.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AsianLion

Well Played Indian Team. Congratulations !!!

Low scores by Pakistan, Sharjeel Khan not made to play. Wrong team planning, dropping catches.

Hopefully Pakistan will have good show in the rest of t20 worldcup.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reviewer21

SpArK said:


>



Par Shami bhai ke to balley balley ho gyi


----------



## Emmie

Congratulations India, well played!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bobby

India Pakistan keeping the record straight.....Pakistan always looser against India in world cup


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Yeeeehaaaawwwww 



Emmie said:


> Congratulations India, well played!



thanks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Pakistan needed this to win the world cup. Lots of work to be done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you stop whinning n mentioning me like a lil ... ? why are u showing background ?


 You adress with same language to most of the members now why you are getting mad when replied in the same language.

Probably You are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Stealth said:


> *yaar India VS Pakistan kay match may jo b jetay kamazkam may tu commentry jari rakhta hoo banda kamazkam mujhe tu thanks daydeta hoo begeratoon *


Bhai maine bhej diya h thanks yaha se, mil jaaye to mujhe bhi return gift ke taur pe bhej dena

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Wait I thought Indians had no sportsmanship, were ruining the game with money and set to take cricket down with their corrupt practices and takeover of ICC!!!!! 
How can they win against the pakistanis??


----------



## godofwar

CENTCOM said:


> Team Pakistan did not put up a challenging total on the board. On a pitch like today’s it would have been tough for any team to defend the total of 130. Good luck in the next game Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET - United States Central Command



What ? no love for India, Centcom ?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

AsianUnion said:


> Well Played Indian Team. Congratulations !!!
> 
> Low scores by Pakistan, Sharjeel Khan not made to play. Wrong team planning, dropping catches.
> 
> Hopefully Pakistan will have good show in the rest of t20 worldcup.



Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> ramesh raja


 Kyun Wasim Vikram bhi saath mean daloun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mehboobkz

DRaisinHerald said:


> And you lost not too long ago; just one win doesn't make the other team "not good sportspeople"



But check THAT thread, how Indians behaved.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> Kyun Wasim Vikram bhi saath mean daloun



Oh bhai rone wale pohoch gaye . . . ab maza bekar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

DRaisinHerald said:


> And you lost not too long ago; just one win doesn't make the other team "not good sportspeople"



This is not just a match, this is WC match.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

Afridi's performance against India in Asia cup was just a luck (tukka)...he proved it today


----------



## ranjeet

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you stop whinning n mentioning me like a lil ... ? why are u showing background ?



come yaara ... congrats to kar de aaj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

qamar1990 said:


> i guess they bribed our team again


....ohhhh no so match was fix


----------



## AugenBlick

godofwar said:


> What ? no love for India, Centcom ?


Maybe he lives in new york in fear of a certain Bharara


----------



## Aarush

nair said:


> Should there be a difference?? I think we should introspect.... But then Congrats mate.....


respect your words..but some people don't understand that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Congratulations India! Well done. 

Our team really didn't deserve to this match. You guys deserved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ranjeet said:


> come yaara ... congrats to kar de aaj



Congrats bhai ji!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

181 ppl are following this thread ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


Ohhh man I was just searching for this Mr. Chow tumblr !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

we got bribed again people. 
god damn you najam sethi


----------



## Srinivas

We Won !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> View attachment 21794



Good one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Celebrate your victory, it's your day, but make it sure civility remains intact - latter is also advised to Pakistani members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

qamar1990 said:


> we got bribed again people.
> god damn you najam sethi



Bhai aaj to rola na pel . . . chilll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

It was a dead match from the start, no THRILL, Not much interest. 

Pakistan looked clearly bored & in active.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Well played by Indian team.They deserve it.Congratulations.


Tumhe to pehli hi lag raha tha india jeete gi :p


----------



## Aarush

A.Rafay said:


> Congratulations India! Well done.
> 
> Our team really didn't deserve to this match. You guys deserved it.


what happened to friday magic???


----------



## A.Rafay

qamar1990 said:


> we got bribed again people.
> god damn you najam sethi


Stop this bs! Why think negative everytime?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

scorpionx said:


> Good one


Sir, translate krdo, samajh nhi aaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

BDforever said:


> 181 ppl are following this thread ! !



That's an India vs Pak match for you... Magnet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jaanbaz

Congrats India.

Btw Shoiab Malik looks terminally ill. Why is he in the team again?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## qamar1990

Sam Manekshaw said:


> ....ohhhh no so match was fix





A.Rafay said:


> Tumhe to pehli hi lag raha tha india jeete gi :p


we all knew they were going to win when we saw the 130 total


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Aarush said:


> what happened to friday magic???



No eve teasing today . . plz (j/k)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai aaj to rola na pel . . . chilll


See the names of the members seeing this thread,Can you point anyone who is Pakistani???


----------



## majesticpankaj

mai kasam...bahut maaza aa raha haiiii...


----------



## Reviewer21

Aarush said:


> what happened to friday magic???


Bhai aaj friday ka magic, shami bhai ke saath tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

@ranjeet bhai aap ke liye aik thread kafi nai tha ?  aur phir itni jaldi delete kar liya  meane comment karna tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Aarush said:


> what happened to friday magic???


What Friday magic? Me to sara din so raha tha. I don't believe in Friday magic bulsit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

With 130 target set by Pakistan, Pakistanis knew India has won already, thats why no Pakistanis were active on thread - albeit I could see them as lurkers in 100s
Lol


----------



## qamar1990

A.Rafay said:


> Stop this bs!


we got bribed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

Congrats to team INIDA. It will happen again and again by INDIA in all WCs for pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

majesticpankaj said:


> mai kasam...bahut maaza aa raha haiiii...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

we lost because we wanted to save kashmiris

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aarush

can any pakistani member reply..what is shoib malik doing in team?? seriously i want answer..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jaanbaz said:


> Congrats India.
> 
> Btw Shoiab Malik looks terminally ill. Why is he in the team again?


Shoaib Malik is a royalty. He has life pass for Pakistan cricket team!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Reviewer21 said:


> Bhai aaj friday ka magic, shami bhai ke saath tha



Whats with shami??


----------



## naveen mishra

iPhone said:


> In India any one cheering for Pak would be expelled from their schools, mohallas, cities even their country.


 
i guess we should learn sportsman spirit .....


----------



## shiv

didnt i say it already ? kohli gonna pwn pakistanis


----------



## Aarush

darkinsky said:


> we lost because we wanted to save kashmiris


aa gaye purana rona lekar....


----------



## godofwar

Truth be told I enjoyed Asia Cup walla match more.
This was a stomp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

WebMaster said:


> Pakistan needed this to win the world cup. Lots of work to be done!


----------



## ranjeet

EyanKhan said:


> @ranjeet bhai aap ke liye aik thread kafi nai tha ?  aur phir itni jaldi delete kar liya  meane comment karna tha


nahi bhai ... Mods ne delete ki hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

This is the 3rd Friday failure for Pakistan against India in T-20
So next time please do not bring the religion here.
Religion does not help in Sports ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Reviewer21 said:


> Sir, translate krdo, samajh nhi aaya



The person is saying " see the ego of this man!!!" i can translate it to English but I can't translate the feelings behind it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Bhai log Zaid Hamid ka tweet aaye to post karna jarur. Uss din wo Dhaka fateh kar raha tha aur aaj fir se haar gaya. LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

darkinsky said:


> we lost because we wanted to save kashmiris


lol lame excuses. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

darkinsky said:


> we lost because we wanted to save kashmiris



Do not spoil the thread . .


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay

qamar1990 said:


> we got bribed..


Yaar dont be negative. Its just a game. We loose it doesn't mean we get bribed. Even if we get bribed it means we are corrupt. Why take bribe money?


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Janmejay

darkinsky said:


> we lost because we wanted to save kashmiris


Then why dont you make LOC as international border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

kaha gaya vo friday wala banda


----------



## EyanKhan

Aarush said:


> can any pakistani member reply..what is shoib malik doing in team?? seriously i want answer..


Wondering the same thing


----------



## Reviewer21

scorpionx said:


> The person is saying " see the ego of this man!!!" i can translate it to English but I can't translate the feelings behind it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Congrats bhai ji!


Ek do peg laga lena ... dard kam hoga  
Last time meri to botal lagi thi jalan kam hone mein !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Congratulation guys 

@scorpionx @nair @chak de INDIA and others

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aarush

chak de INDIA said:


> No eve teasing today . . plz (j/k)


did u forget last indo-pak match...?? how were they talking about breaking our country..just on one match..


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qamar1990

A.Rafay said:


> Yaar dont be negative. Its just a game. We loose it doesn't mean we get bribed. Even if we get bribed it means we are corrupt. Why take bribe money?


I'm just joking. 
its just that our team is pathetic. this is a result of mixing politics into sports


----------



## AsianLion

Aarush said:


> can any pakistani member reply..what is shoib malik doing in team?? seriously i want answer..



Shoaib Malik & Kamran Akmal; Pakistan beat India without them, donot understand y put them back again.


----------



## Janmejay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He and Hafeez ... both are chutiyas.


@Oscar @WebMaster @Emmie 

@MKI got banned for using foul language,i guess rules are same for all members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Aarush said:


> can any pakistani member reply..what is shoib malik doing in team?? seriously i want answer..



because we still have sania as indian bhabhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Azlan Haider said:


> Congratulation guys
> 
> @scorpionx @nair @chak de INDIA and others



Thank you bro 

best of luck for your next match


----------



## scorpionx

Azlan Haider said:


> Congratulation guys



Thank you Azlan Bhai. Good luck for your next matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He and Hafeez ... both are chutiyas.


Hafeez is actually pretty good , a good all round player.
Malik is pure shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

What is this Friday Friday thing going on?? Whats up with you indians bringing Friday again and again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

darkinsky said:


> because we still have sania as indian bhabhi



And we have Nida wadiya. . plz do not spoil the thread


----------



## Android

India could have chased 160-170 in this match


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

EyanKhan said:


> Hafeez is actually pretty good , a good all round player.
> Malik is pure shit.



Tuk tuk badshah.. malik is shit ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

pakistan..missed misbah...


----------



## shiv

all war cry aside .. pakistanis ought to have held on to those half catches .. may be just maybe they could have made a better match out of it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Janmejay said:


> @Oscar @WebMaster @Emmie
> 
> @MKI got banned for using foul language,i guess rules are same for all members.



Did i use it against any FORUM MEMBER?


----------



## thesolar65

Now users-65 Guests- 102....


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Aarush said:


> did u forget last indo-pak match...?? how were they talking about breaking our country..just on one match..



Maintain our standards bro, do not fall down to their level

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

A.Rafay said:


> What is this Friday Friday thing going on?? Whats up with you indians bringing Friday again and again?



Many pakistanis including Zarvan and even on social media have a thing going that India never defeats Pakistan in Friday ( Jummah) . That is the reason .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

darkinsky said:


> we lost because we wanted to save kashmiris

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $elf

9-0 ! ZOMMG

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Janmejay

A.Rafay said:


> What is this Friday Friday thing going on?? Whats up with you indians bringing Friday again and again?


----------



## A.Rafay

Cherokee said:


> Many pakistanis including Zarvan and even on social media have a thing going that India never defeats Pakistan in Friday ( Jummah) . That is the reason .


Only mullah mindset idiots believe that bullsit. No sane Pakistani would believe that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Now blame round of batsman going on..

Now new found love for Misbah ( otherwise tuk tuk)

Hate for shoiab who scored 18... and Akmal who is a matchwinner but was unfortunate..

Lala with 8 runs gets a miss....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Happy holiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

chak de INDIA said:


> Maintain our standards bro, do not fall down to their level


don;t care..about standards..at least we are not talking about breaking their country or crap inferioty complex..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

A.Rafay said:


> What is this Friday Friday thing going on?? Whats up with you indians bringing Friday again and again?


Some one said Pakistan never lost to India on friday


----------



## WAR-rior

A.Rafay said:


> What is this Friday Friday thing going on?? Whats up with you indians bringing Friday again and again?


Because yesterday so many Pakistanis were boasting of India never beating Pakistan on Friday. So just a payback going on.


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## EyanKhan

$elf said:


> 9-0 ! ZOMMG
> 
> View attachment 21795


Did you know what happen to Shawn Micheals once  (and you put India on his face


----------



## SpArK

OFFICIAL T20 song of today...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Aarush said:


> don;t care..about standards..at least we are not talking about breaking their country or crap inferioty complex..



Grrrr. . . kal ke liye kuchh bacha ke rakhna hai ya nahi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did i use it against any FORUM MEMBER?


So what,Using this logic i can use foul language against Kuran and prophet SAW and post cheap posts??

And not to mention that you regularly use foul language and distort usernames of other members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Cherokee said:


>


All that glitters is not gold 
Never underestimate the wise old goat

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aarush

Cherokee said:


> Many pakistanis including Zarvan and even on social media have a thing going that India never defeats Pakistan in Friday ( Jummah) . That is the reason .


only one word...jumma chumma de de...jumma chumma de de...jumma ..hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

A.Rafay said:


> What is this Friday Friday thing going on?? Whats up with you indians bringing Friday again and again?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Janmejay said:


> So what,Using this logic i can use foul language against Kuran and prophet SAW and post cheap posts??
> 
> And not to mention that you regularly use foul language and distort usernames of other members.



Did i abuse Ram?shiva? any indian member? indian cricket team?


@WebMaster


----------



## Aarush

chak de INDIA said:


> Grrrr. . . kal ke liye kuchh bacha ke rakhna hai ya nahi ?


for me we have won world cup..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

ranjeet said:


> Some one said Pakistan never lost to India on friday





WAR-rior said:


> Because yesterday so many Pakistanis were boasting of India never beating Pakistan on Friday. So just a payback going on.


One has to be dumb enough to believe that bulshit.


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> All that glitters is not gold
> Never underestimate the wise old goat



Koi mithayi khilao mere bhai ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Congratulation to India .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Cherokee said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Aarush

Janmejay said:


> So what,Using this logic i can use foul language against Kuran and prophet SAW and post cheap posts??
> 
> And not to mention that you regularly use foul language and distort usernames of other members.


bro please don't go to religion...


----------



## AsianLion

watching after match india vs pak takra:

Geo News Live | Geo Tv Live | Watch Geo News | Live Geo Streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pukhtoon

Congrats India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

A.Rafay said:


> One has to be dumb enough to believe that bulshit.


No one simply says logical things in Indo-Pak match


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> Koi mithayi khilao mere bhai ko

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAR-rior

Aarush said:


> bro please don't go to religion...


Cmon yaar. Cricket mein Reliegion mat lao. Lets Enjoy and let Pakistanis enjoy too.


----------



## A.Rafay

AugenBlick said:


>


Haha I like this song! So çatchy. 

Anyway associating religion with sports is very dumb of Pakistanis. Only taliban mentality people believe that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

A.Rafay said:


> One has to be dumb enough to believe that bulshit.


Even we said that. But then that person took personally. So we dint say anything then and waited for today. 

so actually answering him for his claims that day which we dint answer yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did i abuse Ram?shiva? any indian member? indian cricket team?
> 
> 
> @WebMaster


Thats what i am saying after using foul language dont make silly excuses


----------



## Trisonics

So the record still holds... Pakistan does not have enough men to defeat India in any format of a world cup game. This is simply an astonishing feat considering such rivalry between these cricketing nations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pakistan cannot even win against bangladesh with such defensive mindset.its t20 attacking game format. what a boring match..they were playing like its 100 overs game . netherland vs ireland match was more exciting than this one

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Janmejay said:


> Thats what i am saying after using foul language dont make silly excuses



Keep crying.


----------



## ranjeet

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Pakistan cannot even win against bangladesh with such defensive mindset.its t20 attacking game format. what a boring match..they were playing like its 100 overs game . netherland vs ireland match was more exciting than this one


Come on .. you can admit you were outplayed this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Keep crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Keep crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## $elf

_Afridi Batted At 6
Afridi Bowled At 6
Don't Know What Pakistan Wants To Prove!! _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Dhoooooo Daaaalllaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

seriously indians are not big hearted..they are not allowing pakistan to win in world cup...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Thanks mate almost forgot this one. Geo and ABP news arrange a debate before and after every India Pakistan match.



AsianUnion said:


> watching after match india vs pak takra:
> 
> Geo News Live | Geo Tv Live | Watch Geo News | Live Geo Streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Listen to this news clip. 





Look at their comical attempts to sugarcoat the fact that only 130 runs could be made.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Janmejay

$elf said:


> _Afridi Batted At 6
> Afridi Bowled At 6
> Don't Know What Pakistan Wants To Prove!! _


NIce one........


----------



## Armstrong

EyanKhan said:


>



Oh teriii wajaaa seh we lost !  

Why didn't you send the Naswar I had asked for ? You know that our team can't play without their daily dose of Peshawar's finest !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Pakistan cannot even win against bangladesh with such defensive mindset.its t20 attacking game format. what a boring match..they were playing like its 100 overs game . netherland vs ireland match was more exciting than this one


Aj Friday tha, hame to jeetna hi tha ya right? Kia hua tumhari friday wali magic ko?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Janmejay

Funny usernames of the members watching this thread @StandForInsaf LMAO!!!!


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

Armstrong said:


> Oh teriii wajaaa seh we lost !
> 
> Why didn't you send the Naswar I had asked for ? You know that our team can't play without their daily dose of Peshawar's finest !


Peshawar is all out of Naswar and Hashish  , Indians were Lucky this time because of our lack of supplies .Next time we won't make such a mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Listen to this news clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at their comical attempts to sugarcoat the fact that only 130 runs could be made.



WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

A.Rafay said:


> Aj Friday tha, hame to jeetna hi tha ya right? Kia hua tumhari friday wali magic ko?


We gave you the jumma chumma !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aarush

in AAJ TAK for LALA.. acc to mohammad yosuf..he dangerous to his team..hahahaha..and javed miadad predicted that he will out on sweep.or no one should take afride as a batsman..if he scored then it is bonus....... hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> Listen to this news clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at their comical attempts to sugarcoat the fact that only 130 runs could be made.


"jijajiii" shohaib malik also lost a testicle today


----------



## Sankpal

Khushi ke maare word hi nahi mil rahe bolne ko


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ranjeet said:


> Come on .. you can admit you were outplayed this time


What out played? You win it congrats to you but I dont think it was hard target to achieve . your bowling is ordinary but our batting was below average in this match..but in the end it was a boring start of t20..no thrill whatsoever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

EyanKhan said:


> Peshawar is all out of Naswar and Hashish  , Indians were Lucky this time because of our lack of supplies .Next time we won't make such a mistake



You don't chew on Naswar do you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flankerX

AugenBlick said:


> "jijajiii" shohaib malik also lost a testicle today


Hahhaha


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

A.Rafay said:


> Aj Friday tha, hame to jeetna hi tha ya right? Kia hua tumhari friday wali magic ko?


You lost your mind or what

It was zarvan who came up with this friday superstitition thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

Good Cricket by Indian cricket team
congratulations,
wait 4 9x8 time.


----------



## flankerX

Kloitra said:


> General perception is that Pakistani team performs exceptionally well on Fridays.


A mere perception I guess... talking about the "exceptionally well part"


----------



## ranjeet

Raja.Pakistani said:


> What out played? You win it congrats to you but I dont think it was hard target to achieve . your bowling is ordinary but our batting was below average in this match..but in the end it was a boring start of t20..no thrill whatsoever


ok


----------



## Cherokee

Pakistan Fans today

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## EyanKhan

Armstrong said:


> You don't chew on Naswar do you ?


 Yuck thoo
Ofcourse not It looks so Icky 
I only Use the Best Quality Hashish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You lost your mind or what
> 
> It was zarvan who came up with this friday superstitition thing



Chaudhri shahb bol kale jadu wala chaudhri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

*Two things Pakistan will never have, a world cup win against India and Kashmir!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## flankerX

$elf said:


> *Two things Pakistan will never have, a world cup win against India and Kashmir!! *


Hehehe cute :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mubarak ho mery dushmn mery humsaay mery bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Imran Khan said:


> Mubarak ho mery dushmn mery humsaay mery bhai



Aapko bhi chachu, konsa brand bhejna hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

chak de INDIA said:


> Aapko bhi chachu, konsa brand bhejna hai ?


 bakwaas match tha main ne dekha hi nhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

EyanKhan said:


> Yuck thoo
> Ofcourse not It looks so Icky
> I only Use the Best Quality *Hashish*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Pakistani bhaiyon ki Biryani fail
Aaj daal sabzi hi khayenge
Friday fail


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Imran Khan said:


> bakwaas match tha main ne dekha hi nhi



Hihihihihihihihi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chhota bheem

Raja.Pakistani said:


> What out played? You win it congrats to you but I dont think it was hard target to achieve . your bowling is ordinary but our batting was below average in this match..but in the end it was a boring start of t20..no thrill whatsoever


Now a days the India-Pakistan matches are not that exciting like what they used to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447061142645403648

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## EyanKhan

mehboobkz said:


> Pakistani bhaiyon ki Biryani fail
> Aaj daal sabzi hi khayenge
> Friday fail


Aap log aaj apni Khushi phe Gosh kha lu 
Oops i forgot , you can't

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

Imran Khan said:


> Mubarak ho mery dushmn mery humsaay mery bhai


botal kholo bhai..pir...



EyanKhan said:


> Aap log aaj apni Khushi phe Gosh kha lu
> Oops i forgot , you can't


i already ate......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Aarush said:


> i already ate......


GG


----------



## qamar1990

agamdilawari said:


> You gt f***ed again
> God damn u MS Dhoni


post reported, i will not take abuse like this after my team got bribed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

chak de INDIA said:


> Hihihihihihihihi


 







*Match wo hota hai jis ki last ball tak pata na ho kon jeety ga 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $elf

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Aarush

qamar1990 said:


> post reported, i will not take abuse like this after my team got bribed.


hehehehehehe.......huhuhuhu...hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Aarush said:


> botal kholo bhai..pir...
> 
> 
> i already ate......


humy koi ghum nhu hamari national game to hockey hain bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

qamar1990 said:


> post reported, i will not take abuse like this after my team got bribed.



Stop crying...get a life. Accept defeat...move on


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pakdefender

Indischer said:


> Listen to this news clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at their comical attempts to sugarcoat the fact that only 130 runs could be made.


 
lol ... after winning the match why do you care what Pakistani media says , you won the match but your insecurities and complex when it comes to Pakistan makes you tune into our channels , thats the stoy of india at a national level also .. fail even after winning a t20 match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Imran Khan said:


> humy koi ghum nhu hamari national game to hockey hain bhai


Chache unki bhi Hockey hai LOL
Hockey bechare ko log itni izat aaj kal nahi date

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

agamdilawari said:


> Stop crying...get a life. Accept defeat...move on


nope.


----------



## mehboobkz

EyanKhan said:


> Aap log aaj apni Khushi phe Gosh kha lu
> Oops i forgot , you can't


Abey oye main beefkhor hun, mcdonald ka quarter pounder khata..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

pakdefender said:


> lol ... after winning the match why do you care what Pakistani media says , you won the match but your insecurities and complex when it comes to Pakistan makes you tune into our channels , thats the stoy of india at a national level also .. fail even after winning a t20 match



Ok cry us a river now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Imran Khan said:


> humy koi ghum nhu hamari national game to hockey hain bhai


kai aisa na ho ki aapki national game chupkam- chupkai nikle...hehehehe..kashmir main bahut kehel ho raha hai aisa..


----------



## blood

ahmed shehzad looks like kohli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Imran Khan

EyanKhan said:


> Chache unki bhi Hockey hai LOL
> Hockey bechare ko log itni izat aaj kal nahi date


 but I am proud Pakistani pure nationalist I just follow my national game hockey .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

farhan_9909 said:


> Tomorrow match will change the history



Ab kya hua re bhai ??  

History badalne chale the

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## blood

qamar1990 said:


> post reported, i will not take abuse like this after my team got bribed.


haha cry a river kid


----------



## Indischer

pakdefender said:


> lol ... after winning the match why do you care what Pakistani media says , you won the match but your insecurities and complex when it comes to Pakistan makes you tune into our channels , thats the stoy of india at a national level also .. fail even after winning a t20 match



Why shouldn't we care what your media says? If it's that exclusive, ask them not to publish it on Youtube, which is Banned for you guys anyways.

We'd like to see how graceful you are in defeat. Obviously, your media continues the fine tradition of misreporting or glossing over inconsequential gains and masking the real deficiencies. Traditions that were duly noted in the 65 and 71 wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again



You can quote this post again and again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

we win some, we lose some. That is life. Better luck next time green shirts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Aarush said:


> kai aisa na ho ki aapki national game chupkam- chupkai nikle...hehehehe..kashmir main bahut kehel ho raha hai aisa..


beta koi baat nhi her kisi ka aik din aata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## malgudi

Ind v/s pak Head to head on Fridays

ODI:
Pakistan 24, India 5

T20:

Pakistan 0, India 3


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## $elf

Bwaahahahahahahahahha

ye party yuhi chaalegi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

*




we won hearts of 1bn Indians*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aarush

Imran Khan said:


> beta koi baat nhi her kisi ka aik din aata hai


exactly..but aap lo nai samje isliye samjhana pada..


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sankpal

My point of view........... (India and PAK)

From last 6 months performance......

India \ PAK Result
Batting capacity
India 85 % \ 60 % PAK India is better side 
Batting capacity (in under presser) 
India 75 % \ 40 % PAK PAK always plays very poor (except sometimes)
Balling capacity 
India 60 % \ 85 % PAK is better side (Normally)
Balling capacity (in under presser) 
India 50 % \ 55 % PAK PAK bowlers look like they lost their mind. 
Fielding Side 
India 70 % \ 65 % PAK India has 4-5 very good fielders.


Pakistan performs very poor in top level tournament against India because they can't handle the presser. I don't no why???

World Cup :- India 9-0 PAK


----------



## Imran Khan

ranjeet said:


>


 saeen nhi mamooooooooooooooo hai saaly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Indischer said:


> Why shouldn't we care what your media says? If it's that exclusive, ask them not to publish it on Youtube, which is Banned for you guys anyways.
> 
> We'd like to see how graceful you are in defeat. Obviously, your media continues the fine tradition of misreporting or glossing over inconsequential gains and masking the real deficiencies. Traditions that were duly noted in the 65 and 71 wars.


 
india can never really 'win' againt Pakistan , you are defeated lot who have to prove to us at every turn that you are not a defeated lot ... hahah , for us that is not the case , ye hi suchi baat hai , that why indian crowds get deflated so quickly and go silent when your wickets are falling or boundires get hit by Pakistan


----------



## AugenBlick

Reviewer21 said:


>


She is gonna be really worried today after the "accident."


----------



## Pukhtoon

One of my friend from Khi posted lol

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## A.Rafay

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You lost your mind or what
> 
> It was zarvan who came up with this friday superstitition thing


Lol! I thought it was you!  sorry


----------



## $elf

zarvan said

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## farhan_9909

we made india out of Asia cup.

in response india won a normal match against Pakistan and we are still in the match,

Feel the difference.


----------



## qamar1990

blood said:


> haha cry a river kid


doesn't matter. I'm already satisfied i always been for the last 15 months when our team went into india and spanked your team in front of all of india lol


----------



## blood



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sankpal

Imran Khan said:


> beta koi baat nhi her kisi ka aik din aata hai




Yes, I know........ Asia cup ka match yaad hai mujhe


----------



## Cherokee

qamar1990 said:


> doesn't matter. I'm already satisfied i always been for the last 15 months when our team went into india and spanked your team in front of all of india lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Imran Khan said:


> saeen nhi mamooooooooooooooo hai saaly


bhai jaan aaj to sab banta hai .... burrrrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## SHAMK9

Better go beat the shit out of every Pakistani minority who cheered for india  Good win India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

pakdefender said:


> india can never really 'win' againt Pakistan , you are defeated lot who have to prove to us at every turn that you are not a defeated lot ... hahah , for us that is not the case , ye hi suchi baat hai , that why indian crowds get deflated so quickly and go silent when your wickets are falling or boundires get hit by Pakistan



Sure, whenever we win, it only means you lost. And I hope we'll continue proving that we are the undefeated lot. The current score reads 9-0 in World Cups.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

We love you Pakistan Team, whatever...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

pakdefender said:


> india can never really 'win' againt Pakistan , you are defeated lot who have to prove to us at every turn that you are not a defeated lot ... hahah , for us that is not the case , ye hi suchi baat hai , that why indian crowds get deflated so quickly and go silent when your wickets are falling or boundires get hit by Pakistan


aik aur krantikari..bahit hi krantikari..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

qamar1990 said:


> doesn't matter. I'm already satisfied i always been for the last 15 months when our team went into india and spanked your team in front of all of india lol


you may satisfy yourself with little series victories while we win the big league matches 
next your team will loose to australia and go home , ha ha


----------



## $elf

Bura na manoo kohli hai

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

farhan_9909 said:


> we made india out of Asia cup.
> 
> in response india won a normal match against Pakistan and we are still in the match,
> 
> Feel the difference.



Its a WC match . .understand the difference

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YesIamPakistandefender

Sankpal said:


> My point of view........... (India and PAK)
> From last 6 months performance......
> India \ PAK Result
> Batting capacity
> India 85 % \ 60 % PAK India is better side
> Batting capacity (in under presser)
> India 75 % \ 40 % PAK PAK always plays very poor (except sometimes)
> Balling capacity
> India 60 % \ 85 % PAK is better side (Normally)
> Balling capacity (in under presser)
> India 50 % \ 55 % PAK PAK bowlers look like they lost their mind.
> Fielding Side
> India 70 % \ 65 % PAK India has 4-5 very good fielders.
> Pakistan performs very poor in top level tournament against India because they can't handle the presser. I don't no why???
> World Cup :- India 9-0 PAK



I agree to what sankpal said. he is right actually and has been neutral in his analysis. We have to accept that India is a better side under pressure while Pakistan isnt at the moment. The 2nd main factor that he missed is actually the Indian Captain Dhoni is a brilliant and experienced captain and remains calm under pressure. He is aggressive where he needs to be. On the contrary, Hafeez is totally unable to absorb pressure. He looked confused, nervous and miserable showing that he cannot take pressure. Pakistani captains who can take pressure are Afridi, Shoaib Malik in T20s. They are wonderful and perform under pressure as captain as it is their normal game.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

qamar1990 said:


> doesn't matter. I'm already satisfied i always been for the last 15 months when our team went into india and spanked your team in front of all of india lol


aaj ki baat kar ...... don't go in the history.



SHAMK9 said:


> Better go beat the shit out of every Pakistani minority who cheered for india  Good win India


Come on yaar ... don't troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Dedication

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marshmallow

congrats to nice indians @levina @arp2041 @Ayush @Dillinger @Srinivas @Aka123 etc

and kashmiries we safed you guys today haha jk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PoKeMon

farhan_9909 said:


> we made india out of Asia cup.
> 
> in response india won a normal match against Pakistan and we are still in the match,
> 
> Feel the difference.



Normal match???? 

Its a WC match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

farhan_9909 said:


> we made india out of Asia cup.
> 
> in response india won a normal match against Pakistan and we are still in the match,
> 
> Feel the difference.



World Cup Matches are less in Value than Asia Cup . 

Pakistani Logic .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## $elf

farhan_9909 said:


> we made india out of Asia cup
> 
> in response india won a normal match against Pakistan and we are still in the match,
> 
> Feel the difference.






farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again



 

BUTTHURT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aarush

qamar1990 said:


> doesn't matter. I'm already satisfied i always been for the last 15 months when our team went into india and spanked your team in front of all of india lol


good 4 u..live in past..hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

farhan_9909 said:


> we made india out of Asia cup.
> 
> in response india won a normal match against Pakistan and we are still in the match,
> 
> Feel the difference.



Is world cup match normal match???????????? 

We are ready to lose match again PAK in Asia cup but wanna win World Cup match. please be happy and we would sure be happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

$elf said:


> Bura na manoo kohli hai
> View attachment 21814









*in pakistan this is a kohli*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Jai HIND!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Srinivas

Marshmallow said:


> congrats to nice indians @levina @arp2041 @Ayush @Dillinger @Srinivas @Aka123 etc
> 
> and kashmiries we safed you guys today haha jk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Levina

Marshmallow said:


> congrats to nice indians @levina @arp2041 @Ayush @Dillinger @Srinivas @Aka123 etc
> 
> and kashmiries we safed you guys today haha jk



*Thank you!!! *
Your prediction came out true hon  

@Leader 
Where art thou??? 
Wont you wish me ??
Bwahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aarush

ranjeet said:


> aaj ki baat kar ...... don't go in the history.
> 
> 
> Come on yaar ... don't troll


bhai ye log us era main jeete hai jahan ek pakistani 10 indian ke brabar hota hai...gud for them and gud for india..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> *Thank you!!! *
> Your prediction came out true hon
> 
> @Leader
> Where art thou???
> Wont you wish me ??
> Bwahahaha
> 
> View attachment 21819



Pakistanis in Karachi supporting Indian team but no sedition Charges!

i was expecting this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf

lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

ranjeet said:


> bhai jaan aaj to sab banta hai .... burrrrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!


 nhi nhi bus ajj namaz pardh ker so jana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> *Thank you!!! *
> Your prediction came out true hon
> 
> @Leader
> Where art thou???
> Wont you wish me ??
> Bwahahaha
> 
> View attachment 21819



wish me too, I made lots of money !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

just a few days back india lost to Pakistan and the shiver in the voice was there of all indian commentators from Gavaskar to Shastri , and assaults going on on Kashmiri students just proves my point , that for us its always about winning against india , for india its about not loosing to Pakistan


----------



## blood



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## $elf

sherrr viratt

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> wish me too, I made lots of money !!


so you believed in my prediction b4 goin on to betting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

chak de INDIA said:


> Pakistanis in Karachi supporting Indian team but no sedition Charges!
> 
> i was expecting this


aa gaye ye log rona lekar...pakistan is big hearted..hahahahaha...


----------



## $elf

Today's favourite song of Pakistan : Sun raha hai naa tu, Ro raha hun main

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flankerX

chak de INDIA said:


> Its a WC match . .understand the difference


Match india ne jaror jeta but afridi wali bat nae


----------



## qamar1990

$elf said:


> Jai HIND!
> 
> View attachment 21818


yeah india never lost any war except, 48, 65, and 98

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aarush

farhan_9909 said:


> we made india out of Asia cup.
> 
> in response india won a normal match against Pakistan and we are still in the match,
> 
> Feel the difference.


bhai post quote nai karega kya..apne so called kashmiri bhaiyon ke liye to kar le...


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


> Pakistanis in Karachi supporting Indian team but no sedition Charges!
> 
> i was expecting this



I heard Pakistani players have already booked their tickets to DUBAI ......even if they win the T20 WC they will not be WELCOMED in PAKISTAN now 


Leader said:


> wish me too, I made lots of money !!


Thanks to @Marshmallow  Who predicted it so correctly 

Marsha dont forget to take your share from Leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

flankerX said:


> Match india ne jaror jeta but afridi wali bat nae



Raina ka sixer achha to tha. . kashmiri banda hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> so you believed in my prediction b4 goin on to betting



I believed in my instincts, I dont bet, its haram


----------



## Aarush

qamar1990 said:


> yeah india never lost any war except, 48, 65, and 98


heheheheheh...huhuhuhuhu.....hahahhahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flankerX

chak de INDIA said:


> Raina ka sixer achha to tha. . kashmiri banda hai


Wo bat nae :p Raina abhi bcha hae yr us se ach six tu kohli ne mera :p


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## illusion8

Sweet victory!!!

Congrats team India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

levina said:


> I heard Pakistani players have already booked their tickets to DUBAI ......even if they win the T20 WC they will not be WELCOMED in PAKISTAN now
> 
> Thanks to @Marshmallow  Who predicted it so correctly
> 
> Marsha dont forget to take your share from Leader.


but he never believes me lol...i predicted PTI's loss in election but @Leader said no ...i said today we will lose he said no...now im gunna predict that leader will turn into a donkey next monday but again hes not gunna believe jkk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

flankerX said:


> Wo bat nae :p Raina abhi bcha hae yr us se ach six tu kohli ne mera :p



Kohli jaisa or ek player Mangta hai Indian team me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

Marshmallow said:


> but he never believes me lol...i predicted PTI's loss in election but @Leader said no ...i said today we will lose he said no...now im gunna predict that leader will turn into a donkey next monday but again hes not gunna believe jkk




I believe you !!!!


@Leader MONDAY!!!!
I am waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> but he never believes me lol...i predicted PTI's loss in election but @Leader said no ...i said today we will lose he said no...now im gunna predict that leader will turn into a donkey next monday but again hes not gunna believe jkk



Iam already a donkey...a corporate donkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

Okay guys at the end of the day, here's what I say..always:
Good night everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## $elf

BLEED BLUE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> I believe you !!!!
> 
> 
> @Leader MONDAY!!!!
> I am waiting



no need to wait, already admitted being one !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flankerX

chak de INDIA said:


> Kohli jaisa or ek player Mangta hai Indian team me


Han phr tu batting line fit ho jae ge.... Again very solid batting lineup, for which India is known for...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Marshmallow said:


> but he never believes me lol...i predicted PTI's loss in election but @Leader said no ...i said today we will lose he said no...now im gunna predict that leader will turn into a donkey next monday but again hes not gunna believe jkk



You Jinxed Us with your talk of Loosing !  

I bet all the Pakistani Players were thinking that *Marsha the Peer Sahiba *said that we'd loose so we'd loose & because of that they didn't even put up a fight !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

Pakistan Team 1990's was much much better than today's team. PAK team should produce some kinda players.

Aamer Sohail
Saeed Anwar
Ijaz Ahmed
Inzamam-ul-Haq
Javed Miandad
Rameez Raja
*Moin Khan*
Wasim Akram
Waqar Younis
Saqlain Mushtaq
*Shoib akhtar*
*
Extra Players :- 
Salim Malik. 

Mushtaq Ahmed 


Aaqib Javed




*
What was a team if see above team squared but today only few players are belongs class players............very said


----------



## $elf

BLUE BRIGADE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> no need to wait, already admitted being one !!





Leader said:


> Iam already a donkey...a corporate donkey



@Marshmallow ahhhh i just found leader's pic







Joke

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

levina said:


> @Marshmallow ahhhh i just found leader's pic
> View attachment 21828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

Sankpal said:


> Pakistan Team 1990's was much much better than today's team. PAK team should produce some kinda players.
> 
> Aamer Sohail
> Saeed Anwar
> Ijaz Ahmed
> Inzamam-ul-Haq
> Javed Miandad
> Rameez Raja
> *Moin Khan*
> Wasim Akram
> Waqar Younis
> Saqlain Mushtaq
> *Shoib akhtar*
> *Extra Players :-
> Salim Malik.
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Mushtaq Ahmed
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Aaqib Javed
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> What was a team if see above team squared but today only few players are belongs class players............very said


still they didn't beat india in WC...........


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ye sal ka balance sheet me Break even point ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> @Marshmallow ahhhh i just found leader's pic
> View attachment 21828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joke



awwwww he is so cute...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

Marshmallow said:


> congrats to nice indians @levina @arp2041 @Ayush @Dillinger @Srinivas @Aka123 etc
> 
> and kashmiries we safed you guys today haha jk


et tu on break?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

$elf said:


> View attachment 21829

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

jeet gaye


----------



## Marshmallow

Ayush said:


> et tu on break?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

bas karo yaar... rulaoge kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

trolling at kashmiri pages now lololol 

becharon ne ek ghante se kuch post hi nahi kiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Ayush said:


> et tu on break?


Phaaleeeezzz
I wont let her do that....i have made plans to kidnap her already 


Marshmallow said:


>



Be ready with your packed suitcase!!! 


Leader said:


> awwwww he is so cute...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Yeh hai khushi ke nanga naach!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader




----------



## dray

Yehbhi hai khushi ke nanga naach.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $elf

सुन ले बेटा पाकिस्तान ....बाप है तेरा हिन्दुस्तान....

to my Indian brothers!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Leader said:


>




translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

Pakisatan cant beat India in big occasions, list goes like.
1948
1965
1971
1982
1992
1996
1998
1999
2003
2007
2014

List will continue till how many decade?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

mikkix said:


> Pakisatan cant beat India in big occasions, list goes like.
> 1948
> 1965
> 1971
> 1982
> 1992
> 1996
> 1998
> 1999
> 2003
> 2007
> 2014
> 
> List will continue till how many decade?



beta tumse na ho payega

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mikkix

$elf said:


> beta tumse na ho payega
> 
> View attachment 21834



Bilkul sahi kaha, bhai Pakistani dont have brains that is why we loose with you.


----------



## $elf

mikkix said:


> Bilkul sahi kaha, bhai Pakistani dont have brains that is why we loose with you.


itna depress hone ki jarurat nahi hai 

few more decades to go maybe you will start winning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Marshmallow said:


> congrats to nice indians @levina @arp2041 @Ayush @Dillinger @Srinivas @Aka123 etc
> 
> and kashmiries we safed you guys today haha jk



Thanks Marsha @Marshmallow … Such a sweet gesture from you!! 

bdw I didn't even see the match, just heard the score..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

tired soo soon? our thread that day where Pak won against India went on to 166 page



Aka123 said:


> Thanks Marsha @Marshmallow … Such a sweet gesture from you!!
> 
> bdw I didn't even see the match, just heard the score..


your welcom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Marshmallow said:


> tired soo soon? our thread that day where Pak won against India went on to 166 page


another proof that pakistani members are just a bunch of spammers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Match Match hota,Chahe wo world cup ho,asia cup ho, ya pir universal

Lekin Tournament is lakk de kr pahenknay ki maharat Sirf Pakistani hi rakte ha


----------



## mikkix

$elf said:


> itna depress hone ki jarurat nahi hai
> 
> few more decades to go maybe you will start winning



india ka aik Virat Kohli Pakistan ke saare chuutiy*e batsmen se behter, its all about 1 player Vs 11 Player.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf

mikkix said:


> india ka aik Virat Kohli Pakistan ke saare chuutiy*e batsmen se behter, its all about 1 player Vs 11 Player.


bilkul


----------



## blackface

What happened here?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

farhan_9909 said:


> Match Match hota,Chahe wo world cup ho,asia cup ho, ya pir universal
> 
> Lekin Tournament is lakk de kr pahenknay ki maharat Sirf Pakistani hi rakte ha


http://davidlleno.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Fire-Breathing-***-300x220.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

blackface said:


> What happened here?


Pakistan vs India happened 
This is nothing the last one went some 170 pages in less then a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> Pakistan vs India happened
> This is nothing the last one went some 170 pages in less then a day



Indians were there till the end ?


----------



## farhan_9909

Aj Kashmiri brothers ki waja se Indian jheet gye

We might have lost the match but saved thousand's of kashmiri brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

I am challenging you all Pakistan will not qualify for semis in this tournament. this defeat will dent very bad.
Every time they lost with India they are gone mad and become chutiy*e and then out of the tournament.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

farhan_9909 said:


> Aj Kashmiri brothers ki waja se Indian jheet gye
> 
> We might have lost the match but saved thousand's of kashmiri brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A Town

Congratulations to us Indians!!! Another victory to add to our list against Pakistan. Be it Cricket, war, football or Kabbadi, we always beat Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

farhan_9909 said:


> Aj Kashmiri brothers ki waja se Indian jheet gye
> 
> We might have lost the match but saved thousand's of kashmiri brothers



if this is the case then please handover all Pakistan to India and save all muslims of Sub-continent.
WOW...what a logic.
We definitely are loosers...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf

farhan_9909 said:


> Aj Kashmiri brothers ki waja se Indian jheet gye
> 
> We might have lost the match but saved thousand's of kashmiri brothers


we lost the asia cup match to save hindus in pakistan 

butthurt again ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

mikkix said:


> We definitely are loosers...




not until a rare breed like you is there buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> Indians were there till the end ?


not sure though there number dwindles drastically after someone's sixes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> not sure though there number dwindles drastically after someone's sixes



i wasn't online either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

chak de INDIA said:


>


While i must admit that putting your personal pictures on a public forum is not a good idea at all.But still are you by any chance a mutant from the x men series?though this is probably the first time i have seen someone capable of shooting fire flames out of his posterior


----------



## Leader

chak de INDIA said:


> translation



3 chezen kabhi bhi dhoka day sakti hain...

hansti hoi larki
khamosh betha howa kutta
or 
pakistan cricket team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

farhan_9909 said:


> While i must admit that putting your personal pictures on a public forum is not a good idea at all.But still are you by any chance a mutant from the x men series?though this is probably the first time i have seen someone capable of shooting fire flames out of his posterior

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Well done india a good come back I support cricket no special love for any team may the best team win T20 WC. 5 hours before the match I stated if Pakistan can make 160-165 Pakistan will win if not indian will win and the is what happened, Pakistan played 51 dot balls and that is the tuk tuk we call it and lost, out of 120 balls 51 dots. But I also sensed 5 hours before match that india will win not predicted just came to my heart.

But I think india played very slow they should have won 2 overs earlier they had wickets in hand. The best match was Ireland vs Netherlands awesome bold players from both sides it makes both india and Pakistan looks slow donkeys learn from them you two teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Leader said:


> 3 chezen kabhi bhi dhoka day sakti hain...
> 
> hansti hoi larki
> khamosh betha howa kutta
> or
> pakistan cricket team



Or chinese phone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

farhan_9909 said:


> Aj Kashmiri brothers ki waja se Indian jheet gye
> 
> We might have lost the match but saved thousand's of kashmiri brothers


How ironic ! A kashmiri(Suresh Raina) won this game for India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@EyanKhan don't know why but theme song of 2011 WC is better than the current one.

what do u say ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

chak de INDIA said:


> Or chinese phone



 once I saw a chinese mobile phone with 14 speakers, I repeat 14 speakers and 4 sim jackets, just for 4500 Rs !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf

PARAS said:


> How ironic ! A kashmiri(Suresh Raina) won this game for India


In his dictionary only muslims living in j&k are kashmiris rest are "end"ians as they say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Leader said:


> once I saw a chinese mobile phone with 14 speakers, I repeat 14 speakers and 4 sim jackets, just for 4500 Rs !


WTF 



Albatross said:


> Raina can never be a kashmiri and its evident from his black color and ugly looks since when the kids conceived while their parents were honeymooning in that beautiful land are being called kashmiries or may be his father was doing some job there but his genes are not kashmiri..



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Albatross said:


> Raina can never be a kashmiri and its evident from his black color and ugly looks since when the kids conceived while their parents were honeymooning in that beautiful land are being called kashmiries or may be his father was doing some job there but his genes are not kashmiri..


never go full retard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> @EyanKhan don't know why but theme song of 2011 WC is better than the current one.
> 
> what do u say ?


Both had some catchy tunes 
Though both never caught on with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> Both had some catchy tunes
> Though both never caught on with me



language issues ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Tumhe to pehli hi lag raha tha india jeete gi :p



Han blkul jb bhi TV Channels per itna charcha hota hai tou Pakistan haar jata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> language issues ?


Nah dunno why ?
I don't really listen to Hindi/Urdu songs except a few (nationalistic and the new rock songs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

M-48 said:


> Han blkul jb bhi TV Channels per itna charcha hota hai tou Pakistan haar jata hai



Charcha is an urdu word ?



EyanKhan said:


> Nah dunno why ?
> I don't really listen to Hindi/Urdu songs except a few (nationalistic and the new rock songs)



How old are you ?

15? 16?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> Charcha is an urdu word ?
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you ?
> 
> 15? 16?


16 and a half  
17 in August

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Han blkul jb bhi TV Channels per itna charcha hota hai tou Pakistan haar jata hai


Tum jeeto ya haaro sunoo hame...... is song se to ab mujhe nafrat hi hone lagi hai


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> 16 and a half
> 17 in August



Hihihihi mai samajh gaya tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> Hihihihi mai samajh gaya tha


Tu aap sunain , Kabhi aapna art bhi share karein.

I suck at art  On a good day i can barely manage to make a straight line :'(

waise @45'22' kaha ghayab hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARAS

Albatross said:


> Raina can never be a kashmiri and its evident from his black color and ugly looks since when the kids conceived while their parents were honeymooning in that beautiful land are being called kashmiries or may be his father was doing some job there but his genes are not kashmiri..







He hails from the village rainawadi in kashmir . I have been to kashmir .Vast majority of kashmiris look nothing like stereotypical kashmiri.



> its evident from his black color and ugly looks



At least he looks better than **** cricketers . And if hes black then what are hafeez and bilawal bhatti and 99% pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> Tu aap sunain , Kabhi aapna art bhi share karein.
> 
> I suck at art  On a good day i can barely manage to make a straight line :'(



I'm not a painter . . its a different level of art . . and you are minor . . can't be discussed with you (j/k)

actually i work for someone that i can't disclose. protocols and bla bla.

i hope you understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> I'm not a painter . . its a different level of art . . and you are minor . . can't be discussed with you (j/k)
> 
> actually i work for someone that i can't disclose. protocols and bla bla.
> 
> i hope you understand.


NP .I don't get it but I understand lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

PARAS said:


> He hails from the village rainawadi in kashmir . I have been to kashmir . 99% kashmiris look nothing like stereotypical kashmiri.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he looks better than **** cricketers . And if hes black then what are hafeez and bilawal bhatti and 99% pakistanis


Shoil tanvir


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> NP .I don't get it but I understand lol



Good 

waise what exactly is this O/A level thing?

we don't have anything like that here in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Tum jeeto ya haaro sunoo hame...... is song se to ab mujhe nafrat hi hone lagi hai



Mujhe bhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> Good
> 
> waise what exactly is this O/A level thing?
> 
> we don't have anything like that here in India.


You used to but your government banned it.
It is an education system just like Matriculation and FA/FSC (school and college)
O lev is the equivalent of Matriculation. (Grade 9 and 10)

A lev the equivalent of FSC (grade 11 and 12)
Overall the system is under the control of Cambridge University in Britain (CIE) (Syllabuses , papers ,etc)
In my view it is a much better , evolved and clean education system compared to Pakistan's not to say alot tougher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Mujhe bhi


Ab har baar jab team hare gi woh bhi asi performance de ke to kia ham us se phir bhi pyar kare ge? fight kr ke to harna chahye tha.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> You used to but your government banned it.
> It is an education system just like Matriculation and FA/FSC (school and college)
> O lev is the equivalent of Matriculation. (Grade 9 and 10)
> 
> A lev the equivalent of FSC (grade 11 and 12)
> Overall the system is under the control of Cambridge University in Britain (CIE) (Syllabuses , papers ,etc)
> In my view it is a much better , evolved and clean education system compared to Pakistan's not to say alot tougher



so you people have this as an uniform code of conduct in education system throughout Pakistan ?


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Ab har baar jab team hare gi woh bhi asi performance de ke to kia ham us se phir bhi pyar kare ge? fight kr ke to harna chahye tha.



Fight tou tb kartay jb khelne ka mood hota.They have showed what they want to do in first few overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> so you people have this as an uniform code of conduct in education system throughout Pakistan ?


Well we do face kind of bias when equivalency occurs 
For ex my A* 90percent or above will be always counted as 90 percent even if i get 96 or 97 
A at 80 even if one gets 89 etc 

As a uniform code of conduct ? What exactly do you mean by it?
It is only limited to the major cities or Urban areas as it is comparitively more expensive though everyone can opt for it and it is accepted along matriculation etc though you have to take All the compulsory subjects(8 in total)

So yeah basically Matric and FSC along complemented by O/A level make up Pakistan's what American's for ex would call "High School Education"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Fight tou tb kartay jb khelne ka mood hota.They have showed what they want to do in first few overs.


Got unlucky i think, well its cricket match, anything can happen. And its Pakistani team, sometimes they will outperform and sometimes they loose like they are Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

A.Rafay said:


> Got unlucky i think, well its cricket match, anything can happen. And its Pakistani team, sometimes they will outperform and sometimes they loose like they are Afghanistan.


Afg bechare jo tu kabhi maaf bhi kar leya karu


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Got unlucky i think, well its cricket match, anything can happen. And its Pakistani team, sometimes they will outperform and sometimes they loose like they are Afghanistan.



Yeah right  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> Well we do face kind of bias when equivalency occurs
> For ex my A* 90percent or above will be always counted as 90 percent even if i get 96 or 97
> A at 80 even if one gets 89 etc
> 
> As a uniform code of conduct ? What exactly do you mean by it?
> It is only limited to the major cities or Urban areas as it is comparitively more expensive though everyone can opt for it and it is accepted along matriculation etc though you have to take All the compulsory subjects(8 in total)
> 
> So yeah basically Matric and FSC along complemented by O/A level make up Pakistan's what American's for ex would call "High School Education"



hmmm . .

our system is much more complicated.

we have national boards like CBSE and ICSE them we have independent board for each state.

even here upto 10th grade you have to study five compulsory subjects with an option between sanskrit and social studies.

most of the students go for Social studies.

fuk i hate our education system. .

while graduating.. i had to study a bit of accounts, management, a foreign language ( i opted for french ) environmental studies. and none of these subject were in my intermediate syllabus.

so i had no idea what i was studying


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> hmmm . .
> 
> our system is much more complicated.
> 
> we have national boards like CBSE and ICSE them we have independent board for each state.
> 
> even here upto 10th grade you have to study five compulsory subjects with an option between sanskrit and social studies.
> 
> most of the students go for Social studies.
> 
> fuk i hate our education system. .


We have the same Provincial boards which are further divided into Peshawar board , Swat Board etc.
Punjab board and Sindh board are better maintained though corruption levels in KP boards are shamelessly high . 
In Pak there are 8 Fricking compulsory subjects 
the 3 sciences ( or accounting subjects and computer sciences etc) , math , eng , urdu , Pak std and Isl . Too much load in my opinion . 5 subjects are much better.
I never want to follow a career in Urdu so having it till matriculation is useless.I can speak and understand it pretty well and that is all i need. Again the Hugh swaths of stuff you have to learn in Isl and Pak std , All these really reduce the efficiency of students for the sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

baajey said:


> pakistan ne fir se apna muh kaala karwaaya........laakh laanat


Baji pls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> We have the same Provincial boards which are further divided into Peshawar board , Swat Board etc.
> Punjab board and Sindh board are better maintained though corruption levels in KP boards are shamelessly high .
> In Pak there are 8 Fricking compulsory subjects
> the 3 sciences ( or accounting subjects and computer sciences etc) , math , eng , urdu , Pak std and Isl . Too much load in my opinion . 5 subjects are much better.
> I never want to follow a career in Urdu so having it till matriculation is useless.I can speak and understand it pretty well and that is all i need. Again the Hugh swaths of stuff you have to learn in Isl and Pak std , All these really reduce the efficiency of students for the sciences



Aha !! here till 10 standard they don't have separate books for physics chemistry and maths. . . so we call it a single subject( though we usually have 3 different teachers for each subject ) apart from that computer science is a compulsory subject. but no exam. just practical labs. and social studies also usually have three parts ( civics, history and geography in a combined book )

whats IsI ?


----------



## Durrak

baajey said:


> pakistan ne fir se apna muh kaala karwaaya........laakh laanat



We don't blame our team for it . It's a game and one has lose the match so the other can win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

baajey said:


> pakistan ne fir se apna muh kaala karwaaya........laakh laanat


This is clear disrespect. No sportsmanship  Negative rating given! Go cry now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

A.Rafay said:


> This is clear disrespect. No sportsmanship  Negative rating given! Go cry now!


and thats a clear misuse of power.

i hope its a joke.



BDforever said:


>



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

chak de INDIA said:


> and thats a clear misuse of power.
> 
> i hope its a joke.


This looks like a joke to you?? Muhn kala kerwaya? lakh lanat? these are the words used in that sentence. hope you understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> Aha !! here till 10 standard they don't have separate books for physics chemistry and maths. . . so we call it a single subject( though we usually have 3 different teachers for each subject ) apart from that computer science is a compulsory subject. but no exam. just practical labs. and social studies also usually have three parts ( civics, history and geography in a combined book )
> 
> whats IsI ?


Our Pak std in O levs in broken into Geography along with civics , economy , Industry etc in one book or Paper (we don't have a specific book but Syllabuses rather) and History (very detailed one from 1526 till Musharraf rule  ) a complete other
For matric students it is the same as you guys 

Isl is Islamiyat (don't worry it is not compulsory for non-muslims  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

@WebMaster mujhe bhi deni hai -ve rating but this useless app don't have the option


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

A.Rafay said:


> This looks like a joke to you?? Muhn kala kerwaya? lakh lanat? these are the words used in that sentence. hope you understand.



yeah i understand and i understand what happens when powers are given in wrong hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

M-48 said:


> @WebMaster mujhe bhi deni hai -ve rating but this useless app don't have the option


You either have to be a TT or in research and dev to give neg and pos ratings or a mod 
Muft me nahi aate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> @WebMaster mujhe bhi deni hai -ve rating but this useless app don't have the option


Tum nahi de sakti!  warna mera pass ab 50 se ziada negative rating hoti  

Only members within administration and think tanks can give ratings.


----------



## A.Rafay

chak de INDIA said:


> yeah i understand and i understand what happens when powers are given in wrong hands.


No power was misused. It was clearly a troll post and disrespectful.



M-48 said:


> @WebMaster then give my rank back to me please


Which rank were you having?


----------



## shiv

PAKISTAN AGAIN REMINDED US WHY THEY SUCK IN BIG GAMES !


----------



## EyanKhan

shiv said:


> PAKISTAN AGAIN REMINDED US WHY THEY SUCK IN BIG GAMES !


Shiva gee aap so jaye, ab Brahma je ke bari hai , uske bad per Vishnu sahab aain ge


----------



## Durrak

EyanKhan said:


> You either have to be a TT or in research and dev to give neg and pos ratings or a mod
> Muft me nahi aate



You two please make another thread for your educational discussion, I can't bear it anymore.Parhai ki baataon say mera mood kharab ho jata hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

A.Rafay said:


> No power was misused. It was clearly a troll post and disrespectful.



Toll post ?

LoL

i'll show you what trolling is

Pakistanis in Karachi supporting Indian team but no sedition Charges!

*Thread with no source.

*a three liner post with a pic so a post of no value.

clear violation of forum rules and a troll thread.

and check what that pro guy said

if you are so much of a follower go give'em the negative ratings.

otherwise its a clear misuse.

and this post . . isn't it trolling ?



farhan_9909 said:


> Aj Kashmiri brothers ki waja se Indian jheet gye
> 
> We might have lost the match but saved thousand's of kashmiri brothers


rate them also otherwise do not justify it in front of ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> No power was misused. It was clearly a troll post and disrespectful.
> 
> 
> Which rank were you having?



Same as yours.

Please edit my quote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

chak de INDIA said:


> Toll post ?
> 
> LoL
> 
> i'll show you what trolling is
> 
> Pakistanis in Karachi supporting Indian team but no sedition Charges!
> 
> *Thread with no source.
> 
> *a three liner post with a pic so a post of no value.
> 
> clear violation of forum rules and a troll thread.
> 
> and check what that pro guy said
> 
> if you are so much of a follower go give'em the negative ratings.
> 
> otherwise its a clear misuse.
> 
> and this post . . isn't it trolling ?


I never went to that thread, didnt read it. im reading this one.


----------



## JanjaWeed

bhai log.. match khatam ho gaya! abhi yeh tu tu mai mai bund karo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Same as yours.


You were a Research and dev?? when?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

A.Rafay said:


> I never went to that thread, didnt read it. im reading this one.



LoL

Oh Phuleez go make excuses somewhere else.

@EyanKhan sorry chhote mood off. . . i'll talk to you later.  

take care and stay blessed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> You were a Research and dev?? when?



) )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuntmaster

*ICC World Twenty20: India register comprehensive seven-wicket win over Pakistan in tournament opener*
India played comprehensive cricket to register a seven-wicket win over Pakistan in the opening Super-10 ICC World Twenty20 match. While spinner Amit Mishra claimed two wickets, Virat Kohli (36) and Suresh Raina (35) shone with the bat.

*Mirpur:* India extended their domination over Pakistan in World Cup events with a seven-wicket demolition of the arch-rivals in the Super-10 round of the World Twenty20 in Dhaka on Friday. 



Leg-spinner Amit Mishra grabbed two wickets for 22 runs in four overs as India kept Pakistan down to 130-7 after electing to field in the Group Two match at the Sher-e-Bangla stadium. (Also read: *Mishra impresses Dhoni but place not guaranteed says skipper*)

Shikhar Dhawan and Rohit Sharma then gave India a flying start with a 54-run opening stand in eight overs as Mahendra Singh Dhoni's men surpassed the modest total with nine deliveries to spare.

India slipped to 65-3 before Virat Kohli (36 not out) and Suresh Raina (35 not out) steered their team to victory with an unfinished partnership of 66 for the fourth wicket.

Pakistan, who have never beaten India in the 50-over World Cup or the World Twenty20, found runs hard to come by against the steady Indian attack led by Mishra and Ravindra Jadeja (one for 18).

Umar Akmal top-scored for Pakistan with 33 off 30 balls, but found little support at the other end as wickets fell at regular intervals on the slow pitch.

Sohaib Maqsood delighted a sell-out crowd of 25,000 by smashing 15 runs in the final over bowled by Mohammed Shami, before being run out off the last ball for a 11-ball 21.

Dhoni described the win as "fantastic" with good contributions from both batsmen and bowlers.

"There were a few dropped catches and it would have been better if we had taken them," he said. "But apart from that, it was a fantastic game. (Related: *Refreshed Dhoni looked in complete control: Gavaskar to NDTV*)

"Rohit and Dhawan gave us a good start and Kohli and Raina capitalised on that. It is good to see Raina among the runs, because with him around it gives us the firepower in the middle order."

Dhoni warned rivals that Mishra, who was included as the third spinner instead of playing an extra seamer, had yet to touch peak form.

"I think Mishra bowled 70-75 percent of what he can bowl," Dhoni said. "But we are not sure of playing three spinners every time. A lot will depend on whether there is evening dew or not."

*- Defeat 'not the end' -*

Pakistan captain Mohammad Hafeez stressed that one defeat did not signal the end of the tournament for his side.

"The pitch was a bit damp due to the dew and the ball was not coming on to the bat. We were at least 20 runs short," Hafeez said.

"Then we dropped some catches, which we can't afford in games like these.

"But there is a long way to go in this tournament and we will try to make a strong comeback."

India restricted Pakistan to 50-3 at the half-way stage of the innings, before 13 runs in the 11th over bowled by left-arm spinner Yuvraj Singh appeared to lift the pressure.

Umar Akmal and Shoaib Malik (18) produced the best partnership in the innings, adding 50 for the fourth wicket, but none of the other batsmen settled in to rescue the faltering innings.

When India batted, Dhawan hit 30 off 28 balls before his dismissal, caught at fine-leg hooking Umar Gul, trigggered a collapse in which two more wickets fell for the addition of 11 runs.

Sharma (24) played on to Saeed Ajmal, while Yuvraj was bowled by Bilawal Bhatti for one. But Kohli and Raina tamed the Pakistan bowlers with fluent strokes to see India through.

Defending champions West Indies, Australia and Bangladesh are the other three teams in the group, with the top two advancing to the semi-finals.


----------



## trident2010

It is good for India to start with the win. This group is difficult and NRR might also play crucial role.


----------



## WAR-rior

Reviewer21 said:


> Okay guys at the end of the day, here's what I say..always:
> Good night everyone


That Guy in Green is from Chicago. Hes frm Karachi and his Wife is frm Hyderabad, India. Was saying, he never miss important Indo - Pak matches as its tym he enjoy his life to fullest without caring for money. spent 3k dollors for this match.

Was saying, he dont care who win. If India Wins, his Wife is happy, if Pak wins Hes Happy. So its a Win Win situation for him.

SUCH A LUCKY GUY who can actually enjoy an Indo Pak Game without biases, expectations, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Pakistan has as much chances of defeating India in a world cup match as much as Kanjrival has chances of defeating Modi in Varanasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

amit mishra is good find for India and it was good decision of dhoni to go with three spinners

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manojb

maja aya... kudos to Indians boys for beating Pakistan on Friday and keeping up with tradition of beating Pak in worldcup..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

One win and the bhartis are getting emotional.


----------



## WAR-rior

RazPaK said:


> One win and the bhartis are getting emotional.


Dude. Its a World Cup Match. 

But what level u guyz went here on PDF and in Pakistan after the Asia Cup match was hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

Aarush said:


> still they didn't beat india in WC...........




Not talking about World Cup.


RazPaK said:


> One win and the bhartis are getting emotional.



Na re 9th Victory in World Cup 9-0 ................... khushi ke aanshu hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Really lucky man



WAR-rior said:


> That Guy in Green is from Chicago. Hes frm Karachi and his Wife is frm Hyderabad, India. Was saying, he never miss important Indo - Pak matches as its tym he enjoy his life to fullest without caring for money. spent 3k dollors for this match.
> 
> Was saying, he dont care who win. If India Wins, his Wife is happy, if Pak wins Hes Happy. So its a Win Win situation for him.
> 
> SUCH A LUCKY GUY who can actually enjoy an Indo Pak Game without biases, expectations, etc.



Bounce bounce, just keep on bouncing baby!



RazPaK said:


> One win and the bhartis are getting emotional.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

BDforever said:


>



tu barre majey le raha hai...

aane de BD ka match fir batayenge tujhe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

@Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan


----------



## agamdilawari




----------



## Thirdfront

I think lot of people here realized that karma is a bitch. Have they not gone full regard sometime ago, they would have to hide today. Never go full retard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

RazPaK said:


> One win and the bhartis are getting emotional.


----------



## RazPaK

LoL.

You bhartis got owned by us in your own country.

What is one t20 match?


----------



## punit

RazPaK said:


> LoL.
> 
> You bhartis got owned by us in your own country.
> 
> What is one t20 match?


munna ye to bas sample hai .. ABhi to 2015 ka asli world cup baki hai !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> LoL.
> 
> You bhartis got owned by us in your own country.
> 
> What is one t20 match?



It's a world cup match not some local crap asia cup


----------



## punit

farhan_9909 said:


> Aj Kashmiri brothers ki waja se Indian jheet gye
> 
> We might have lost the match but saved thousand's of kashmiri brothers



yeah keep it up. last time we ate 10,000 kashmiri babies after pakistan defeated india in Asia Cup


----------



## RazPaK

Indians going to lose t20 cup anyways.


----------



## punit

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again



Aaiye Intejar AApka  Mithai khilao pakistan to jeet hi gaya !!



RazPaK said:


> Indians going to lose t20 cup anyways.



thats specialty of pakistan ..... Asia Cup bhul gaye!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

RazPaK said:


> LoL.
> 
> You bhartis got owned by us in your own country.
> 
> What is one t20 match?


Remember sehwag 309 in multan


----------



## baajey

A.Rafay said:


> This is clear disrespect. No sportsmanship  Negative rating given! Go cry now!


main to pakistan ko support kar raha tha......
pehley pakistan ko support karne ke liye kashmiriyon ko university se nikal diya gaya aur ab mujhe negative rating !!!!!
uthaalo bhagwaan ....mujhe nahi.....rafay ko bhi nahi.....iss negative rating ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

We won so easily yesterday, I actually started feeling bad for the Pakistani fans and cricketers.

Anyway, you need heart to win world cup Indo-Pak matches, which Pakistanis don't seem to have yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

congrats India - T20 is a game of 6s and 4s and Dhoni's strategy of putting players on the boundry worked perfectly. he allowed PK to get singles and 2's. PK was out-classed once again by Dhoni.!!!
India has the best batting line-up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## baajey

nick_indian said:


> We won so easily yesterday, I actually started feeling bad for the Pakistani fans and cricketers.
> 
> Anyway, you need heart to win world cup Indo-Pak matches, which Pakistanis don't seem to have yet.


shahid afridi has so much heart that the rest of pakistan dont need to have it


----------



## halupridol

match me maza nai aaya....
we won comfortably,,,,
humare bowlers toh itne acche nai hai,,,,phir bhi Pakistani team zyada runs nai kar pai...
we have a much balanced n evolved side thn Pakistan...
Btw.....world cup stats,,,9-0,,,,burnn baby burrrnnnn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

nick_indian said:


> We won so easily yesterday, I actually started feeling bad for the Pakistani fans and cricketers.
> 
> Anyway, you need heart to win world cup Indo-Pak matches, which Pakistanis don't seem to have yet.



Was a boring match actually.

You never felt the tension as if the result was in doubt.

So the trend of India beating Pakistan in World cups continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baajey

Ravi Nair said:


> Was a boring match actually.
> 
> You never felt the tension as if the result was in doubt.
> 
> So the trend of India beating Pakistan in World cups continue.


the only scare was when 3 wickets fell in quick succession

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

baajey said:


> the only scare was when 3 wickets fell in quick succession


Naa i hve not scare too much. dhoni was there he is a best finisher we have


----------



## baajey

NKVD said:


> Naa i hve not scare too much. dhoni was there he is a best finisher we have


ohhh cummmon.....he doesnt have the heart n guts like lalalalalalala.....


----------



## RazPaK

1 small victory and that too given as charity to Indians, and the bhartis start chest thumping. How typical.


----------



## majesticpankaj

RazPaK said:


> 1 small victory and that too given as charity to Indians, and the bhartis start chest thumping. How typical.


Chaudhary sahab aap toh na kudo....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RazPaK said:


> 1 small victory and that too given as charity to Indians, and the bhartis start chest thumping. How typical.



Another defeat and that too again in a world cup and our Pakeestani friends start burning with jealousy. How typical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> 1 small victory and that too given as charity to Indians, and the bhartis start chest thumping. How typical.


u r the funniest in entire PDF....hats off to u sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

RazPaK said:


> 1 small victory and that too given as charity to Indians, and the bhartis start chest thumping. How typical.



World cup me India se jeetne ki aukad nahi and charity ki baat karte ho ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Janmejay

Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india
> 
> it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..
> 
> Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....
> 
> shame on india


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Storify: India maul Pakistan in opening match of the T-20 World Cup | The UnReal Times

*


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I think Pakistanis should beg "brother Hashmi Amla" to bat for their side in India vs Pak matches for the sake of Ummah

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## shiv

agli baar namaaz ke time thoda zor lagana


----------



## RazPaK

Hilarious. Indians expelling and charging students with treason over a non-world cup match, and now they are gloating.

  


BooM BooM bhartis.


----------



## shiv

now pakistan gonna break by their own logic  since they themselves had forseen india's break up after asia cup


----------



## RazPaK

Look at the bharti fan's faces.


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Hilarious. Indians expelling and charging students with treason over a non-world cup match, and now they are gloating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BooM BooM bhartis.


abey kuch toh sharam kar
harne ke baad bhi muh utha kar chala aaya phir se

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

RazPaK said:


> Hilarious. Indians expelling and charging students with treason over a non-world cup match, and now they are gloating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BooM BooM bhartis.


AREI yr haar paach nahi rahi hai kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

45'22' said:


> abey kuch toh sharam kar
> harne ke baad bhi muh utha kar chala aaya phir se



Aise kaise bol diya tune ? 

thuk ke chatne wali baat to joke thi be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## majesticpankaj

Woh kehte hai na... thuk ker chatana... kyun Chaudhary sahab... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

chak de INDIA said:


> Aise kaise bol diya tune ?
> 
> thuk ke chatne wali baat to joke thi be.


chaudhary sahab ko sharam nahi aati
thuk ke chatna aadat ho gayi ab unki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

45'22' said:


> abey kuch toh sharam kar
> harne ke baad bhi muh utha kar chala aaya phir se


bhai ji iska kehne ka matlab hai

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 45'22'

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai ji iska kehne ka matlab hai



sahi hai dutt sahab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

45'22' said:


> chaudhary sahab ko sharam nahi aati
> thuk ke chatna aadat ho gayi ab unki

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

RazPaK said:


> Look at the bharti fan's faces.


we have many videos too show you like these never the less do you even know how many times we won the asia cup


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> lol at you indians.
> 
> 
> Humari team ne apke ghar aa ke maa bhen kaardi, aur tum saalay ek t-20 match main tasaali dhoond re ho.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad for the tuk. I spit on your bhartis.


yaar,besharmi ki bhi hadd hoti hai

jakar chullu bhar pani mein dubb marr
usse bach jaye toh zahar kha kar pankhe se latak ja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> lol at you indians.
> 
> 
> Humari team ne apke ghar aa ke maa bhen kaardi, aur tum saalay ek t-20 match main tasaali dhoond re ho.
> 
> 
> 
> And for the tuk. I spit on your bhartis. Jao chaat lo.



sorry hum aapke ghar nahi aa sakte

it is blacklisted by ICC

 

BUTTHURT PAKISTANI RETURNS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## majesticpankaj

RazPaK said:


> lol at you indians.
> 
> 
> Humari team ne apke ghar aa ke maa bhen kaardi, aur tum saalay ek t-20 match main tasaali dhoond re ho.
> 
> 
> 
> And for the tuk. I spit on your bhartis. Jao chaat lo.



Chaudhary sahab ... aapko toh aaddat hai thuk ker chatne ki... kya bol rahe the

Jo apni baat ka nahi woh apne baap ka nahi... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> lol at you indians.
> 
> 
> Humari team ne apke ghar aa ke maa bhen kaardi, aur tum saalay ek t-20 match main tasaali dhoond re ho.
> 
> 
> 
> And for the tuk. I spit on your bhartis. Jao chaat lo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

majesticpankaj said:


> Chaudhary sahab ... aapko toh aaddat hai thuk ker chatne ki... kya bol rahe the
> 
> Jo apni baat ka nahi woh apne baap ka nahi... lol


@RazPaK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

majesticpankaj said:


> Chaudhary sahab ... aapko toh aaddat hai thuk ker chatne ki... kya bol rahe the
> 
> Jo apni baat ka nahi woh apne baap ka nahi... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

Seems the Indians Mauled Pakistanis as badly as bad as 1971 that too in Bangladesh.

This time we took no prisoners. That's right, I went there 

I am off before Pakistanis kick my *** 






@RazPaK 

I see you are kicking Bharati butt as usual.

how has it been?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> Yaar tumari bheno ne mujay email kar kar wapis anay ke bola hain to isliay agaya. Itni takleef?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> Yaar tumari bheno ne mujay email kar kar wapis anay ke bola hain to isliay agaya. Itni takleef?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> Indians got raped in their own country and then again in Bangladesh. Poor bhartis can only find solace in one t-20 match. One that was gifted to them by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Oy bhartis, apni aquaat dekh lo.


----------



## Chronos

For god's sake stop emoticon spamming.

It burns my eyes.

BURNS!


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> Yaar tumari bheno ne mujay email kar kar wapis anay ke bola hain to isliay agaya. Itni takleef?


tumhari maaoo ne hamein pm karke bheja ki @RazPaK ko jaldi se ghar bhej do....bahut saare bartan dhone ko bache hai.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

baajey said:


> tumhari maaoo ne hamein pm karke bheja ki @RazPaK ko jaldi se ghar bhej do....bahut saare bartan dhone ko bache hai.....



Tameez se baat kar haram zaade. Main mazak aur shugal laga run. Bheech mein maa ko lekar anay ki zaroorat ney hain.

My reference to bheno/sisters was to the girls on this site.

Bakwas karni hain to mujay na quote kar.


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> Tameez se baat kar haram zaade. Main mazak aur shugal laga run. Bheech mein maa ko lekar anay ki zaroorat ney hain.
> 
> My reference to bheno/sisters was to the girls on this site.
> 
> Bakwas karni hain to mujay na quote kar.


buraaa na maan razzzy , we bhartis love you!


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> Tameez se baat kar haram zaade. Main mazak aur shugal laga run. Bheech mein maa ko lekar anay ki zaroorat ney hain.
> 
> My reference to bheno/sisters was to the girls on this site.
> 
> Bakwas karni hain to mujay na quote kar.


bc ...behno kobeech me laane ke liye kisne kahaa tha......mazaak samjhte nahi to mazaak kiya bhi mat kar....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> Indians got raped in their own country and then again in Bangladesh. Poor bhartis can only find solace in one t-20 match. One that was gifted to them by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Tu toh begairat hain. Ja dafaa ho. Ainda mujay na quote kaarna.



When you can't handle the sh!t . . do not start it at the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> Tameez se baat kar haram zaade. Main mazak aur shugal laga run. Bheech mein maa ko lekar anay ki zaroorat ney hain.
> 
> My reference to bheno/sisters was to the girls on this site.
> 
> Bakwas karni hain to mujay na quote kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RazPaK

@Aeronaut 


You guys tie both hands behind my back and let these bhartis have a free hand. What kind of justice is this?

All I need from you fools is protection of free speech.


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> 
> You guys tie both hands behind my back and let these bhartis have a free hand. What kind of justice is this?
> 
> All I need from you fools is protection of free speech.


In last week loads of Indians got banned. Stop your non sense....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

I wish @RazPaK would stop typing in Hindi/Urdu so I can enjoy his comebacks more.

:/


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> Tu toh begairat hain. Ja dafaa ho. Ainda mujay na quote kaarna.
> 
> Aur teri mainay bhen ko kya kiya hain ke mujay yeh gaali de re ho?


aapki ammi ko thodi naa bola tha.....senior female members......
aur haan quote honey me itni dikkat hai to sir jee mujhe bhi quote na kare.....shukriya


----------



## danger007

RazPaK said:


> lol at you indians.
> 
> 
> Humari team ne apke ghar aa ke maa bhen kaardi, aur tum saalay ek t-20 match main tasaali dhoond re ho.
> 
> 
> 
> And for the tuk. I spit on your bhartis. Jao chaat lo.


@WebMaster isn't this more than trolling and insulting bringing mothers and sisters..using abusing language. ... yet you guys don't mind his foul language. ... pretty insane. .. how many times you guys will give excuses. ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

danger007 said:


> @WebMaster isn't this more than trolling and insulting bringing mothers and sisters..using abusing language. ... yet you guys don't mind his foul language. ... pretty insane. .. how many times you guys will give excuses. ...


 
How to tell an internet macho man - look at that raz poster. starts abuse, when returned starts crying and calling on his admin friends. In pakistan its called ''victory''. Remember operation gibraltor, and then the ''defence of pakistan day'' ''victory''?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## danger007

notsuperstitious said:


> How to tell an internet macho man - look at that raz poster. starts abuse, when returned starts crying and calling on his admin friends. In pakistan its called ''victory''. Remember operation gibraltor, and then the ''defence of pakistan day'' ''victory''?


well it is only possible if admins is on your side and a friend of you... so called pdf rules is not applicable to specific people. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

danger007 said:


> well it is only possible if admins is on your side and a friend of you... so called pdf rules is not applicable to specific people. ..



That's funny you bharti cry baby.

I have the record of most bans on this forum.

They told me not to engage you bhartis. So I am trying not to.

You sensitive pricks knew how it was back in 2010. You have no reason to cry.

If they give me freedom of speech, I will tear you bhartis.


Anyways I'm done with the thread. You bhartis can circle jerk to your single win in one t-20 match against us.

Rondus.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> That's funny you bharti cry baby.
> 
> I have the record of most bans on this forum.
> 
> They told me not to engage you bhartis. So I am trying not to.
> 
> You sensitive pricks knew how it was back in 2010. You have no reason to cry.
> 
> If they give me freedom of speech, I will tear you bhartis.
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm done with the thread. You bhartis can circle jerk to your single win in one t-20 match against us.
> 
> Rondus.



Ok go back to you concentration Camp . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

chak de INDIA said:


> Ok go back to you concentration Camp . .



Who are you?

Do I know you?


----------



## baajey



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

RazPaK said:


> That's funny you bharti cry baby.
> 
> I have the record of most bans on this forum.
> 
> They told me not to engage you bhartis. So I am trying not to.
> 
> You sensitive pricks knew how it was back in 2010. You have no reason to cry.
> 
> If they give me freedom of speech, I will tear you bhartis.
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm done with the thread. You bhartis can circle jerk to your single win in one t-20 match against us.
> 
> Rondus.


yet you didn't changed a bit.. do you feel proud of that record... you get banned most because your abusive language and trolling. .. mods and admins are in favour of you... that is why you can still come back... no permanent ban .... if some other member repeats rules violation. .. he could get permanent ban... but that rule not applicable to you... lol I am much more aggressive than what ever you are. .. I have the ability to counter you back.... but I don't want to degrade to your level....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Aray kya lafda hai bhai log? match abhi tak katham nahi huva kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

chak de INDIA said:


> Ok go back to you concentration Camp . .


you are rawwwwwwww...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

danger007 said:


> yet you didn't changed a bit.. do you feel proud of that record... you get banned most because your abusive language and trolling. .. mods and admins are in favour of you... that is why you can still come back... no permanent ban .... if some other member repeats rules violation. .. he could get permanent ban... but that rule not applicable to you... lol I am much more aggressive than what ever you are. .. I have the ability to counter you back.... but I don't want to degrade to your level....


dont blame the mods, they have better things to do rather than wasting their time on censoring one self obsessed person.
btw guys, the match has ended.....india won....and best of luck to pakistan n india for the rest of their matches.
@mods please close the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

danger007 said:


> yet you didn't changed a bit.. do you feel proud of that record... you get banned most because your abusive language and trolling. .. mods and admins are in favour of you... that is why you can still come back... no permanent ban .... if some other member repeats rules violation. .. he could get permanent ban... but that rule not applicable to you... lol I am much more aggressive than what ever you are. .. I have the ability to counter you back.... but I don't want to degrade to your level....



The reason I am not perma banned is because I don't come on the site with fake id's like you bharti trolls. I have a real life. And you can't counter me in real life, or the internet because I would have you laid out in either case. Continue crying to the mods. You bhartis are seeing the reformed Razpak.


----------



## danger007

baajey said:


> dont blame the mods, they have better things to do rather than wasting their time on censoring one self obsessed person.
> btw guys, the match has ended.....india won....and best of luck to pakistan n india for the rest of their matches.
> @mods please close the thread.


he is bringing sisters and mothers here... so I responded back...



RazPaK said:


> The reason I am not perma banned is because I don't come on the site with fake id's like you bharti trolls. I have a real life. And you can't counter me in real life, or the internet because I would have you laid out in either case. Continue crying to the mods. You bhartis are seeing the reformed Razpak.


lame excuse... pakiii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

danger007 said:


> he is bringing sisters and mothers here... so I responded back...


yeah i dis the same thing man, n he attacked as if maine uske g@@nd me agarbatti jalaa di ho.....upar se bolta mazaak kar rahaa hoon.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Hindustani yahaan aa kar bakwas kar kay chup jaatay hain. You beggars come on this Pakistani site abuse, and they play victims.
> 
> 
> If I had a free hand you trolls would get a proper response.
> 
> Playing victim is not working for you fools since you attack in packs of 12 and then cry foul when a single Pakistani gives you a response.
> 
> 
> Cry harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

RazPaK said:


> lol at you indians.
> 
> 
> Humari team ne apke ghar aa ke maa bhen kaardi, aur tum saalay ek t-20 match main tasaali dhoond re ho.
> 
> 
> 
> And for the tuk. I spit on your bhartis. Jao chaat lo.



wahi to baat hai .. thuk ke khud chat bhi rahe ho !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Indians: Small hearts and small brains


----------



## danger007

punit said:


> wahi to baat hai .. thuk ke khud chat bhi rahe ho !!


loosing senses... please donate burnol to him..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Indians: Small hearts and small brains


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Hindustani yahaan aa kar bakwas kar kay chup jaatay hain. You beggars come on this Pakistani site abuse, and then play victims.
> 
> 
> If I had a free hand you trolls would get a proper response.
> 
> Playing victim is not working for you fools since you attack in packs of 12 and then cry foul when a single Pakistani gives you a response.
> 
> 
> Cry harder.


no one is crying but you
usne ek response diya toh tu rone laga

agar comment bardasht nahi hota toh comment kiya bhi na kar
ungli karne ki ek limit hoti hai,tu line cross karega toh sab karenge

aur free hand ki baat na kar
Indians ussi liye ban hote hain yahan.............free hand na hota,toh teri bakwas ainvayi koi nahi sunta
tujhe toh mods ko shukriya bolna chahiye

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## punit

@*Imran Khan kaha ho aap!!!*


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> Hindustani yahaan aa kar bakwas kar kay chup jaatay hain. You* beggars *come on this Pakistani site abuse, and then play victims.


khud ki kamzori doosrey pe na phek. ye pakistani site hai, bahut achchhi baat hai...we appreciate pakistani ingenuity.
par tu kaun hota hai hamein is site se rokne waala ??? jis din mods bolenge indians not allowed us din dekhi jaegi.



RazPaK said:


> If I had a free hand you trolls would get a proper response.


tera free hand aur tera response tujh jaisa hi ghatiya aur gira hua hoga, isiliye tujhe free hand nahi diya jaa raha....


RazPaK said:


> Playing victim is not working for you fools since you attack in *packs of 12* and then cry foul when a single Pakistani gives you a response.


problem ye hai ki tujhe teri 12 waali team to milegi nahi kyun ki tujh jaisa beghairat to bas tu hi hai......



RazPaK said:


> Cry harder.


hamari team jeeti hai.....tu rou.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Hindutva trolls working in unison.
> 
> One t20 match won and they are feeling brave.
> 
> The facts of the matter are that our Pakistani team came to India. Raped Indian team in India. Made Indians cry in India. Made Indians curse their Indian team.
> 
> Then we came in Bangladesh. Raped India once more. Made Indians cry. Made Indians put Kashmiri kids on trial for treason. Made Indians expel Kashmiri students. Made Indians cry some more.





Try this for Instant relieve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Hindutva trolls working in unison.
> 
> One t20 match won and they are feeling brave.
> 
> The facts of the matter are that our Pakistani team came to India. Raped Indian team in India. Made Indians cry in India. Made Indians curse their Indian team.
> 
> Then we came in Bangladesh. Raped India once more. Made Indians cry. Made Indians put Kashmiri kids on trial for treason. Made Indians expel Kashmiri students. Made Indians cry some more.


unison lol
jab asia cup tum log jeete they,tab tu akele aaya tha ya jhund mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carl Johnson

LOL A 2-1 series win is not called rape but a 9-0 record in world cups surely is

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

@Indians finding comfort in one match that we donated to them.


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> @Indians finding comfort in one match that we donated to them.


bheek mein mila hua desh hai tumhara aur tu donate karega

ja ab so jaa,bahut ro liya


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> Hindutva trolls working in unison.
> 
> One t20 match won and they are feeling brave.
> 
> The facts of the matter are that our Pakistani team came to India. Raped Indian team in India. Made Indians cry in India. Made Indians curse their Indian team.
> 
> Then we came in Bangladesh. Raped India once more. Made Indians cry. Made Indians put Kashmiri kids on trial for treason. Made Indians expel Kashmiri students. Made Indians cry some more.


abey isme religion kahaan se aa gaya......main agar bolu ki teri umaah ki lag gayi kal , tab bhi tu  karega ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> @Indians finding comfort in one match that we donated to them.



try this with Aloe vera


----------



## baajey

45'22' said:


> bheek mein mila hua desh hai tumhara aur tu donate karega
> 
> ja ab so jaa,bahut ro liya


bhai uske country pe mat jao.....us shameless ke liye iski poori country ko badnaam na karo.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Seems like you are forgetting the rape in the t20 sessions, bharti.


4 out of 5 wins in favour of India,****


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Indians should thank us for the match we donated to them, but instead they are chest thumpng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we raped you guys in your own country you weren't so excited..



Achhha try this. . hath bhi nahi lagana padega


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> Indians should thank us for the match we donated to them, but instead they are chest thumpng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we raped you guys in your own country you weren't so excited..


abey teri har baat rape pe shuru aur rape pe khatam kyun hota hai ????
tujhe rape se itna lagaao hai kya ???


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Indians should thank us for the match we donated to them, but instead they are chest thumpng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we raped you guys in your own country you weren't so excited..


2 paisa kamane ki aukaat nahi
IPL mein khelne ke liye daudte rehte hain

big 3 ka naam sunte hi ron aa jata hai,aur ye donate karennge match

bhikhari,aukkat mein raho,samjhe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

chak de INDIA said:


> Achhha try this. . hath bhi nahi lagana padega



Yeah right bharti...


----------



## xTra

RazPaK said:


> @Indians finding comfort in one match that we donated to them.



*THOOK KE CHATNE WALO SE MEIN BAAT NAHI KARTA.*


----------



## RazPaK

45'22' said:


> 2 paisa kamane ki aukaat nahi
> IPL mein khelne ke liye daudte rehte hain
> 
> big 3 ka naam sunte hi ron aa jata hai,aur ye donate karennge match
> 
> bhikhari,aukkat mein raho,samjhe



Oy teri big 3 ki **** toki ney ti humnay?

Khush faami apne paas rakh.


----------



## baajey

45'22' said:


> 2 paisa kamane ki aukaat nahi
> IPL mein khelne ke liye daudte rehte hain
> 
> big 3 ka naam sunte hi ron aa jata hai,aur ye donate karennge match
> 
> bhikhari,aukkat mein raho,samjhe


ab tak to suicide bombers donate kar rahe the......match donate kab se karne lage ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Yeah right bharti...



Achha small pouch le le

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Yeah right bharti...


even better
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Ayush



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carl Johnson

RazPaK said:


> Seems like you are forgetting the rape in the t20 sessions, bharti.


Seems like you are forgetting the rape in the last champions trophy and all world cups,****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

chak de INDIA said:


> Achha small pouch le le








lol @ caption


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Oy teri big 3 ki **** toki ney ti humnay?
> 
> Khush faami apne paas rakh.


ro le beta ro le
aakhir ussi big3 ke talwe chat rahe ho games ke liye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Yendians getting happy over 1 t20 match. Bwhahahahaha


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> lol @ caption

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> lol @ caption








Kal ke baad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baajey

Carl Johnson said:


> Seems like you are forgetting the rape in the last champions trophy and all world cups,****


this guy forgets a lot......abuses a lot....n mentions rape a lot.....childhood issues i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carl Johnson

Bechare **** iss bar semi final mein bhi nahin pahunchenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Yendians will not win world cup. They got lucky in toss and have their umpires not give outs.

Pathetic Yendians.


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Yendians will not win world cup. They got lucky in toss and have their umpires not give outs.
> 
> Pathetic Yendians.


khudki toh qualify karne ki aukaat nahi
zim jaise team se harte ho aur comment Indian team per

itna sa hai tu,aur baatein dekh apni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carl Johnson

Ye razpak baaten to itni bari bari karta hai if mods allow i will tear apart the indians blah blah . jhant barabar nahin hai yeh . Bechare ko kaisa rulayaa tha 2007 ke final mein . Still hasn't recovered from that shock

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Yendians will not win world cup. They got lucky in toss and have their umpires not give outs.
> 
> Pathetic Yendians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Indians are sub standard cricket players. LOL


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Indians are sub standard cricket players. LOL


you guys arent even sub standard

even somalia plays better than ur team


----------



## Carl Johnson

RazPaK said:


> Indians are sub standard cricket players. LOL


Even our sub standard cricketers are good enough to whop pak's a$s again and again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> Yendians will not win world cup. They got lucky in toss and have their umpires not give outs.
> 
> Pathetic Yendians.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 45'22'

need to go,bye guys
aaj isko iski aukaat dikha dena

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Indians are sub standard cricket players. LOL





RazPaK said:


> Indians are sub standard cricket players. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> Indians happy over 1 t 20 match. LOL
> 
> 
> when we made dhoni and kohli cry, you assholes were in utter shock. ROFL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> Indians happy over 1 t 20 match. LOL
> 
> 
> when we made dhoni and kohli cry, you assholes were in utter shock. ROFL


Dont abuse razzy , trolling is fun unless you dont include abuses


----------



## RazPaK

$elf said:


> Dont abuse razzy , trolling is fun unless you dont include abuses



It is me vs 37 of your countrymen. Tell them to be decent and then I will be too.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> It is me vs 37 of your countrymen. Tell them to be decent and then I will be too.



Ro mat ab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> It is me vs 37 of your countrymen. Tell them to be decent and then I will be too.


sure 

pehlaa laley di shaan to dekhi jaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carl Johnson

RazPaK said:


> Indians happy over 1 t 20 match. LOL
> 
> 
> when we made *dhoni and kohli cry*, you assholes were in utter shock. ROFL


Like This

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> Gaan ****
> Tumaray jaab ro rey te, tu hum Pakistanio se hamdardi maang re teh.


sure* , hum* tumhe *dard* denge


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> It is me vs 37 of your countrymen. Tell them to be decent and then I will be too.


you started with abusing and rape comments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> *Gaan *****
> Tumaray jaab ro rey te, tu hum Pakistanio se hamdardi maang re teh.








Gan*** kon ? wo right upper corner wala kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> Gaan ****
> Tumaray jaab ro rey te, tu hum Pakistanio se hamdardi maang re teh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alisha rizvi

thats bad :\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> Indians ki paat gaye. They win 1 t20 match, but they know we Pakistanis are superior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Indians ki paat gaye. They win 1 t20 match, but they know we Pakistanis are superior.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Indians ki paat gaye. They win 1 t20 match, but they know we Pakistanis are superior.


abey paat gayi na phat gayi hota hai 

1 t20..........beta jakar records check karle
superior...........lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Who have more wins against each other?

India or Pakistan?



LoL you bhartis know the truth.


----------



## 45'22'

alisha rizvi said:


> thats bad :\


welcome to pdf madam  



RazPaK said:


> Who have more wins against each other?
> 
> India or Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> LoL you bhartis know the truth.


you have won the battles and we have won the wars
and you know which one is more important

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Who have more wins against each other?
> 
> India or Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> LoL you bhartis know the truth.



Ale ale ale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

RazPaK said:


> Seems like you are forgetting the rape in the t20 sessions, bharti.


 t20 series was draw (1-1) .. chasme ka number check karbao myan!!


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> Who have more wins against each other?
> 
> India or Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> LoL you bhartis know the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

chak de INDIA said:


> Ale ale ale









  

Chehra check kar iska.


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> Who have more wins against each other?
> 
> India or Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> LoL you bhartis know the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> Who have more wins against each other?
> 
> India or Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> LoL you bhartis know the truth.


of course its pakistan. needless to say u had a better team then......then.....then......
not now.
baazi abhi palat chuki hai meri jaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alisha rizvi

45'22' said:


> welcome to pdf madam
> 
> 
> you have won the battles and we have won the wars
> and you know which one is more important


thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Chehra check kar iska.



ale ale ale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> Chehra check kar iska.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

alisha rizvi said:


> thanks


your welcome


----------



## punit

RazPaK said:


> Yendians will not win world cup. They got lucky in toss and have their umpires not give outs.
> 
> Pathetic Yendians.



ab aaya na apne aukat me ...... pakistan ki haar me CIA, MOSSAD, GRAMIN BANK, RAW Sabka haath hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Chehra check kar iska.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

Yendians so pathetic. Calling back retired players only to lose the t20 world cup.

Jokers.


----------



## alisha rizvi

45'22' said:


> your welcome


whats up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> Yendians so pathetic. Calling back retired players only to lose the t20 world cup.
> 
> Jokers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

RazPaK said:


> Yendians so pathetic. Calling back retired players only to lose the t20 world cup.
> 
> Jokers.



chuup karrr aur show dekh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

ise kahte hai Asli dhulai 

Indian cricket team in Pakistan in 2003–04 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> Yendians so pathetic. Calling back retired players only to lose the t20 world cup.
> 
> Jokers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

alisha rizvi said:


> whats up


just kidding with one of your brothers @RazPaK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alisha rizvi

45'22' said:


>


v funny ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

alisha rizvi said:


> thanks


hey miss sup ?

welcome to PDF

INDIA WON, CHAKDE PHATTEEE


----------



## punit

RazPaK said:


> Yendians so pathetic. Calling back retired players only to lose the t20 world cup.
> 
> Jokers.



aise to Afridi 4 baar retired ho chuka hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

alisha rizvi said:


> v funny ..


you will be hating me right now 

dont mind...............ye hamara roz ka kaam hai 

so,where are you from


----------



## alisha rizvi

45'22' said:


> just kidding with one of your brothers @RazPaK


ahahaha.. i dont have any bro 



45'22' said:


> you will be hating me right now
> 
> dont mind...............ye hamara roz ka kaam hai
> 
> so,where are you from


pakistan ofcourse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

chacha @Zarvan nahi dikh rahe hai aaj !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

alisha rizvi said:


> ahahaha.. i dont have any bro
> 
> 
> pakistan ofcourse




i meant whether karachi,islamabad,lahore???


----------



## $elf

alisha rizvi said:


> ahahaha.. i dont have any bro
> 
> 
> pakistan ofcourse


You're so gorgeous


----------



## 45'22'

$elf said:


> You're so gorgeous


chal be thraki,chance mat maar
bachi hai woh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

45'22' said:


> you will be hating me right now
> 
> dont mind...............ye hamara roz ka kaam hai
> 
> so,where are you from



dinner khane ke baad .. desert kha rahe hai samjho

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

punit said:


> dinner khane ke baad .. desert kha rahe hai samjho


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

45'22' said:


>



Bhag gaye chaudhari bhaiyya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhag gaye chaudhari bhaiyya


apni thuk chat rahe they,pet bhar gaya hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhag gaye chaudhari bhaiyya


 bhai baat kuch yoon hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

45'22' said:


> apni thuk chat rahe they,pet bhar gaya hoga



Or isi ke sath pages ki century puri hui

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

45'22' said:


> apni thuk chat rahe they,pet bhar gaya hoga


no sirji asal baat hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nav84

Where is Fuss fuss Afridi now?? Overrated player overrated team!!!


----------



## Durrak

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhag gaye chaudhari bhaiyya



He is not a kid have more important things to do except surfing


----------



## Durrak

GURU DUTT said:


> no sirji asal baat hai



Same picture twice,don't you have anything more interesting


----------



## Durrak

45'22' said:


> apni thuk chat rahe they,pet bhar gaya hoga



Such an inappropriate way of dealing arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

M-48 said:


> H*e is not a kid* have more important things to do except surfing


He is not a grown up either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

M-48 said:


> Such an inappropriate way of dealing arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

M-48 said:


> Such an inappropriate way of dealing arguments.



He got a taste of his own medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baajey

M-48 said:


> He is not a kid have more important things to do except surfing


bhai saahab hamaarey yahaan to weekend ki chhuttiyaan chal rahi hai.....aapke pakistan me to friday n saturday chhuttiyaan hoti hogi na ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

baajey said:


> bhai saahab hamaarey yahaan to weekend ki chhuttiyaan chal rahi hai.....aapke pakistan me to friday n saturday chhuttiyaan hoti hogi na ???


woh behen ji hain bhai sahab nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A Town

RazPaK said:


> Yendians so pathetic. Calling back retired players only to lose the t20 world cup.
> 
> Jokers.


Archer boy is cricket expert...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

45'22' said:


> woh behen ji hain bhai sahab nahi


thanks for clarifying ......M48 ko maine male 48 years samajha ....sorry mistake ho gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

M-48 said:


> Same picture twice,don't you have anything more interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## punit

Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india
> 
> it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..
> 
> Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....
> 
> shame on india



Aisi massomiyat pe .. kaun mar na jaye Ae Khuda !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## majesticpankaj

RazPaK said:


> Yaar tumari bheno ne mujay email kar kar wapis anay ke bola hain to isliay agaya. Itni takleef?



chaudhary sahab...but acchha nahi lagta aise thuk ker chatna... i hopw u liked the taste..yukkkk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

majesticpankaj said:


> chaudhary sahab...but acchha nahi lagta aise thuk ker chatna... i hopw u liked the taste..yukkkk



What he did is his business. Keep repeating what he said in extreme is not ethically right.

And Btw he just respected others concern for him.


----------



## Durrak

GURU DUTT said:


>



Repeated. Anything else,something new?


----------



## Durrak

chak de INDIA said:


> He is not a grown up either.



How can a kid decide it?


----------



## GURU DUTT

M-48 said:


> Repeated. Anything else,something new?


Reporter To Sunny Leone:
How U Feel After Doing Ragini MMS 2...??? 
Sunny:- I Feel Like Doing B.com After Completion Of My C.A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

M-48 said:


> How can a kid decide it?



By judging his behaviour . .


----------



## Durrak

baajey said:


> bhai saahab hamaarey yahaan to weekend ki chhuttiyaan chal rahi hai.....aapke pakistan me to friday n saturday chhuttiyaan hoti hogi na ???



No it is same like your.. Saturday and Sunday..


----------



## Durrak

chak de INDIA said:


> By judging his behaviour . .



Are you a judge here?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

M-48 said:


> Are you a judge here?



No, but i'm smart enough to be a judge


----------



## Durrak

.


----------



## majesticpankaj

*On the day of clash with India, Pakistani team skips training to watch Ragini MMS 2*

*Mirpur. On the day of much talked about Indo-Pak clash in World T20, Pakistani cricket team decided to skip the crucial training session to watch matinee show of Ragini MMS 2.

Pakistani team’s irresponsible act has created a furor back in their country. Many are calling it even more shameful than their act of August 2013 when three of team players were caught watching vulgar dance show before Zimbabwe departure.




Hard to ignore

However, a section of Pakistan’s alleged Government is blaming India for releasing such a raunchy movie on the day of India-Pakistan match.

“It’s an Indian conspiracy to distract our innocent cricketers. India understands the nature of Pakistani players very well, and they knew it that it would be extremely tough for our players to miss a movie starring Sunny Leone. So, they intentionally coincided the movie release date with the match date,” blamed ISI chief Looney Pasha.

Looney Pasha further claimed that India resorted to such cheap tricks because Pakistani cricketers were no longer into match-fixing.

“Because we won the match in Asia Cup,” Pasha gave the proof of non-involvement of Pakistani cricketers in match-fixing.

“It is quite possible that RAW is behind all this,” he further added.

While Pakistani establishment is asking for a probe, Pakistani cricketers appeared to be very happy with their decision.

“Insha’ Allah boys enjoyed the show. We danced, we yelled, we whistled; it was a real stress buster before such an important match,” Pakistani skipper Mohammed Hafeez told Faking News.

Reportedly, one of the many reasons of this outing was to unite the team players and make afriendly environment in the dressing room.

“There are only few things that unite them all, and Sunny Leone is one of them,” quipped Pakistani team manager.

Team management has denied the possibility of any negative impact on today’s match.

“Although the Sunny Leone part of the movie was good, which obviously helped our players to relax, the horror part was disappointing and avoidable. It was not one of those regular Sunny Leone movies our boys love to watch,” coach Moin Khan reviewed the movie.

On the day of clash with India, Pakistani team skips training to watch Ragini MMS 2 | Faking News
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

chak de INDIA said:


> No, but i'm smart enough to be a judge



Okay but you could be a judge,but decent argument will be appreciated.Nothing more to say it's upto you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

M-48 said:


> Okay but you could be a judge,but decent argument will be appreciated.Nothing more to say it's upto you..



When in rome do as the romans do.

alpha, janbaaz, Faujhistorian, Azlan haider, Rampange, Leader and many other people are there to judge my decency.

i got involved only when he brought in the sisters and mothers otherwise he is too low as per my own standards to be engaged in any debate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

M-48 said:


> Okay but you could be a judge,but decent argument will be appreciated.Nothing more to say it's upto you..


ohh chachi.........maaf kar do bache ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

45'22' said:


> ohh chachi.........maaf kar do bache ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

chak de INDIA said:


> When in rome do as the romans do.
> 
> alpha, janbaaz, Faujhistorian, Azlan haider, Rampange, Leader and many other people are there to judge my decency.
> 
> i got involved only when he brought in the sisters and mothers otherwise he is too low as per my own standards to be engaged in any debate



Already said upto you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

RazPaK said:


> Indians should thank us for the match we donated to them, but instead they are chest thumpng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we raped you guys in your own country you weren't so excited..



lol lol.... Indian team kicked lot of azzez .... incompetent pak team lost....


----------



## $elf

danger007 said:


> lol lol.... Indian team kicked lot of azzez .... incompetent pak team lost....


arrehh tu phir kyu usse invite ker raha hai


----------



## danger007

RazPaK said:


> Indians happy over 1 t 20 match. LOL
> 
> 
> when we made dhoni and kohli cry, you assholes were in utter shock. ROFL


men in blue kicked green in last world cup..... some body forgot about it. ..


----------



## mehboobkz

Each team will have 4 games to play.
Pakistan lost 1
If they lose against the Australia then they are as good as gone..


----------



## danger007

$elf said:


> arrehh tu phir kyu usse invite ker raha hai





$elf said:


> arrehh tu phir kyu usse invite ker raha hai


aanedo baccheko


----------



## Dem!god

M-48 said:


> He is not a kid have more important things to do except surfing


ya, say the same to ur team.....
they should do other important work.....International cricket is not a kid thing.....


----------



## Durrak

Dem!god said:


> ya, say the same to ur team.....
> they should do other important work.....International cricket is not a kid thing.....



It's part of a game.


----------



## 45'22'

M-48 said:


> It's part of a game.


----------



## Janmejay

alisha rizvi said:


> whats up


Cant you see every one is hurling abuses at each other,you also join the show.....

Btw-Welcome to PDF.


----------



## Dem!god

M-48 said:


> It's part of a game.


ya...
so, in this part u lost....be happy with that.....


----------



## Android

After so much jumping imagine the embarrassment if we loose tomorrow


----------



## WAR-rior

punit said:


> Aisi massomiyat pe .. kaun mar na jaye Ae Khuda !!





Leviza said:


> I Think Pakistan is giving up this match due to all the kashmiri student issues in india
> 
> it was much better Paksitan have asked they do not want to play with india as its creating issues for kashmiri students in india ..
> 
> Indians cant win the game with proper match, Pakistan team is giving it so kashmiri students can go with their education and there is not a single person in india who see game as a game....
> 
> shame on india


HA HA.

Pagalkhane se bhagake aaya hai kya? 

Ya fir, this attitude is typical of people from pagalkhana known as Pakistan.

@WebMaster : Webbie. What shud I say to this type of people? U only temme.

Last tym when you won, Pakistanis were using abusive and geting into religious shit which you stepped up and deleted. Now when u lost, we are seeing this attitude.

Control kar yaar inko warna Gustakhi ho jaaegi aisi Bewkoofani baaton par. 



Android said:


> After so much jumping imagine the embarrassment if we loose tomorrow


So what? As if anyone cares. Also this thread is bout Indo-Pak match. For rest, we will see.



GURU DUTT said:


> no sirji asal baat hai


Saala mera 5 Rs ka nuksaan ho gaya. Ab sirf 1 ande ka Omlette banega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Dem!god said:


> ya...
> so, in this part u lost....be happy with that.....



I am.


----------



## Dem!god

M-48 said:


> I am.


good....
I am too sry for ur loss......


----------



## Durrak

Dem!god said:


> good....
> I am too sry for ur loss......



You're consoling me for what?


----------



## Dem!god

M-48 said:


> You're consoling me for what?


lol...I was consoling for ur team loss against us...in yesterdays match......
u forgot so easily...


----------



## WAR-rior

farhan_9909 said:


> COngrats to Pakistan in advance since i know Pakistan had already won the match.Playing is only a formality
> 
> Tomorrow i will quote this post again


Waiting for ur QUOTE Buddy. Atleast be true ti ur word. As you Pakistanis say, u have big heart and are true to ur word.


----------



## Janmejay

WAR-rior said:


> Waiting for ur QUOTE Buddy. Atleast be true ti ur word. As you Pakistanis say, u have big heart and are true to ur word.


Yarrr kithna namak aur mirchi chidko ge wounds pe iske  

Kam se kam 25 logon ne iske is post ko quote kiya hai 



Android said:


> After so much jumping imagine the embarrassment if we loose tomorrow


What is tommorrow??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

WAR-rior said:


> Waiting for ur QUOTE Buddy. Atleast be true ti ur word. As you Pakistanis say, u have big heart and are true to ur word.



Wakt wakt ki baat ha.


----------



## WAR-rior

farhan_9909 said:


> Wakt wakt ki baat ha.


Billkul. Yahi to main keh raha tha us din. Pakistan ka Waqt nahi hai. Aap maan hi nahi rahe the. 

Isliye itna confidence nahi dikhate. Pata hona chahiye aapko ki ye World Cup hai, Koi Kitply Cup nahi.


----------



## Markus

pakistan will have to beat Australia today, otherwise it will be tough to recover from back to back losses.


----------



## farhan_9909

WAR-rior said:


> Billkul. Yahi to main keh raha tha us din. Pakistan ka Waqt nahi hai. Aap maan hi nahi rahe the.
> 
> Isliye itna confidence nahi dikhate. Pata hona chahiye aapko ki ye World Cup hai, Koi Kitply Cup nahi.



Cup hamara hay is dafa,baki tumhara marxi kia socho tum


----------



## Janmejay

farhan_9909 said:


> Cup hamara hay is dafa,baki tumhara marxi kia socho tum


Again dreaming??  Australia will spank you tommorrow just wait and see


----------



## mikkix

Najam Sethi give away match of India... Its big three and Pakistan need $$$$$$$$. 
Unfortunately Australia is also in big three...
Its Pakistan time to cash some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Janmejay

mikkix said:


> Najam Sethi give away match of India... Its big three and Pakistan need $$$$$$$$.
> Unfortunately Australia is also in big three...
> Its Pakistan time to cash some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


LOL you lost the match because we outplayed you as usual,there was no way yo could have won that match,now dont look for scapegoats


----------



## punit

mikkix said:


> Najam Sethi give away match of India... Its big three and Pakistan need $$$$$$$$.
> Unfortunately Australia is also in big three...
> Its Pakistan time to cash some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Asia cup me $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

nahi chahiye the.  waise dekha jaye .. pichle 9 world cup me hamse hare hai pakistani. kitne bhhookhe hai bechare $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ ke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

*Mirpur*. On the day of much talked about Indo-Pak clash in World T20, Pakistani cricket team decided to skip the crucial training session to watch matinee show of _Ragini MMS 2_.

Pakistani team’s irresponsible act has created a furor back in their country. Many are calling it even more shameful than their act of August 2013 when three of team players were caught watching vulgar dance show before Zimbabwe departure.




Hard to ignore

However, a section of Pakistan’s alleged Government is blaming India for releasing such a raunchy movie on the day of India-Pakistan match.

“It’s an Indian conspiracy to distract our innocent cricketers. India understands the nature of Pakistani players very well, and they knew it that it would be extremely tough for our players to miss a movie starring Sunny Leone. So, they intentionally coincided the movie release date with the match date,” blamed ISI chief Looney Pasha.

Looney Pasha further claimed that India resorted to such cheap tricks because Pakistani cricketers were no longer into match-fixing.

“Because we won the match in Asia Cup,” Pasha gave the proof of non-involvement of Pakistani cricketers in match-fixing.

“It is quite possible that RAW is behind all this,” he further added.

While Pakistani establishment is asking for a probe, Pakistani cricketers appeared to be very happy with their decision.

“Insha’ Allah boys enjoyed the show. We danced, we yelled, we whistled; it was a real stress buster before such an important match,” Pakistani skipper Mohammed Hafeez told Faking News.

Reportedly, one of the many reasons of this outing was to unite the team players and make afriendly environment in the dressing room.

“There are only few things that unite them all, and Sunny Leone is one of them,” quipped Pakistani team manager.

Team management has denied the possibility of any negative impact on today’s match.

“Although the Sunny Leone part of the movie was good, which obviously helped our players to relax, the horror part was disappointing and avoidable. It was not one of those regular Sunny Leone movies our boys love to watch,” coach Moin Khan reviewed the movie.

On the day of clash with India, Pakistani team skips training to watch Ragini MMS 2 | Faking News

 @Parul @cheekybird @WAR-rior @BDforever @45'22' @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @RazPaK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Very happy to see WI returning to their former glory. A big congrats to their team and their excellent performance.


----------

